# Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks



## IM2

As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.

*In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.

“There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...

... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”

As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
*
Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


He is a Jew, moron.

Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.


----------



## JQPublic1

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
Click to expand...

He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."


----------



## cnm

ptbw forever said:


> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.


I love it. Jews are not white. Only in America where its birth defect still exists.


----------



## konradv

Thought this OP was about Dubya.  My bad.  Apparently he isn't the only one to benefit from A.A. for the 1%.


----------



## Sunni Man

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


Congratulations on your detective work.   ....   

Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.

And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...


----------



## konradv

Sunni Man said:


> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....     Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.  And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...


One?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.



*“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
*
That's awful!!
How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?


----------



## katsteve2012

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....
> 
> Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.
> 
> And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...
Click to expand...


Millions? What data did you base this asinine ASSumption on?


----------



## Si modo

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> ....



Yes, it is...an educator sharing the alleged grades of a minor.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


"White?" It's a Jew. Maybe their affirmative action standards listed Jews beside blacks.


----------



## bgrouse

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
Click to expand...

Does it matter? He's a Jew. Work harder, blacks. Find us someone who's really white. Everyone knows Jews get special treatment by the US government.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter? He's a Jew. Work harder, blacks. Find us someone who's really white. Everyone knows Jews get special treatment by the US government.
Click to expand...







It doesn't  get much whiter than this .

We blacks work hard enough. And we blacks know it's been whites who get the special treatment from the government.


----------



## BulletProof

Being white didn't give him a boost to getting into Harvard.  We just learned that a couple million dollars donated to the school is as valuable for admissions as having skin the color of <something dark brown>.

Also, the article doesn't tell us that this Jew got in over more qualified blacks.  The vast majority of blacks at Harvard wouldn't be admitted, either, based on SAT scores if they weren't black.  Also, we don't know Jared's SAT score really was low, as alleged.

One study showed blacks only needed 1010 on the SAT to be admitted to Harvard.   The SAT is a 1600-point test that only measures up to 9th-grade skills.  Someone with a 1010 score isn't fit for community college (except as remedial or trade education), let alone Harvard.


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> Being white didn't give him a boost to getting into Harvard.  We just learned that a couple million dollars donated to the school is as valuable for admissions as having skin the color of <something dark brown>.
> 
> Also, the article doesn't tell us that this Jew got in over more qualified blacks.  The vast majority of blacks at Harvard wouldn't be admitted, either, based on SAT scores if they weren't black.  Also, we don't know Jared's SAT score really was low, as alleged.
> 
> One study showed blacks only needed 1010 on the SAT to be admitted to Harvard.   The SAT is a 1600-point test that only measures up to 9th-grade skills.  Someone with a 1010 score isn't fit for community college (except as remedial or trade education), let alone Harvard.



I don't think so.  39,506 students applied to Harvard, only 2,038 were admitted. Over 37,000 students of all races were not. 5 percent or just over 100 of those admitted were black 43 percent were white or approximately 860 whites. There are 8.5 times more whites who got admitted into Harvard than blacks and you are here crying abut whites getting passed over. That's how much of a joke your argument is.

The article doesn't tell us that the vast majority of blacks would not get into Harvard based on SAT scores either but you seemed fine with making that comment. Yet SAT scores are not the only criteria for admission. They never have been. I know what a SAT  test is dumb ass, I had to take one. And nothing in the article says that blacks could score 1010 to get into Harvard. You are here making things up because you are in man love with Kushner and Trump, plus you are white and racist.

SAT tests are such a valid indicator of academic success that most colleges are making them optional.


----------



## xband

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.



College educated idiots are stupid beyond recognition and Ivy League college educated idiots, perish the thought.


----------



## HaywoodDjablowme

You seem shocked that someone could buy their way into an ivy league school. In the words of the Talking Heads....Same as it ever was....same as it ever was....


----------



## xband

Let's give it up for Midnight Oil.


----------



## BulletProof

IM2 said:


> I don't think so.  39,506 students applied to Harvard, only 2,038 were admitted. Over 37,000 students of all races were not. 5 percent or just over 100 of those admitted were black 43 percent were white or approximately 860 whites. There are 8.5 times more whites who got admitted into Harvard than blacks and you are here crying abut whites getting passed over. That's how much of a joke your argument is.



Do you not know how to use Google?  What does anything you've posted have to do with the minimum or average SAT scores of blacks admitted to Harvard, vs. whites, Jews and Asians?  



> I know what a SAT  test is dumb ass, I had to take one.



If you took the SAT, then there's a test score, like your posts, revealing a real dumb ass.   



> SAT tests are such a valid indicator of academic success that most colleges are making them optional.



Colleges are making the SAT optional because blacks do so poorly on the SAT.


----------



## xband

Hell, I flunked 10th grade. Plane Geometry was the anti-Christ.


----------



## HaywoodDjablowme

xband said:


> Let's give it up for Midnight Oil.


I would, but I can't sleep while my beds are burning....


----------



## xband

HaywoodDjablowme said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's give it up for Midnight Oil.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I can't sleep while my beds are burning....
Click to expand...


Check fire, fire one aye Sir, time of flight; four seconds. One round expended, bore clear and no casualties.


----------



## IM2

BulletProof said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  39,506 students applied to Harvard, only 2,038 were admitted. Over 37,000 students of all races were not. 5 percent or just over 100 of those admitted were black 43 percent were white or approximately 860 whites. There are 8.5 times more whites who got admitted into Harvard than blacks and you are here crying abut whites getting passed over. That's how much of a joke your argument is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know how to use Google?  What does anything you've posted have to do with the minimum or average SAT scores of blacks admitted to Harvard, vs. whites, Jews and Asians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what a SAT  test is dumb ass, I had to take one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you took the SAT, then there's a test score, like your posts, revealing a real dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAT tests are such a valid indicator of academic success that most colleges are making them optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Colleges are making the SAT optional because blacks do so poorly on the SAT.
Click to expand...


To your first question. Everything. Because my OP was not about the minimum or average SAT score for anyone.

To your second line, I took the SAT and ended up with degrees. How about you?

To your third line, SAT are being made optional because they indicate nothing. They have never been the primary criteria for admissions and they have been around since the 1920's.


----------



## BulletProof

IM2 said:


> To your first question. Everything. Because my OP was not about the minimum or average SAT score for anyone.



Your OP raised the issue of SAT scores for admission to Harvard.  I pointed out the dismal SAT scores of blacks admitted to Harvard.  Your responded with some worthless comments about the black/white ratio of admissions.

It's monumental ignorance to think this Jew, educated in elite private schools, and admitted to Harvard because of daddy's 7-figure donation had a lower SAT score than blacks admitted to Harvard.  Yet, that's what your topic title claims.  And, his post-college performance is not that of a dull mind.


----------



## ProudVeteran76

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.




Don't like it because the tables were turned? Good


----------



## Coyote

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
Click to expand...



Does it matter?

Frankly - and more to the point - it shows that schools use more then just GPA and SAT scores in the admissions process - as is appropriate.

Quota's are illegal, but there is no reason why a school can't consider other aspects of a student including race, background, ethnicity, religion, geography - in it's decision making.  There is no reason why schools can't or shouldn't place a value on a diverse student body as long as the minimal standards for acceptance are met.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Coyote said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Frankly - and more to the point - it shows that schools use more then just GPA and SAT scores in the admissions process - as is appropriate.
> 
> Quota's are illegal, but there is no reason why a school can't consider other aspects of a student including race, background, ethnicity, religion, geography - in it's decision making.  There is no reason why schools can't or shouldn't place a value on a diverse student body as long as the minimal standards for acceptance are met.
Click to expand...


*Does it matter?*

Yes, proof of IM2's moronic claim matters.


----------



## Coyote

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Frankly - and more to the point - it shows that schools use more then just GPA and SAT scores in the admissions process - as is appropriate.
> 
> Quota's are illegal, but there is no reason why a school can't consider other aspects of a student including race, background, ethnicity, religion, geography - in it's decision making.  There is no reason why schools can't or shouldn't place a value on a diverse student body as long as the minimal standards for acceptance are met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Does it matter?*
> 
> Yes, proof of IM2's moronic claim matters.
Click to expand...


It's  no different than the moronic claims that unqualified black students are getting in over qualified white students.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Coyote said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?
> 
> Frankly - and more to the point - it shows that schools use more then just GPA and SAT scores in the admissions process - as is appropriate.
> 
> Quota's are illegal, but there is no reason why a school can't consider other aspects of a student including race, background, ethnicity, religion, geography - in it's decision making.  There is no reason why schools can't or shouldn't place a value on a diverse student body as long as the minimal standards for acceptance are met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Does it matter?*
> 
> Yes, proof of IM2's moronic claim matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's  no different than the moronic claims that unqualified black students are getting in over qualified white students.
Click to expand...


I've seen numerical evidence of the latter.
Waiting for IM2's proof of the former.
Chuckling and waiting.......


----------



## xyz

A completely unqualified man is in the White House.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.




There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.


----------



## Conservative65

xyz said:


> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.



No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.


----------



## Conservative65

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....
> 
> Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.
> 
> And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...
Click to expand...


They didn't find one that gamed it.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.  AA was put in place by the government.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
Click to expand...


Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
Click to expand...

If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
Click to expand...


The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
Click to expand...

One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).


----------



## Yarddog

Sunni Man said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....
> 
> Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.
> 
> And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...
Click to expand...



After his dad paid 2.5 million


----------



## WelfareQueen

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.




So how long have you been anti-Semitic?


----------



## IM2

WelfareQueen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long have you been anti-Semitic?
Click to expand...


0 years.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
Click to expand...


No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
Click to expand...


No.  One must ask why dumbass, illegitimate, don't their daddy blacks think it's OK to use something to benefit them that if used to deny would illicit a response like yours.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
Click to expand...


Name the official government program used to help whites.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
Click to expand...


And Planned Parenthood, an entity which does abortions, gets federal money.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
Click to expand...


I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
Click to expand...


You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
Click to expand...


All of them.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  One must ask why dumbass, illegitimate, don't their daddy blacks think it's OK to use something to benefit them that if used to deny would illicit a response like yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
Click to expand...


Which parts of all of them specifically say "whites"?


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  One must ask why dumbass, illegitimate, don't their daddy blacks think it's OK to use something to benefit them that if used to deny would illicit a response like yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes you are.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
Click to expand...


I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
Click to expand...

Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.

Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?


----------



## Conservative65

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
Click to expand...


Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.


----------



## Indeependent

xyz said:


> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.


Obama's still President?


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's one big difference you fail to acknowledge.  Affirmative action is a program put in place by the government.  Harvard is a PRIVATE institution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
Click to expand...

^Dunce.


----------



## Conservative65

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Harvard gets government money via grants. Seems that you can't acknowledge that.
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
Click to expand...


Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.


----------



## ptbw forever

Conservative65 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
Click to expand...

The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.

In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.

Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.

Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.


----------



## Conservative65

ptbw forever said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.
> 
> In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.
> 
> Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.
Click to expand...



What affirmative actions boils down to is white people that never owned slaves are supposed to accept a race based program that benefits those that never were slaves. 

I don't feel disadvantaged.  I have the luxury of knowing that what I have in life in the way of education, job, etc. I earned for what I offered not based on something I was born with.  I don't want programs put in place by the government to benefit me.  I want those that say using race to deny minorities is wrong yet using race to benefit them is OK to STFU.


----------



## ptbw forever

Conservative65 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.
> 
> In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.
> 
> Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What affirmative actions boils down to is white people that never owned slaves are supposed to accept a race based program that benefits those that never were slaves.
> 
> I don't feel disadvantaged.  I have the luxury of knowing that what I have in life in the way of education, job, etc. I earned for what I offered not based on something I was born with.  I don't want programs put in place by the government to benefit me.  I want those that say using race to deny minorities is wrong yet using race to benefit them is OK to STFU.
Click to expand...

You are disadvantaged, whether you acknowledge that or not.

If black people weren't kept so stupid, they would be really making the lives of white people miserable with their immense and endless privileges.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unqualified man is in the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
Click to expand...


You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, a completely unqualified black man in a government job left in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,
Click to expand...


Beating drunken Hillary is what qualifies him to be President.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> If so, it's not surprising they let a jew in. The US government helps jews and it helps negroes. Nothing new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
Click to expand...


Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.

But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.

Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he was imminently more qualified than this white clown we have in their now and the one before him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating drunken Hillary is what qualifies him to be President.
Click to expand...


Not really considering the level of incompetence we have seen.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.
> 
> In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.
> 
> Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What affirmative actions boils down to is white people that never owned slaves are supposed to accept a race based program that benefits those that never were slaves.
> 
> I don't feel disadvantaged.  I have the luxury of knowing that what I have in life in the way of education, job, etc. I earned for what I offered not based on something I was born with.  I don't want programs put in place by the government to benefit me.  I want those that say using race to deny minorities is wrong yet using race to benefit them is OK to STFU.
Click to expand...


That's not what it boils down to. You have the luxury of lying to yourself about your life and how you got what you have, You grew up with government programs in place that benefitted your dumb ass. You are where you are because race was used to benefit you. And you are the one who needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating drunken Hillary is what qualifies him to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really considering the level of incompetence we have seen.
Click to expand...


That's true, just look at the mumbling fool who beat drunken Hillary last time.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the official government program used to help whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites....
Click to expand...




Franco American Education Foundation – Franco American Education Foundation


King Olav V Norwegian-American Heritage Fund - Scholarships for College


Panhellenic Scholarship Foundation - Scholarships.com


Sons Of Italy Scholarship - Scholarships.com


Ethnicity Scholarships - Scholarships.com


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> 
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
Click to expand...

And it doesn't look like they enjoy it very much. It's true, blacks tend to make bad leaders. Leadership requires intelligence.





> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.


Not sure what you're talking about. What whites are drowning to get out of their white-run countries to go to a black-run country? Disagreeing with your white country's pro-black policies is not the same as not wanting to live in a black-run shithole. It means you want the blacks to move the fuck out.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.
> 
> In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.
> 
> Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What affirmative actions boils down to is white people that never owned slaves are supposed to accept a race based program that benefits those that never were slaves.
> 
> I don't feel disadvantaged.  I have the luxury of knowing that what I have in life in the way of education, job, etc. I earned for what I offered not based on something I was born with.  I don't want programs put in place by the government to benefit me.  I want those that say using race to deny minorities is wrong yet using race to benefit them is OK to STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it boils down to. You have the luxury of lying to yourself about your life and how you got what you have, You grew up with government programs in place that benefitted your dumb ass. You are where you are because race was used to benefit you. And you are the one who needs to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

White-run countries like the US generally have government policies in place that encourage and reward people (often whites due to their merits) to work hard to benefit the entire community. So yes, I guess I did grow up with government policies in place that benefit me. Many blacks can't take advantages of these benefits since they're lazy drug addicts busy murdering and robbing each other (both actions discouraged by our government, along with drug use). However, our government does have some policies in place that benefit black virtues, like welfare, food stamps, good prison conditions (as much as blacks try to ruin them), and quick methods of execution.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
Click to expand...

That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  If Obama gave them $2.5M to have one of his kids go to Harvard, it wouldn't be a racial thing.  It'd be money thing.  Plus, in his case, political and social since having ex-President's go to a certain college looks good.


----------



## anotherlife

Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.


----------



## Divine Wind

anotherlife said:


> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.


That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  If Obama gave them $2.5M to have one of his kids go to Harvard, it wouldn't be a racial thing.  It'd be money thing.  Plus, in his case, political and social since having ex-President's go to a certain college looks good.
Click to expand...


Actually if Obamas kids go to Princeton or Harvard it would be on legacy.  Sorry you guys want to deny racism except when whites are he ones criticized. Kushner is an example whereby an unquailed white man by his grades got into Harvard. It happens frequently and that why I made this thread due to the fact that it appears no one white here wants to even consider he prospect of this happening.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
Click to expand...


You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Actually if Obamas kids go to Princeton or Harvard it would be on legacy.  Sorry you guys want to deny racism except when whites are he ones criticized. Kushner is an example whereby an unquailed white man by his grades got into Harvard. It happens frequently and that why I made this thread due to the fact that it appears no one white here wants to even consider he prospect of this happening.


Correct about legacy.  Make it Stanford, same results.  Is "you guys" like "you people"? LOL

Since you're a well known racist and you know there are other racists opposing you, then you should know that those other racists would see Kushner as a Jew, not a "white man".  This is, of course, a fucked up racist attitude on their part just like your post is, but fortunately it's in the minority.  Most Americans don't give a shit.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.
Click to expand...

A lie from you.  Very unoriginal.  I've produced lots of evidence, but am willing to let the members of this forum decide for themselves whether it's you or me who is a fucking piece of shit racist and liar.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  If Obama gave them $2.5M to have one of his kids go to Harvard, it wouldn't be a racial thing.  It'd be money thing.  Plus, in his case, political and social since having ex-President's go to a certain college looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if Obamas kids go to Princeton or Harvard it would be on legacy.  Sorry you guys want to deny racism except when whites are he ones criticized. Kushner is an example whereby an unquailed white man
Click to expand...

He's a jew. Jews get government handouts. Who is denying this?


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie from you.  Very unoriginal.  I've produced lots of evidence, but am willing to let the members of this forum decide for themselves whether it's you or me who is a fucking piece of shit racist and liar.
Click to expand...


What evidence have you produced that racism is over and just a thing of the past?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  If Obama gave them $2.5M to have one of his kids go to Harvard, it wouldn't be a racial thing.  It'd be money thing.  Plus, in his case, political and social since having ex-President's go to a certain college looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if Obamas kids go to Princeton or Harvard it would be on legacy.  Sorry you guys want to deny racism except when whites are he ones criticized. Kushner is an example whereby an unquailed white man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a jew. Jews get government handouts. Who is denying this?
Click to expand...


Whites get government handouts.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie from you.  Very unoriginal.  I've produced lots of evidence, but am willing to let the members of this forum decide for themselves whether it's you or me who is a fucking piece of shit racist and liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence have you produced that racism is over and just a thing of the past?
Click to expand...

What do you mean by racism?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie from you.  Very unoriginal.  I've produced lots of evidence, but am willing to let the members of this forum decide for themselves whether it's you or me who is a fucking piece of shit racist and liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence have you produced that racism is over and just a thing of the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by racism?
Click to expand...


Don't ask me stupid questions.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green trumps all other colors.  God Bless America!
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me. Despite being a jew, it looks like he received benefits due to being a rich man's relative, not for being "white" or jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  If Obama gave them $2.5M to have one of his kids go to Harvard, it wouldn't be a racial thing.  It'd be money thing.  Plus, in his case, political and social since having ex-President's go to a certain college looks good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually if Obamas kids go to Princeton or Harvard it would be on legacy.  Sorry you guys want to deny racism except when whites are he ones criticized. Kushner is an example whereby an unquailed white man
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a jew. Jews get government handouts. Who is denying this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites get government handouts.
Click to expand...

Sure. But not at the rate of blacks. And the country ultimately runs fairly well due to whites, so they're just taking care of their own.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have evidence for anything you say. Don't ask from others what you never produce yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lie from you.  Very unoriginal.  I've produced lots of evidence, but am willing to let the members of this forum decide for themselves whether it's you or me who is a fucking piece of shit racist and liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence have you produced that racism is over and just a thing of the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ask me stupid questions.
Click to expand...

Do you even know what you're talking about?


----------



## miketx

Can you imagine how screwed we would be if only blacks were admitted?


----------



## bgrouse

miketx said:


> Can you imagine how screwed we would be if only blacks were admitted?


Look at any black-run country.

Minus handouts from white countries.


----------



## anotherlife

Divine.Wind said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
Click to expand...


I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.  

Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.  

Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
Click to expand...

Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government helps whites more than anyone else and always has.
> 
> 
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
Click to expand...


Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.

Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.   

If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you idiots before.  Obama being black wasn't a qualification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating drunken Hillary is what qualifies him to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really considering the level of incompetence we have seen.
Click to expand...


Yet Hillary wasn't supposed to lose according to all the lefties.  How bad it must feel to know that someone that wasn't supposed to lose lost to someone you consider an idiot.


----------



## bgrouse

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
Click to expand...

The part he keeps missing is it's the negroes drowning to get to a country of the other race.

You know, the racist white country that has laws and policies against blacks!


----------



## anotherlife

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
Click to expand...


Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?  Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.  Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Dunce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how he didn't provide anything showing where the word "white" was part of any of the programs he claims helps whites.  Since he claimed all of them did, surely he could find one example of it in all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The typical "all months other than February are white months" bullshit that Democrats casually spew as if it is gospel.
> 
> In reality, white people are uniquely disadvantaged on a level never experienced in human history.
> 
> Not only are there no programs to help whites, but the idea of even creating them is considered a sin that white people must be punished for until we cease to exist as a distinctive race of people.
> 
> Imagine if so called "oppressed" peoples had entire governments, huge global corporations, and the entire media that was supposed to represent them trying to destroy them. White people can't even fathom the level of discrimination that we actually face on a day to day basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What affirmative actions boils down to is white people that never owned slaves are supposed to accept a race based program that benefits those that never were slaves.
> 
> I don't feel disadvantaged.  I have the luxury of knowing that what I have in life in the way of education, job, etc. I earned for what I offered not based on something I was born with.  I don't want programs put in place by the government to benefit me.  I want those that say using race to deny minorities is wrong yet using race to benefit them is OK to STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what it boils down to. You have the luxury of lying to yourself about your life and how you got what you have, You grew up with government programs in place that benefitted your dumb ass. You are where you are because race was used to benefit you. And you are the one who needs to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Since you claim I benefitted from government programs, please tell me which ones specifically you're using to make such a claim.

Perhaps you can tell me what specific law helped me because I'm white.  I can point to one that helps blacks based solely on skin color.  

When you can shut me up, ******, go for it.


----------



## Conservative65

bgrouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The part he keeps missing is it's the negroes drowning to get to a country of the other race.
> 
> You know, the racist white country that has laws and policies against blacks!
Click to expand...


They keep claiming the conditions are so bad for blacks, to the point that the NAACP has issued a travel ban to Missouri, yet they hand around.  Kinda sounds like the battered woman syndrome where the female being mistreated stays with the one mistreating her.  The difference is she actually is being mistreated and people like IM2 only imagine it.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
Click to expand...

No.





> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.


First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.





> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?


WTF does that mean?


----------



## anotherlife

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must then ask the question why the negroes stay here. I guess they're just too stupid to leave to go live in negrotopia (Africa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
Click to expand...


The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
Click to expand...

If Jews truly ran the world (I'm not denying they have lots of undeserved influence) then Germany and Austria would be the worst countries on earth.


----------



## Conservative65

anotherlife said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
Click to expand...


You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.  

Depends on what you call running.


----------



## anotherlife

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
Click to expand...


I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.


----------



## Conservative65

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews truly ran the world (I'm not denying they have lots of undeserved influence) then Germany and Austria would be the worst countries on earth.
Click to expand...


There's a reason places like Detroit are in shambles.  It damn sure isn't because of white poeple running it into the group.


----------



## anotherlife

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews truly ran the world (I'm not denying they have lots of undeserved influence) then Germany and Austria would be the worst countries on earth.
Click to expand...

Very good point.  It would be logical.  What actually happened is that the Jews took over the German and Austrian economies after ww2, and converted them into satellite stages of the dollar circulation from the USA through entente loans through Marshall helpings to war debt payments back to the USA.  The scheme that made the dollar the world's reference currency.  The economies that the Jews tanked for Germany and Austria are actually the Latin American economies.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the meme.  Do you have evidence of this?  Preferably something from this century, not 1955 Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
Click to expand...

They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!

Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?


----------



## anotherlife

Conservative65 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do get treated fairly. They are treated according to the merits of their character. Those merits are few and far between.
> 
> Regardless, my question was more one of practicality than of "right to demand." If blacks are being held down by whitey and are just as good as whites, it would follow that black countries would be just as good as white countries. Thus, it would make sense for these oppressed black minorities to move to them. The opposite is happening. Blacks are drowning to get to white countries. How do you explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.
> 
> Depends on what you call running.
Click to expand...


It is true that lifestyle expectations are different, but I think that is determined by climatic reasons in black countries.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews truly ran the world (I'm not denying they have lots of undeserved influence) then Germany and Austria would be the worst countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good point.  It would be logical.  What actually happened is that the Jews took over the German and Austrian economies after ww2, and converted them into satellite stages of the dollar circulation from the USA through entente loans through Marshall helpings to war debt payments back to the USA.  The scheme that made the dollar the world's reference currency.  The economies that the Jews tanked for Germany and Austria are actually the Latin American economies.
Click to expand...

The reason their economies tanked are numerous and different. For example, Venezuela, off the top of my head, tanked due to reliance on oil exports.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.
> 
> Depends on what you call running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that lifestyle expectations are different, but I think that is determined by climatic reasons in black countries.
Click to expand...

How does that explain why blacks fail in America, too?


----------



## anotherlife

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
Click to expand...


Well, his history teacher was a real bitch, I know that.  Also his literature teacher.  Even here, literature teachers always hate you if you are good in other subjects.  Now add that you are black.  I bet that put it in for him.


----------



## bgrouse

anotherlife said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his history teacher was a real bitch, I know that.  Also his literature teacher.  Even here, literature teachers always hate you if you are good in other subjects.  Now add that you are black.  I bet that put it in for him.
Click to expand...

Good thing most laws in European countries are based on science and not "bets."


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Jews truly ran the world (I'm not denying they have lots of undeserved influence) then Germany and Austria would be the worst countries on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a reason places like Detroit are in shambles.  It damn sure isn't because of white poeple running it into the group.
Click to expand...


You really might want to take back that comment.

*Black people are by far the largest racial or ethnic population in Detroit, which has the highest percentage of black residents of any American city with a population over 100,000. Eighty-three percent of the city’s 701,000 residents are black. It continues to be an underreported story that a white state legislature and white governor took over the city and forced it to file for bankruptcy against the will of its elected representatives. It is also underreported that white governors and the white state legislature failed to provide Detroit with its fair share of state tax revenues – a significant contributor to the city’s current financial distress.
*
Detroit’s Bankruptcy Reflects a History of Racism


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.
> 
> Depends on what you call running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that lifestyle expectations are different, but I think that is determined by climatic reasons in black countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does that explain why blacks fail in America, too?
Click to expand...


Racism by whites like you explains the problems we face entirely. Not that blacks have failed, but that we face obstruction.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century.  But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence.  My American pal, showed me his report card.  It was right in there.  On top of it.  How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card?  Simple.  Institutional racism.  Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France.  Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general.  We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills.  But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes.  How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
Click to expand...


You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.


----------



## IM2

anotherlife said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting point you bring up.  Seems blacks don't want to live in countries run by blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.
> 
> Depends on what you call running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that lifestyle expectations are different, but I think that is determined by climatic reasons in black countries.
Click to expand...



Apparently coservative65 has never been to Africa. Nor does he know anything about the political aspects of the African economies ad how colonialism killed those economies and cultures to such an extent that they were basically forced to start over..


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
Click to expand...

You're making a conclusion regarding this kid while knowing next to nothing about the situation. Sounds pretty stupid to me.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making a conclusion regarding this kid while knowing next to nothing about the situation. Sounds pretty stupid to me.
Click to expand...


You made a conclusion abut blacks with knowing nothing. Shut up. I made mine based upon being black and going to school. I know the situation from personal experience.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.WTF does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making a conclusion regarding this kid while knowing next to nothing about the situation. Sounds pretty stupid to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made a conclusion abut blacks with knowing nothing. Shut up. I made mine based upon being black and going to school. I know the situation from personal experience.
Click to expand...

Actually, I asked for more evidence regarding his story:



> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others?



Asking for evidence is a sign of intelligence and an attempt to get to the bottom of a story.

You're the one who jumped to conclusion.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.



Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
Click to expand...


You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?


----------



## Markle

anotherlife said:


> Blacks are a type, sure.  But black racial preconditioning exists too in most high schools.  Many high school teachers down mark black students on their papers.  Especially on report cards that colleges select by.  Many blacks, even if they are good in a few subjects, get an F in a specific subject, that shows up on top of his report card.  Blacks are down graded in high schools, and it goes down hill from there.  I am white, by the way, yet I know this.  This is big.


----------



## Markle

anotherlife said:


> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool. I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century. But I am patient, I know what terrible things the 20th century has done to people's brains that lived in it.
> 
> Here is my evidence. My American pal, showed me his report card. It was right in there. On top of it. How can you be mostly A in all subjects, but a solid F in the one that is on top of your report card? Simple. Institutional racism. Nationwide.
> 
> Stinks all the way to here, France. Here in France, we hate people who don't speak perfect French and we rob them off their assets and survival in general. We brutally assimilate them, then sell them off for cheap thrills. But you Americans rob them off of even their hopes. How about that?



How are things going in France with your Muslim immigrants?


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
Click to expand...

Why don't you go back to the what-to-the-slave-is-the-4th-of-july thread and post some support for those anti-black laws you claim exist.



> Can you quote one of these current or recent policies and laws denying blacks jobs? Or are we talking ancient history here?


----------



## Divine Wind

anotherlife said:


> I am not from your ratchet stinking baby boomer me generation of a cesspool.  *I would be ashamed if most of my life had been in the 20th century*. .....


Ahh, that explains it.  Thanks.


----------



## Divine Wind

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who mentioned his race as part of the qualification idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that you idiots that voted  for him THOUGHT it was a qualification.  By the way, he's not blacks.  He's a half breed that's a by product of a typical runaway baby daddy and white trash mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think being white qualifies Trump to be president,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beating drunken Hillary is what qualifies him to be President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really considering the level of incompetence we have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Hillary wasn't supposed to lose according to all the lefties.  How bad it must feel to know that someone that wasn't supposed to lose lost to someone you consider an idiot.
Click to expand...

They feel bad enough to still be butt-hurt 10 months later.


----------



## Markle

bgrouse said:


> The reason their economies tanked are numerous and different. For example, Venezuela, off the top of my head, tanked due to reliance on oil exports.



If that were the case, they would be one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Instead, they voted in a dictator who took them to Socialism.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
Click to expand...

'


IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.

The B-W Gap over time

The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.

The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.

The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:

IQs of Races in the United States

Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
As for IQ's and race:


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason their economies tanked are numerous and different. For example, Venezuela, off the top of my head, tanked due to reliance on oil exports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case, they would be one of the wealthiest countries in the world.  Instead, they voted in a dictator who took them to Socialism.
Click to expand...

...and collapsed their economy with "free" stuff.


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
Click to expand...

While I have no doubt those figures are accurate, IQ is not just genetic intelligence but education.  Inequitable access to education will result in differences on IQ tests.

Example, a white kid living in North Fort Worth with access to computers, good teachers and a well supported education system is going to score better, on average, than his twin brother living in some Appalachian shithole like Beatyville, KY: America's poorest white town: abandoned by coal, swallowed by drugs

It's a combination of life-long nutrition, stable family environment and access to education opportunities.


----------



## DarkFury

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


*How about you hold back your complaint until that famous pot smoker and shirker named Shit Stain provides his transcripts?*


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.





And based on our other discussions, where you supported this type of thing, I take it you support this too, correct?


Also, 2.5 million? That's a lot of money. Do you know how many poor students get free rides to Ivy League schools because of their massive endowments?


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
Click to expand...


The truth:

*IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*

Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?

Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is. 

"When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."

IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows

*Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*

Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.

A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.

Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.

“There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”

Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?

*IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*

IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.

IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'


----------



## IM2

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
Click to expand...


He's white.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.WTF does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
Click to expand...




Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores. 

YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And based on our other discussions, where you supported this type of thing, I take it you support this too, correct?
> 
> 
> Also, 2.5 million? That's a lot of money. Do you know how many poor students get free rides to Ivy League schools because of their massive endowments?
Click to expand...


I have not supported anything of the sort. You made up a racist lie and tried pushing it. There are no whites being discriminated against by these policies. Whites are the majorities in almost every university that is not a historically black one. Therefore no racial discrimination exists against whites.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
Click to expand...


Apparently I'm not the only one dismissing SAT sores. Only you racists hold on to this irrelevant thing that has never ever been the sole criteria for college admission.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And based on our other discussions, where you supported this type of thing, I take it you support this too, correct?
> 
> 
> Also, 2.5 million? That's a lot of money. Do you know how many poor students get free rides to Ivy League schools because of their massive endowments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not supported anything of the sort. You made up a racist lie and tried pushing it. There are no whites being discriminated against by these policies. Whites are the majorities in almost every university that is not a historically black one. Therefore no racial discrimination exists against whites.
Click to expand...



It is not credible to me that you cannot grasp that a white majority is not proof that there is not is not anti-white discrimination occurring.


And you support that discrimination.

You are the one here who supports racist discrimination. 

THus you are the racist.

Racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
Click to expand...

See my point, IM2 ?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm not the only one dismissing SAT sores. Only you racists hold on to this irrelevant thing that has never ever been the sole criteria for college admission.
Click to expand...



You have been more convincing that you do not understand that I have only used SAT scores to MEASURE the amount of anti-white discrimination that is occurring.


In that, you have convinced me that you are, at best, of average intelligence, for an American. 


And that your work in your field must be complete crap.


Also, you are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white.
Click to expand...

The premise behind this thread is he got into the school because of his skin color. There is ample evidence that there are plenty of other reasons he got in, like money and being a jew.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The premise behind this thread is he got into the school because of his skin color. There is ample evidence that there are plenty of other reasons he got in, like money and being a jew.
Click to expand...


He did get into school because of his skin color.  He's white. Funny how you whites see things. You never seem to think you  get things because your pale asses are white, but everyone else gets benefits because of their color. History shows us that's a lie and that's the way it is.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.WTF does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
Click to expand...

From your article:


> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.



So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?

From the article:


> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.



So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The premise behind this thread is he got into the school because of his skin color. There is ample evidence that there are plenty of other reasons he got in, like money and being a jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did get into school because of his skin color.  He's white. Funny how you whites see things. You never seem to think you  get things because your pale asses are white, but everyone else gets benefits because of their color. History shows us that's a lie and that's the way it is.
Click to expand...

What evidence do you have?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm not the only one dismissing SAT sores. Only you racists hold on to this irrelevant thing that has never ever been the sole criteria for college admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been more convincing that you do not understand that I have only used SAT scores to MEASURE the amount of anti-white discrimination that is occurring.
> 
> 
> In that, you have convinced me that you are, at best, of average intelligence, for an American.
> 
> 
> And that your work in your field must be complete crap.
> 
> 
> Also, you are a race baiting asshole.
Click to expand...


There is no anti white discrimination. You haven't shown one instance of it.  You attacking my work doesn't change my accomplishments and you falling back on calling me a race baiter is not going to shut me up. If I am of average IQ you are below average. Your claim of anti white discrimination is a lie, therefore you are the one race baiting.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
Click to expand...


Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
Click to expand...

Even your article doesn't say that!



> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”



It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white.
Click to expand...

And Vijay Singh is black.


----------



## bgrouse

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white, he's Jewish, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Vijay Singh is black.
> View attachment 142316
Click to expand...

Why do I even bother to post evidence using outside sources? I should just link to IM2's posts to show black people's total inability to think or reason.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
Click to expand...


Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
Click to expand...

No, that's not what the sources say. Did you read any of the articles beyond reading the titles and assuming they supported your position?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> 
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what the sources say. Did you read any of the articles beyond reading the titles and assuming they supported your position?
Click to expand...


Yeah that is what the sources say. Yes I read these things long ago.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> From your article:
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what the sources say. Did you read any of the articles beyond reading the titles and assuming they supported your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that is what the sources say. Yes I read these things long ago.
Click to expand...

Read what it says:

"Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.

“It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”"

That's not the same as saying "IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit." It says they're coming up with a different test that gives multiple scores. How thick are you? Coming up with a better test doesn't mean the old one is totally worthless.


----------



## bgrouse

Here you go, from your own article:



> *RIP IQ Test?*
> 
> So should the IQ test that has provided bragging rights for so many be discontinued or discredited?
> 
> Not so fast, he says. “*Some very valuable research has been carried out using classical IQ testing*.



And you only had to read a few hundred words to get to that part. It doesn't get any simpler, and you still couldn't understand your own article! How do you get through the day? Can you tie your own shoes without help?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's not what the sources say. Did you read any of the articles beyond reading the titles and assuming they supported your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah that is what the sources say. Yes I read these things long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read what it says:
> 
> "Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”"
> 
> That's not the same as saying "IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit." It says they're coming up with a different test that gives multiple scores. How thick are you? Coming up with a better test doesn't mean the old one is totally worthless.
Click to expand...


Actually it does. The IQ tests you produce do not matter because it has been stated that you cannot make such a determination with just one test. These people are saying that you need at least 3 different tests, not one test that gives multiple scores. 3 DIFFERENT TESTS.

Now I know you would love to hang on to your blacks are dumber than everybody lie and cite SAT scores taken by maybe 1 percent of the black populations as evidence that all blacks are dumber, but you can't because it is just not factually proven.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Here you go, from your own article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIP IQ Test?*
> 
> So should the IQ test that has provided bragging rights for so many be discontinued or discredited?
> 
> Not so fast, he says. “*Some very valuable research has been carried out using classical IQ testing*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you only had to read a few hundred words to get to that part. It doesn't get any simpler, and you still couldn't understand your own article! How do you get through the day? Can you tie your own shoes without help?
Click to expand...


Very valuable research is not the same as claiming that IQ  tests are accurate determinants of intelligence dunce cap. I know what I posted idiot. I read this stuff long before I stated posting here. You are an amateur relative to issues such as these.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I'm not the only one dismissing SAT sores. Only you racists hold on to this irrelevant thing that has never ever been the sole criteria for college admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have been more convincing that you do not understand that I have only used SAT scores to MEASURE the amount of anti-white discrimination that is occurring.
> 
> 
> In that, you have convinced me that you are, at best, of average intelligence, for an American.
> 
> 
> And that your work in your field must be complete crap.
> 
> 
> Also, you are a race baiting asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination. You haven't shown one instance of it.  You attacking my work doesn't change my accomplishments and you falling back on calling me a race baiter is not going to shut me up. If I am of average IQ you are below average. Your claim of anti white discrimination is a lie, therefore you are the one race baiting.
Click to expand...



I have linked to a study showing that the scale of the discrimination is 230 sat points.

Your denial of that is absurd.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, from your own article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RIP IQ Test?*
> 
> So should the IQ test that has provided bragging rights for so many be discontinued or discredited?
> 
> Not so fast, he says. “*Some very valuable research has been carried out using classical IQ testing*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you only had to read a few hundred words to get to that part. It doesn't get any simpler, and you still couldn't understand your own article! How do you get through the day? Can you tie your own shoes without help?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very valuable research is not the same as claiming that IQ  tests are accurate determinants of intelligence dunce cap. I know what I posted idiot. I read this stuff long before I stated posting here. You are an amateur relative to issues such as these.
Click to expand...

You said:
"the fact is *IQ tests* as they are *prove nothing*."

The article said:
"*some *very *valuable research *has been carried out using *classical IQ testing*."

Do you understand the difference between the two or not? How can a test "prove nothing" and still be "very valuable" to research?

All they're saying is there might be a better test. So what? New tests come out all the time. It doesn't prove the others are meaningless. They can make a better blood test that tests for more conditions. Does that mean all previous blood tests are worthless and prove nothing? Frankly, even if it is better, it's meaningless unless it shows blacks to be more intelligent.

If your test for cancer shows you have cancer, and then a better test for cancer comes out, does that mean the old test is meaningless? Not until it proves you don't have cancer.


----------



## cnelsen

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
Click to expand...

Both Blacks and Whites have an interest in raising avg IQ. Both are sinking because the stupid reproduce more in general. A very beneficial and effective policy would be:

For every lovely on the dole,
Mandatory birth control.

It won't happen because both races are already too stupid to get it done.


----------



## Unkotare

cnelsen said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> 
> 
> From your article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your point is what? It says they might need 3 exams instead of one to get a better measurement. Did blacks already score higher on this new 3-part test? How do we know they won't do poorly on that one, too?
> 
> From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the findings, there are at least three components that affect overall performance on tests. These include short-term memory, reasoning, and verbal recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks have bad memory, reasoning, and verbal recall? How does that not affect one's intelligence? We've known that blacks can't reason very well for a while now. It's obvious in statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might to make yourself feel better as a white man, the fact is IQ tests as they are prove nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even your article doesn't say that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure *separate scores* for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just says there may be a better way of measuring it that provides separate scores instead of one score. What's the matter? Can't understand your own article?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like you are the one who dons' understand what has been shown to you.  What has been shown to you is those IQ scores you produced don't fucking matter because they don't prove shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both Blacks and Whites have an interest in raising avg IQ. Both are sinking because the stupid reproduce more in general. A very beneficial and effective policy would be:
> 
> For every lovely on the dole,
> Mandatory birth control.
> 
> It won't happen because both races are already too stupid to get it done.
Click to expand...



"Both races"? Are there just two?


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.WTF does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
Click to expand...


If, for a change, you had read the links I provided you would know it was not only the IQ figures I supplied.

You're just so easy!


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say blacks are stupid as a whole with no evidence supporting you. I say he was discriminated against because of his color because I am black and have gone to schools where white teachers do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> 
> IM2 won't see this as again he has chosen to "not follow" me so he doesn't have to see the truth.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
> 
> Scores are adjusted to a white score of 100.
> As for IQ's and race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth:
> 
> *IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows*
> 
> Could IQ scores be a false indicator of intelligence?
> 
> Researchers have determined in the largest online study on the intelligence quotient (IQ) that results from the test may not exactly show how smart someone is.
> 
> "When we looked at the data, the bottom line is the whole concept of IQ -- or of you having a higher IQ than me -- is a myth," Dr. Adrian Owen, the study's senior investigator and the Canada Excellence Research Chair in Cognitive Neuroscience and Imaging at the university's Brain and Mind Institute said to the Toronto Star. "There is no such thing as a single measure of IQ or a measure of general intelligence."
> 
> IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence, study shows
> 
> *Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?*
> 
> Single tests that measure intelligence quotient, or IQ, may become a thing of the past.
> 
> A new study of more than 100,000 participants suggests that there may be at least three distinct components of intelligence. So you could not give a single, unified score for all of them.
> 
> Researchers' understanding of the complexities of the human brain has evolved, and so too has the notion of IQ, what it really means, and how it is most accurately captured.
> 
> “There are multiple types of intelligence,” says researcher Adam Hampshire, PhD. He is a psychologist at the Brain and Mind Institute Natural Sciences Centre in London, Ontario, Canada. “It is time to move on to using a more comprehensive set of tests that can measure separate scores for each type of intelligence.”
> 
> Does IQ Test Really Measure Intelligence?
> 
> *IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'*
> 
> IQ tests are misleading because they do not accurately reflect intelligence, according to a study which found that a minimum of three different exams are needed to measure someone's brainpower.
> 
> IQ tests 'do not reflect intelligence'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If, for a change, you had read the links I provided you would know it was not only the IQ figures I supplied.
> 
> You're just so easy!
Click to expand...

He's even wrong about the IQ test! His own articles don't agree with his position! Now that it's been pointed out, he ran away. If he's at least smart enough to know he's wrong, maybe there is hope for him.

But I doubt it.


----------



## Markle

Correll said:


> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.



Progressives are vehemently opposed to any sort of evaluation.  They know their policies are failures and evaluating those failures are offensive to them.  After all, if a program isn't working the obvious reason is that the program just needs MORE MONEY.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks are living in countries run by blacks idiot.
> 
> But Black Americans don't have to go anywhere because you don't like us pointing out your racism. We were born here just like your whites asses. Abd since you whites want to bitch about the government all the time why don't YU move to another white country where you can live. Don't see any of you bitches getting on that plane to the Ukraine. We have a white polish racist here but he won't be moving back to Poland. I don't see any of you Irish in any hurry to move back there.
> 
> Yeah that was an interesting point, Seems that whites don't want to live in countries run by whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are many of those black countries in such disarray?  All those African countries run by black living like savages in tribes are such a nice place to go.
> 
> Based on what many of you blacks say, the U.S. is a country run by whites.  Since that is your claim, I'm already in one.
> 
> If all the whites move, who is going to fund the food stamps for the 1 in every 3 1/2 blacks using them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The black countries are in disarray for the same reason as Latin American countries went from top of the world into disarray 80 years ago.  Worldwide financial consolidation.  You go on disarray when the Jews decide you go.  America is not run by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in disarray when you live like savage animals.
> 
> Depends on what you call running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is true that lifestyle expectations are different, but I think that is determined by climatic reasons in black countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently coservative65 has never been to Africa. Nor does he know anything about the political aspects of the African economies ad how colonialism killed those economies and cultures to such an extent that they were basically forced to start over..
Click to expand...


More excuses by blacks blaming anyone but themselves and the savage lifestyle they lead.  They live the same lifestyle their ancestors did hundreds of years ago.  How long is it going to take for them to figure out that isn't the way to go?  Blacks in the U.S. think producing bastard babies at a 75% rate is going to make things better and they've had opportunities to learn that their counterparts in Africa didn't have.  Why should we expect those in Africa to know any better?

There are little black kids walking around in Africa that look like skeletons.  When are the people living there going to figure out to stop having them?


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
Click to expand...


If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.


----------



## Correll

Markle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are vehemently opposed to any sort of evaluation.  They know their policies are failures and evaluating those failures are offensive to them.  After all, if a program isn't working the obvious reason is that the program just needs MORE MONEY.
Click to expand...



im2 is being a great example of that. He has come out against SAT scores and now IQ tests.


I wonder which one he will reject next, grades?


----------



## anotherlife

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
Click to expand...


Education and work ethics?  What nonsense.  Whatever happened to the good old fast talking.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


Great post

White people in the USA have had affirmative action non stop. The racially-restrictive housing policies that helped 15 million white families get homes with FHA loans from the 1930s to the ’60s, while black people were excluded. 

White families, on average, have a net worth eleven times that of black families. In fact the value of preferences to whites over the years is so enormous that the current baby-boomer generation of whites is currently in the process of inheriting between $7-10 trillion in assets from their parents and grandparents: property handed down by those who were able to accumulate assets at a time when black people could not. 

This amount of money is more than all the outstanding mortgage debt, all the credit card debt, all the savings account assets, all the money in IRA’s and 401k retirement plans, all the annual profits for U.S. manufacturers, and our entire merchandise trade deficit combined.

Yet whites think of their position as resulting from racial preference. 

They pride themselves on their hard work and ambition, as if they have worked harder and ignore the advantages they have been afforded in every realm of activity: housing, education, employment, criminal justice, politics and business. 

Whites ignore that at every turn, their hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of others have been denied similar access. 

For example many universities like Michigan awarded twenty points to any student from a low-income background, regardless of race. Since those points could not be combined with those for minority status (in other words poor blacks don’t get forty points), in effect this was a preference for poor whites. Then Michigan awarded sixteen points to students from the Upper Peninsula of the state: a rural and almost completely white area.

But that’s not all. Many unis in the USA like Michigan award 10 points were awarded to students who attended top high schools, and another eight points were given to students who took an especially demanding AP and Honors curriculum. 

So because racial isolation blk students will rarely attend the “best” schools. So even truly talented blk students would have been unable to access those extra points simply because of where they live and their economic status, and ultimately their race,

They offer points to students with a parent who attended their Uni's. I could go on but white affirmative action is the result of the normal workings of a racist society, can remain out of sight.

That's why whites who say “_if I had only been black I would have gotten into my first-choice college_.” kill me 

This ignores the fact that whites are more likely than members of any group to get into their first-choice school, but it also presumes, if these whites were black, everything else about their life would have remained the same: that it would have made no negative difference as to where they went to school, what their family income was, or anything else.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.


Jewish people are white. 

So Jewish William Shatner AKA Captain Kirk is not white ?







Yeah that black ass Jew Scarlet Johanssan !






Look at ol Harrison Ford with his black Jew self !!






But Jews like Einstein....I'm sure you'll wanna claim him. Right ? You know he's all sciencey n all that stuff. You know coz you love to talk about white inventions and all that stuff. Right ?






And I know you get black Jews, but those white Jews in Israel, don't give fk about that, they are sure as hell acting white, with how they acting toward black African Jews over there.


Jews are white in this society (and around the world) because to most anyone with whom they would interact, they will appear white. 

Harrison Ford, Scarlett Johannssen, William Shatner and Einstein all through out there lives had white folks, look at them, presume their whiteness, and treat them accordingly. 

Thus the presumptions of competence, and law-abidingness, and credit-worthiness, and general intelligence, (none of which blk ppl can assume others will presume about us) would have been given.

Whiteness is given by the society based on what people presume you to be. And that presumption has nothing to do with genotype (since ppl cannot know your DNA just by looking at you) but rather, everything to do with phenotype, which is to say the way certain genes are expressed outwardly, as with skin pigmentation, and a handful of other characteristics, which are controlled by about six genes out of 30,000 in the overall human genome.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post
> 
> White people in the USA have had affirmative action non stop. The racially-restrictive housing policies that helped 15 million white families get homes with FHA loans from the 1930s to the ’60s, while black people were excluded.
> 
> White families, on average, have a net worth eleven times that of black families. In fact the value of preferences to whites over the years is so enormous that the current baby-boomer generation of whites is currently in the process of inheriting between $7-10 trillion in assets from their parents and grandparents: property handed down by those who were able to accumulate assets at a time when black people could not.
> 
> This amount of money is more than all the outstanding mortgage debt, all the credit card debt, all the savings account assets, all the money in IRA’s and 401k retirement plans, all the annual profits for U.S. manufacturers, and our entire merchandise trade deficit combined.
> 
> Yet whites think of their position as resulting from racial preference.
> 
> They pride themselves on their hard work and ambition, as if they have worked harder and ignore the advantages they have been afforded in every realm of activity: housing, education, employment, criminal justice, politics and business.
> 
> Whites ignore that at every turn, their hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of others have been denied similar access.
> 
> For example many universities like Michigan awarded twenty points to any student from a low-income background, regardless of race. Since those points could not be combined with those for minority status (in other words poor blacks don’t get forty points), in effect this was a preference for poor whites. Then Michigan awarded sixteen points to students from the Upper Peninsula of the state: a rural and almost completely white area.
> 
> But that’s not all. Many unis in the USA like Michigan award 10 points were awarded to students who attended top high schools, and another eight points were given to students who took an especially demanding AP and Honors curriculum.
> 
> So because racial isolation blk students will rarely attend the “best” schools. So even truly talented blk students would have been unable to access those extra points simply because of where they live and their economic status, and ultimately their race,
> 
> They offer points to students with a parent who attended their Uni's. I could go on but white affirmative action is the result of the normal workings of a racist society, can remain out of sight.
> 
> That's why whites who say “_if I had only been black I would have gotten into my first-choice college_.” kill me
> 
> This ignores the fact that whites are more likely than members of any group to get into their first-choice school, but it also presumes, if these whites were black, everything else about their life would have remained the same: that it would have made no negative difference as to where they went to school, what their family income was, or anything else.
Click to expand...


Outstanding.


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
Click to expand...

You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority


----------



## GreenBean

katsteve2012 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....
> 
> Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.
> 
> And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions? What data did you base this asinine ASSumption on?
Click to expand...



*Asian Versus Black SAT Scores*
Asian Versus Black SAT Scores : EphBlog

Sorry to to tell you this fella , but just as white men can't jump Black ones STATISTICALLY have problems with intellectual endeavors.  There most certainly are some brilliant ones , but when judged on level playing field Blacks allway come out on the lower end of the intellectual scale while Asians come out on top. Whitey is somewhere in the middle.   I hate citing this sad reality because you can rest assured some racist will latch onto it to try and claim superiority


----------



## IM2

GreenBean said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your detective work.   ....
> 
> Millions of unqualified, substandard IQ negro's get free college thru Affirmative Action.
> 
> And you were able to find 1 white man who gamed the system.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Millions? What data did you base this asinine ASSumption on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Asian Versus Black SAT Scores*
> Asian Versus Black SAT Scores : EphBlog
> 
> Sorry to to tell you this fella , but just as white men can't jump Black ones STATISTICALLY have problems with intellectual endeavors.  There most certainly are some brilliant ones , but when judged on level playing field Blacks allway come out on the lower end of the intellectual scale while Asians come out on top. Whitey is somewhere in the middle.   I hate citing this sad reality because you can rest assured some racist will latch onto it to try and claim superiority
Click to expand...


And I hate to tell you that SAT scores are not accurate indicators if intellect. Because white men can jump.


----------



## IM2

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
Click to expand...


He's white. No you can't be white and a racial minority. Jew is a religious designation.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white. No you can't be white and a racial minority. Jew is a religious designation.
Click to expand...

That's your opinion for what its worth - however the powers that be would beg to differ particularly when it comes to Jews.  Jews are generally born Jews and there are genetic markers that distinguish a Jewish lineage from that of a Gentile.  Then of course there are sephardic Jews who are black but still have these genetic markers. CAN'T JUDGE EVERYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE ...  right litte fella ?   THE POINT BEING THAT JEWISH IS NOT JUST A RELIGION


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
Click to expand...

In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.


----------



## Conservative65

Correll said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man that also dismisses SAT scores.
> 
> YOu just don't like any measurements that don't give you the answer you want, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives are vehemently opposed to any sort of evaluation.  They know their policies are failures and evaluating those failures are offensive to them.  After all, if a program isn't working the obvious reason is that the program just needs MORE MONEY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> im2 is being a great example of that. He has come out against SAT scores and now IQ tests.
> 
> 
> I wonder which one he will reject next, grades?
Click to expand...


I suspect I know why he opposes SAT scores and IQ tests.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post
> 
> White people in the USA have had affirmative action non stop. The racially-restrictive housing policies that helped 15 million white families get homes with FHA loans from the 1930s to the ’60s, while black people were excluded.
> 
> White families, on average, have a net worth eleven times that of black families. In fact the value of preferences to whites over the years is so enormous that the current baby-boomer generation of whites is currently in the process of inheriting between $7-10 trillion in assets from their parents and grandparents: property handed down by those who were able to accumulate assets at a time when black people could not.
> 
> This amount of money is more than all the outstanding mortgage debt, all the credit card debt, all the savings account assets, all the money in IRA’s and 401k retirement plans, all the annual profits for U.S. manufacturers, and our entire merchandise trade deficit combined.
> 
> Yet whites think of their position as resulting from racial preference.
> 
> They pride themselves on their hard work and ambition, as if they have worked harder and ignore the advantages they have been afforded in every realm of activity: housing, education, employment, criminal justice, politics and business.
> 
> Whites ignore that at every turn, their hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of others have been denied similar access.
> 
> For example many universities like Michigan awarded twenty points to any student from a low-income background, regardless of race. Since those points could not be combined with those for minority status (in other words poor blacks don’t get forty points), in effect this was a preference for poor whites. Then Michigan awarded sixteen points to students from the Upper Peninsula of the state: a rural and almost completely white area.
> 
> But that’s not all. Many unis in the USA like Michigan award 10 points were awarded to students who attended top high schools, and another eight points were given to students who took an especially demanding AP and Honors curriculum.
> 
> So because racial isolation blk students will rarely attend the “best” schools. So even truly talented blk students would have been unable to access those extra points simply because of where they live and their economic status, and ultimately their race,
> 
> They offer points to students with a parent who attended their Uni's. I could go on but white affirmative action is the result of the normal workings of a racist society, can remain out of sight.
> 
> That's why whites who say “_if I had only been black I would have gotten into my first-choice college_.” kill me
> 
> This ignores the fact that whites are more likely than members of any group to get into their first-choice school, but it also presumes, if these whites were black, everything else about their life would have remained the same: that it would have made no negative difference as to where they went to school, what their family income was, or anything else.
Click to expand...


It's not affirmative action when the points are rewarded for actually doing something.  Affirmative action is for people that are incapable of doing it to that same level and have to be made to feel better for something they didn't earn.  

There's a reason whites get their first choice.  They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
Click to expand...

WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is


----------



## GreenBean

Conservative65 said:


> There's a reason whites get their first choice. They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.


Just curious - how do you feel about the fact that Asians score higher than whites on most tests - any opinions or observations ?


----------



## Conservative65

GreenBean said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason whites get their first choice. They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - how do you feel about the fact that Asians score higher than whites on most tests - any opinions or observations ?
Click to expand...


They should get their first choice, too and many do.  Same as white for the same reasons.


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's white. No you can't be white and a racial minority. Jew is a religious designation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's your opinion for what its worth - however the powers that be would beg to differ particularly when it comes to Jews.  Jews are generally born Jews and there are genetic markers that distinguish a Jewish lineage from that of a Gentile.  Then of course there are sephardic Jews who are black but still have these genetic markers. CAN'T JUDGE EVERYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE ...  right litte fella ?   THE POINT BEING THAT JEWISH IS NOT JUST A RELIGION
Click to expand...

You are referring to the patrilineal genetic marker known as the Cohen signature. As you have already pointed out, the marker can be found among Jews of all races. But that does not mean that it identifies all Jews. It only identifies descendants of Aaron...brother of Moses....and the ancient preisthood. The genes of other Jews from the era are just as viable as those known as the Cohen priest gene.


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
Click to expand...

I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.


----------



## JQPublic1

Conservative65 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
Click to expand...

I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post
> 
> White people in the USA have had affirmative action non stop. The racially-restrictive housing policies that helped 15 million white families get homes with FHA loans from the 1930s to the ’60s, while black people were excluded.
> 
> White families, on average, have a net worth eleven times that of black families. In fact the value of preferences to whites over the years is so enormous that the current baby-boomer generation of whites is currently in the process of inheriting between $7-10 trillion in assets from their parents and grandparents: property handed down by those who were able to accumulate assets at a time when black people could not.
> 
> This amount of money is more than all the outstanding mortgage debt, all the credit card debt, all the savings account assets, all the money in IRA’s and 401k retirement plans, all the annual profits for U.S. manufacturers, and our entire merchandise trade deficit combined.
> 
> Yet whites think of their position as resulting from racial preference.
> 
> They pride themselves on their hard work and ambition, as if they have worked harder and ignore the advantages they have been afforded in every realm of activity: housing, education, employment, criminal justice, politics and business.
> 
> Whites ignore that at every turn, their hard work has been met with access to an opportunity structure to which millions of others have been denied similar access.
> 
> For example many universities like Michigan awarded twenty points to any student from a low-income background, regardless of race. Since those points could not be combined with those for minority status (in other words poor blacks don’t get forty points), in effect this was a preference for poor whites. Then Michigan awarded sixteen points to students from the Upper Peninsula of the state: a rural and almost completely white area.
> 
> But that’s not all. Many unis in the USA like Michigan award 10 points were awarded to students who attended top high schools, and another eight points were given to students who took an especially demanding AP and Honors curriculum.
> 
> So because racial isolation blk students will rarely attend the “best” schools. So even truly talented blk students would have been unable to access those extra points simply because of where they live and their economic status, and ultimately their race,
> 
> They offer points to students with a parent who attended their Uni's. I could go on but white affirmative action is the result of the normal workings of a racist society, can remain out of sight.
> 
> That's why whites who say “_if I had only been black I would have gotten into my first-choice college_.” kill me
> 
> This ignores the fact that whites are more likely than members of any group to get into their first-choice school, but it also presumes, if these whites were black, everything else about their life would have remained the same: that it would have made no negative difference as to where they went to school, what their family income was, or anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not affirmative action when the points are rewarded for actually doing something.  Affirmative action is for people that are incapable of doing it to that same level and have to be made to feel better for something they didn't earn.
> 
> There's a reason whites get their first choice.  They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.
Click to expand...


Nope whites got what they have today based only on their skin color.


----------



## IM2

Conservative65 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason whites get their first choice. They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - how do you feel about the fact that Asians score higher than whites on most tests - any opinions or observations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should get their first choice, too and many do.  Same as white for the same reasons.
Click to expand...


Test scores should not be the sole basis for a choice and they never have been. SAT tests have been taken since 1926 and whites never complained about SAT while non whites could not take them and until they could not be 100 percent of those admitted into college anymore. Whites are the majority of college students. They get the same fair chance just like everybody else. But apparently whites want extra rights.


----------



## GreenBean

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason whites get their first choice. They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - how do you feel about the fact that Asians score higher than whites on most tests - any opinions or observations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should get their first choice, too and many do.  Same as white for the same reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Test scores should not be the sole basis for a choice and they never have been. SAT tests have been taken since 1926 and whites never complained about SAT while non whites could not take them and until they could not be 100 percent of those admitted into college anymore. Whites are the majority of college students. They get the same fair chance just like everybody else. But apparently whites want extra rights.
Click to expand...

1.] RE: "whites never complained about SAT while non whites could not take them "  You don't know that. You pulled it out of a hat.

2.] RE: "non whites could not take"  When was that ?  - you might be right but I can't find any documentation that it was ever a whites only exam

3.]  Re: "could not be 100 percent of those admitted into college anymore."  Ditto - when was that ?  Whites were never 100% - never


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
Click to expand...

DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
Click to expand...

... it's nice to see you don't let facts get in the way of your opinions.. You not only border on libtarded ignorance you fell face first into it 


JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
Click to expand...

   In 1987, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "Negro race,.

Shaare Tefila Congregation v. Cobb
481 U.S. 615 (1987)

Supreme Court Rules That Jews and Arabs Are Protected Against Bias Under 1886 Federal Rights Laws


Dude you are dealing with your intellectual superior in every way imagineable. You may have picked up a few $5 words but a libtard is still a libtard and you llittle fella have just been bitch smacked ..... regards


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert
Click to expand...

But if there are Black Jews, Asian Jews, and White Jews... What race do you assign to them? BTW...The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races. And that goes for Jews too.

The silly thing is that if you set the Jews apart as a different race from the rest of humanity then you're going to have to set the Germans as a different race from the French: the French a different race  from the Irish; and the Irish a distinct race from the Russians. The European nations are genetically diverse as are the people of Africa. So why do you insist that Jews are somehow a race of their own simply because a few of them descended from Aaron ??


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... it's nice to see you don't let facts get in the way of your opinions.. You not only border on libtarded ignorance you fell face first into it
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 1987, the United States Supreme Court ruled that Jews are a race, at least for purposes of certain anti-discrimination laws. Their reasoning: at the time these laws were passed, people routinely spoke of the "Jewish race" or the "Italian race" as well as the "Negro race,.
> 
> Shaare Tefila Congregation v. Cobb
> 481 U.S. 615 (1987)
> 
> Supreme Court Rules That Jews and Arabs Are Protected Against Bias Under 1886 Federal Rights Laws
> 
> 
> Dude you are dealing with your intellectual superior in every way imagineable. You may have picked up a few $5 words but a libtard is still a libtard and you llittle fella have just been bitch smacked ..... regards
Click to expand...

USSC justices are not anthropologists .
And , as i suspected, that fact would undermine your silliness under scruitiny.
The defendents who defaced a synagogue with paint were initially charged with racial discrimination ...not because the Jews were actually a different race, but because their attackers perceived them as such.

They (the defendants)unsuccessfully argued in the District Court and Court of Appeals that Jews are not a racially distinct group, but that defendants' conduct is actionable because they viewed Jews as racially distinct, and were motivated by racial prejudice. The

Page 481 U. S. 617

Court of Appeals held that § 1982 was not

"intended to apply to situations in which a plaintiff is not a member of a racially distinct group, but is merely _perceived_ to be so by defendants."


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the entire point of his reply my friend.  He is still classified as a minority. Racially he may be caucasian but ethnically he is semitic.  Just like Sammy Davis Jr. double dipped on the minority factor Black and Jew or Elizabeth Warren White and wanna be Indian. You can be white and still a minority
> 
> 
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if there are Black Jews, Asian Jews, and White Jews... What race do you assign to them? BTW...The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races. And that goes for Jews too.
> 
> The silly thing is that if you set the Jews apart as a different race from the rest of humanity then you're going to have to set the Germans as a different race from the French: the French a different race  from the Irish; and the Irish a distinct race from the Russians. The European nations are genetically diverse as are the people of Africa. So why do you insist that Jews are somehow a race of their own simply because a few of them descended from Aaron ??
Click to expand...

The entire premise of the thread is to paint Trump as a hypocrite because his kid supposedly got into college due to white privilege, while Trump is trying to get rid of/change/criticize AA. The implication here is that he's only targeting pro-black discrimination laws while benefiting indirectly from pro-white ones. The premise is false because:

1. The man is a jew and it's well-known that they get government handouts. You won't find too many white racists who would disagree or who even support it.

2. He obviously got in because of his relations/money, not for being "white."

In other words, the OP is a moron.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my many exchanges  regading victims and beneficiaries of  affirmative action in hiring and education, I've never heard or read that white Jews, Ashkenazi types like kirk Douglas, were separated statistically from other whites.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if there are Black Jews, Asian Jews, and White Jews... What race do you assign to them? BTW...The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races. And that goes for Jews too.
> 
> The silly thing is that if you set the Jews apart as a different race from the rest of humanity then you're going to have to set the Germans as a different race from the French: the French a different race  from the Irish; and the Irish a distinct race from the Russians. The European nations are genetically diverse as are the people of Africa. So why do you insist that Jews are somehow a race of their own simply because a few of them descended from Aaron ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire premise of the thread is to paint Trump as a hypocrite because his kid supposedly got into college due to white privilege, while Trump is trying to get rid of/change/criticize AA. The implication here is that he's only targeting pro-black discrimination laws while benefiting indirectly from pro-white ones. The premise is false because:
> 
> 1. The man is a jew and it's well-known that they get government handouts. You won't find too many white racists who would disagree or who even support it.
> 
> 2. He obviously got in because of his relations/money, not for being "white."
> 
> In other words, the OP is a moron.
Click to expand...

 Trump has already shown the world on live television that he is a hypocrite, a liar, a cheater and a person of questionable character. As to the rest of your post, it is all merely conjecture on your part.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW !  You do impress - most of the leftarded dullards here would not even know what a 'Ashkenazi Jew' is -  in fact I used that word a few years back and I recall one libtard thinking it referred to the Ash and Nazis and concentration camps......   But in summary 'Jewish' is a genetic designation which makes it a racial one  ... sorry if you libtards don't like but it is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if there are Black Jews, Asian Jews, and White Jews... What race do you assign to them? BTW...The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races. And that goes for Jews too.
> 
> The silly thing is that if you set the Jews apart as a different race from the rest of humanity then you're going to have to set the Germans as a different race from the French: the French a different race  from the Irish; and the Irish a distinct race from the Russians. The European nations are genetically diverse as are the people of Africa. So why do you insist that Jews are somehow a race of their own simply because a few of them descended from Aaron ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire premise of the thread is to paint Trump as a hypocrite because his kid supposedly got into college due to white privilege, while Trump is trying to get rid of/change/criticize AA. The implication here is that he's only targeting pro-black discrimination laws while benefiting indirectly from pro-white ones. The premise is false because:
> 
> 1. The man is a jew and it's well-known that they get government handouts. You won't find too many white racists who would disagree or who even support it.
> 
> 2. He obviously got in because of his relations/money, not for being "white."
> 
> In other words, the OP is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has already shown the world on live television that he is a hypocrite, a liar, a cheater and a person of questionable character. As to the rest of your post, it is all merely conjecture on your part.
Click to expand...

So if Barrack Obama's daughter or Bill Gates's kid goes to an expensive school, you'll think it's just because of race?

We'll never know exactly what the person who accepted the application was thinking. If you want to be obtuse, go right ahead.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm neither "lib" nor "tard." But your subscription to pseudoscience shows me what you are.See post #179 and learn about the cohen signature you think makes Jew a descriptor for race.
> Consider too all the gentile proselytes that became Jews over the millenia.
> Did they magically become another race when they converted? STFU and get off this page...moron.
> 
> 
> 
> DNA links prove Jews are a 'race,'  says genetics expert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if there are Black Jews, Asian Jews, and White Jews... What race do you assign to them? BTW...The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races. And that goes for Jews too.
> 
> The silly thing is that if you set the Jews apart as a different race from the rest of humanity then you're going to have to set the Germans as a different race from the French: the French a different race  from the Irish; and the Irish a distinct race from the Russians. The European nations are genetically diverse as are the people of Africa. So why do you insist that Jews are somehow a race of their own simply because a few of them descended from Aaron ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire premise of the thread is to paint Trump as a hypocrite because his kid supposedly got into college due to white privilege, while Trump is trying to get rid of/change/criticize AA. The implication here is that he's only targeting pro-black discrimination laws while benefiting indirectly from pro-white ones. The premise is false because:
> 
> 1. The man is a jew and it's well-known that they get government handouts. You won't find too many white racists who would disagree or who even support it.
> 
> 2. He obviously got in because of his relations/money, not for being "white."
> 
> In other words, the OP is a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump has already shown the world on live television that he is a hypocrite, a liar, a cheater and a person of questionable character. As to the rest of your post, it is all merely conjecture on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if Barrack Obama's daughter or Bill Gates's kid goes to an expensive school, you'll think it's just because of race?
> 
> We'll never know exactly what the person who accepted the application was thinking. If you want to be obtuse, go right ahead.
Click to expand...

You are the king of the nonsequitur. THAt Is obtuse.


----------



## Conservative65

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
Click to expand...


False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.


----------



## Conservative65

IM2 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a reason whites get their first choice. They earn it and don't expect it to be given to them due to skin color.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious - how do you feel about the fact that Asians score higher than whites on most tests - any opinions or observations ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should get their first choice, too and many do.  Same as white for the same reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Test scores should not be the sole basis for a choice and they never have been. SAT tests have been taken since 1926 and whites never complained about SAT while non whites could not take them and until they could not be 100 percent of those admitted into college anymore. Whites are the majority of college students. They get the same fair chance just like everybody else. But apparently whites want extra rights.
Click to expand...


Unlike so many blacks where race is used for admittance, white males have to do it on their own.  We can't use race for admittance nor want it used.  Why can't blacks do it on their own?


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> [
> 
> Unlike so many blacks where race is used for admittance, white males have to do it on their own.  We can't use race for admittance nor want it used.  Why can't blacks do it on their own?


Name me a college or university where what you say is true.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike so many blacks where race is used for admittance, white males have to do it on their own.  We can't use race for admittance nor want it used.  Why can't blacks do it on their own?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a college or university where what you say is true.
Click to expand...


Name one white male admitted to a college or university using the affirmative action program put in place by the government.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> Name one white male admitted to a college or university using the affirmative action program put in place by the government.


Read my reply to your a question here.

Your comments about affirmative action assume that whites are completely fair-minded.

*I don't know of any study that shows them capable of that. *

They will take a less qualified white over a black person.

Whites have been benefiting from that sort of white affirmative action for hundreds of years and continue to do so. But whites do not see it like that because they are blind to their own white privilege.

You  overlook the much greater advantages that whites enjoy. Because you take those advantages for granted, because you never had to live without them. That shapes how you think.

There are not enough blacks, once you whittle down the numbers, to put a dent in the employment and educational prospects of whites. Dissect, trisect, quadruplesect this topic all you want. In fact it is white women who benefit the most. These criticisms are only a cloak for people who are racist and don’t want to be labeled as such. If these white men stuck to the argument of Affirmative Action being such a bane for equality, they would have to go after the white women! Now if they did that, they may not get laid for the most part would they?

Every year colleges admit legacies, athletes, kids with rich donor parents. But for some strange reason we don’t see Supreme Court cases against these admissions criteria, even though they have nothing to do with academic merit.

Whites like whites slide by all the time. I study white people. I've heard their convo's were they'll talk about how even if they fk up there grades, the school will let it slide and I've seen blk students get kicked out of the Nursing Programs for having a lower average in one course, after having a dispute with a teacher of that course. And shit like that happens all the time.

Besides anyone who answer a question with a question, is pretty much doing an internet tap-out






and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
.

Come back to when you can answer my question. You make the claim. You prove the claim. The fact that you can't makes your argument weak


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Unlike so many blacks where race is used for admittance, white males have to do it on their own.  We can't use race for admittance nor want it used.  Why can't blacks do it on their own?
> 
> 
> 
> Name me a college or university where what you say is true.
Click to expand...


You said one, here' a few .... 

 University of Texas at Austin to use race in its undergraduate admissions decisions, to the detriment of some students and the benefit of others. In _Fisher v. University of Texas at Austin_
_
University of California v. Bakke— University of California–Davis Medical School (UC–Davis).

University of Michigan  Grutter v. Bollinger,_


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.


Anti-White bias most certainly is rare ... But PRO-Black bias is not.  When you give preferential treatment to one group over another, than the group that wasn't given preferential treatment has been discriminated against.


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races.


I agree but that's our opinions and most of science would beg to differ.  Anyway it's all semantic . Technically the divisions of the Human race into sub groups based on ethnicity / dna should have another word for it.


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> Trump has already shown the world on live television that he is a hypocrite, a liar, a cheater


FALSE


----------



## Paul Essien

GreenBean said:


> You said one, here' a few ....
> 
> University of Texas at Austin to use race in its undergraduate admissions decisions, to the detriment of some students and the benefit of others. In _Fisher v. University of Texas at Austin_


The old Abigail Noel Fisher case ?

Few things to remember she applied to UT (University of Texas) a highly ranked university with a GPA of 3.59 out of 4.00 and an SAT score of 1180 out of 1600. 

UT has a “Top 10%” rule where they admit the top 10% of Texas high school students each year. 81% of the freshman class at UT is admitted through this process. Abigail Fisher was not among them.

Even if Fisher had high test scores (which she didn’t ) she may well not have got in.

*Perfect test scores still do not entitle anybody to a seat at the university of their choice.* 

Thus even if affirmative action did not exist, Abigail Fisher still would not have been admitted at UT.

Schools like UT reject thousands of qualified applicants every year (Black and White)

In 2004, for example, 422 Black students with LSAT scores of 150 or more (out of a perfect score of 180) were denied admission to *ALL* (as in 100%) of the ABA-accredited law schools to which they applied.

*Yet unlike Fisher, these Black students did not feel entitled to bring law suits against the schools which rejected them.*


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said one, here' a few ....
> 
> University of Texas at Austin to use race in its undergraduate admissions decisions, to the detriment of some students and the benefit of others. In _Fisher v. University of Texas at Austin_
> 
> 
> 
> The old Abigail Noel Fisher case ?
> 
> Few things to remember she applied to UT (University of Texas) a highly ranked university with a GPA of 3.59 out of 4.00 and an SAT score of 1180 out of 1600.
> 
> UT has a “Top 10%” rule where they admit the top 10% of Texas high school students each year. 81% of the freshman class at UT is admitted through this process. Abigail Fisher was not among them.
> 
> Even if Fisher had high test scores (which she didn’t )
> 
> *Perfect test scores still do not entitle anybody to a seat at the university of their choice.*
> 
> Thus even if affirmative action did not exist, Abigail Fisher still would not have been admitted at UT.
> 
> Schools like UT reject thousands of qualified applicants every year (Black and White)
> 
> In 2004, for example, 422 Black students with LSAT scores of 150 or more (out of a perfect score of 180) were denied admission to *ALL* (as in 100%) of the ABA-accredited law schools to which they applied.
> 
> *Yet unlike Fisher, these Black students did not feel entitled to bring law suits against the schools which rejected them.*
Click to expand...

NICE REPLY !!!  You are a gentleman and a scholar .  BUT   One out of  Three doesn't  do it - what's your take on the other two ?  Got a racist spin to apply ?


----------



## Two Thumbs

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


and he got in ahead of other white kids as well.


----------



## Conservative65

GreenBean said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White bias most certainly is rare ... But PRO-Black bias is not.  When you give preferential treatment to one group over another, than the group that wasn't given preferential treatment has been discriminated against.
Click to expand...


That's what affirmative action does.   What bothers me as much as it doing it is the fact that the those who say using race is wrong if it denies someone something have no problem using race as long as it benefits someone.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one white male admitted to a college or university using the affirmative action program put in place by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Read my reply to your a question here.
> 
> Your comments about affirmative action assume that whites are completely fair-minded.
> 
> *I don't know of any study that shows them capable of that. *
> 
> They will take a less qualified white over a black person.
> 
> Whites have been benefiting from that sort of white affirmative action for hundreds of years and continue to do so. But whites do not see it like that because they are blind to their own white privilege.
> 
> You  overlook the much greater advantages that whites enjoy. Because you take those advantages for granted, because you never had to live without them. That shapes how you think.
> 
> There are not enough blacks, once you whittle down the numbers, to put a dent in the employment and educational prospects of whites. Dissect, trisect, quadruplesect this topic all you want. In fact it is white women who benefit the most. These criticisms are only a cloak for people who are racist and don’t want to be labeled as such. If these white men stuck to the argument of Affirmative Action being such a bane for equality, they would have to go after the white women! Now if they did that, they may not get laid for the most part would they?
> 
> Every year colleges admit legacies, athletes, kids with rich donor parents. But for some strange reason we don’t see Supreme Court cases against these admissions criteria, even though they have nothing to do with academic merit.
> 
> Whites like whites slide by all the time. I study white people. I've heard their convo's were they'll talk about how even if they fk up there grades, the school will let it slide and I've seen blk students get kicked out of the Nursing Programs for having a lower average in one course, after having a dispute with a teacher of that course. And shit like that happens all the time.
> 
> Besides anyone who answer a question with a question, is pretty much doing an internet tap-out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> .
> 
> Come back to when you can answer my question. You make the claim. You prove the claim. The fact that you can't makes your argument weak
Click to expand...


Anyone that continues to make excuses as to why blacks have to have something whites don't get is a failure in life.  

You say whites get an advantage due to affirmative action.  Show the official government program that does that.  I can show you one where blacks do.  

You say white women benefit from affirmative action more than anyone.  While that it true looking at the numbers, 100% of it has to do with being female and 0% has to do with being white.  Affirmative action doesn't reward whites for skin color.  

I am white and have taken advantage of my opportunities.  Maybe that's because I'm white.  Maybe blacks are where they are because they didn't and now want to blame white people for their ineptitude.  

I answered your question, BOY.  When blacks can do things without affirmative action let me know.  As a white person, I don't have an official government program using my race because I don't need it.  Blacks do.  Tells me they can't do it on their own or they would.


----------



## GreenBean

Conservative65 said:


> I am white and have taken advantage of my opportunities. Maybe that's because I'm white. Maybe blacks are where they are because they didn't and now want to blame white people for their ineptitude.




*Oppression Mentality *
"The central belief of every moron is that he is the victim of a mysterious conspiracy against his common rights and true deserts. He ascribes all his failure to get on in the world, all of his congenital incapacity and damfoolishness, to the machinations of werewolves assembled in Wall Street, or some other such den of infamy." ..H.L. Mencken

 "The once oppressed, now unwilling and unable to surrender their victim status are force fed a steady stream of tainted data by a Liberal Progressive Propaganda machine. Their need to feel victimized becomes justified and is nurtured and pandered to by a machine manned by 'useful idiots'."  Oppression Mentality


----------



## GreenBean

Conservative65 said:


> I answered your question, BOY.


Arer you fkng kidding me !!??  WTF is wrong with you ?  You argue that racism is not real but perceived and then you throw a racial slur at the guy !!!                                                                                                      Gee I wonder why some Blacks feel oppressed !?


----------



## Conservative65

GreenBean said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and have taken advantage of my opportunities. Maybe that's because I'm white. Maybe blacks are where they are because they didn't and now want to blame white people for their ineptitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oppression Mentality *
> "The central belief of every moron is that he is the victim of a mysterious conspiracy against his common rights and true deserts. He ascribes all his failure to get on in the world, all of his congenital incapacity and damfoolishness, to the machinations of werewolves assembled in Wall Street, or some other such den of infamy." ..H.L. Mencken
> 
> "The once oppressed, now unwilling and unable to surrender their victim status are force fed a steady stream of tainted data by a Liberal Progressive Propaganda machine. Their need to feel victimized becomes justified and is nurtured and pandered to by a machine manned by 'useful idiots'."  Oppression Mentality
Click to expand...



“He that is good for making excuses is seldom good for anything else.” - B. Franklin


----------



## Conservative65

GreenBean said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question, BOY.
> 
> 
> 
> Arer you fkng kidding me !!??  WTF is wrong with you ?  You argue that racism is not real but perceived and then you throw a racial slur at the guy !!!                                                                                                      Gee I wonder why some Blacks feel oppressed !?
Click to expand...


When you act like a child, don't be shocked when people call you one.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> Anyone that continues to make excuses as to why blacks have to have something whites don't get is a failure in life.
> 
> You say whites get an advantage due to affirmative action.  Show the official government program that does that.  I can show you one where blacks do.


I'm saying the system of racism gives whites an advantage by default and is the mother of all affirmative actions.

*The official government program is the system racism - white supremacy*

So white affirmative action can be :
*
Material *(such as greater opportunity in the labor market, or greater net worth, due to a history in which whites had the ability to accumulate wealth to a greater extent than black people),

*Social* (such as presumptions of competence, creditworthiness, law-abidingness, intelligence, etc.) or

*Psychological *(such as not having to worry about triggering negative stereotypes, rarely having to feel out of place, not having to worry about racial profiling, etc.).

White privilege which is the flipside of racism.

There can be no _down_ without an up

So that if black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, education, the justice system, or elsewhere, then whites are being elevated above those black ppl.


Conservative65 said:


> You say white women benefit from affirmative action more than anyone.  While that it true looking at the numbers, 100% of it has to do with being female and 0% has to do with being white.  Affirmative action doesn't reward whites for skin color.


So it's just coin-cedence that in system of racism - white supremacy that white women (Not black women. Not Asian woman. Not Hispanic women) benefitted from affirmative action ?

OK dude


Conservative65 said:


> I am white and have taken advantage of my opportunities.  Maybe that's because I'm white.  Maybe blacks are where they are because they didn't and now want to blame white people for their ineptitude.


Some of what white people have is unearned.

I think much of the anger that comes up around discussions of affirmative action has its roots in that  secret.

You took advantage of your opportunities because when you sought admission to a university, applied for a job, or hunted for an apartment, 2 those people, you did not look threatening.

Almost all of the people evaluating you for those things looked like you. They were white. You're 1 of them. You're not dangerous. Even when if you got angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.

Even if affirmative action policies were in place for the next 100 years, it's possible that at the end of that time the university could have as many mediocre black professors as it has mediocre white professors because white privilege has meant that scores of second rate white workers  have slid through the system because their flaws were overlooked out of solidarity based on race

White folks have long cut other white folks a break. All throughout ur life, you have soaked up  benefits for being white.


Conservative65 said:


> I answered your question, BOY.


Is that supposed to annoy me ?



Conservative65 said:


> When blacks can do things without affirmative action let me know.
> 
> As a white person, I don't have an official government program using my race because I don't need it.  Blacks do.  Tells me they can't do it on their own or they would


There is no such thing as AA for black people.

There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white

He was like you, tried to walk all tough. and like you was one of those white people who did not believe his black people. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse and got handouts etc

So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown.

He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. It was just his brown skin and bald head that were different.

This is him.





*
After one week he was done.*

Even though he was going to do it for about 4 months and visit different parts of the country.

As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.

The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.

Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.

White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.

By his 2nd day he was in tears.

Remember this was a tough talking white man. A real badass. 






But (I repeat) *by his 2nd day he was in tears*.

Oprah did a programme about it.

Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.

Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that continues to make excuses as to why blacks have to have something whites don't get is a failure in life.
> 
> You say whites get an advantage due to affirmative action.  Show the official government program that does that.  I can show you one where blacks do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the system of racism gives whites an advantage by default and is the mother of all affirmative actions.
> 
> *The official government program is the system racism - white supremacy*
> 
> So white affirmative action can be :
> *
> Material *(such as greater opportunity in the labor market, or greater net worth, due to a history in which whites had the ability to accumulate wealth to a greater extent than black people),
> 
> *Social* (such as presumptions of competence, creditworthiness, law-abidingness, intelligence, etc.) or
> 
> *Psychological *(such as not having to worry about triggering negative stereotypes, rarely having to feel out of place, not having to worry about racial profiling, etc.).
> 
> White privilege which is the flipside of racism.
> 
> There can be no _down_ without an up
> 
> So that if black people are the targets of discrimination, in housing, employment, education, the justice system, or elsewhere, then whites are being elevated above those black ppl.
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say white women benefit from affirmative action more than anyone.  While that it true looking at the numbers, 100% of it has to do with being female and 0% has to do with being white.  Affirmative action doesn't reward whites for skin color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's just coin-cedence that in system of racism - white supremacy that white women (Not black women. Not Asian woman. Not Hispanic women) benefitted from affirmative action ?
> 
> OK dude
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am white and have taken advantage of my opportunities.  Maybe that's because I'm white.  Maybe blacks are where they are because they didn't and now want to blame white people for their ineptitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of what white people have is unearned.
> 
> I think much of the anger that comes up around discussions of affirmative action has its roots in that  secret.
> 
> You took advantage of your opportunities because when you sought admission to a university, applied for a job, or hunted for an apartment, 2 those people, you did not look threatening.
> 
> Almost all of the people evaluating you for those things looked like you. They were white. You're 1 of them. You're not dangerous. Even when if you got angry, you're cut some slack. After all, you're white.
> 
> Even if affirmative action policies were in place for the next 100 years, it's possible that at the end of that time the university could have as many mediocre black professors as it has mediocre white professors because white privilege has meant that scores of second rate white workers  have slid through the system because their flaws were overlooked out of solidarity based on race
> 
> White folks have long cut other white folks a break. All throughout ur life, you have soaked up  benefits for being white.
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered your question, BOY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that supposed to annoy me ?
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When blacks can do things without affirmative action let me know.
> 
> As a white person, I don't have an official government program using my race because I don't need it.  Blacks do.  Tells me they can't do it on their own or they would
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as AA for black people.
> 
> There was a guy called Joshua Solomon in 1999. He changed himself from black to white
> 
> He grew up in USA-Maryland and had plenty of Black friends. He was one of those white people who did not believe his black friends. He felt that many black people used racism as an an excuse.
> 
> So what did he do ? He went to a doctor who gave him pills to turn his white skin brown. The doctor warned him that it could lead to liver damage. He shaved the hair off his head but dressed the same, acted the same, talked the same. He had the same money and education. It was just his brown skin and bald head that were different.
> 
> This is him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After one week he was done.
> 
> Even though he was going to do it for about four months and visit different parts of the country.
> 
> As a white man he looks and smiles at White people and they smile back. But as a Black man whites look away, lock their doors, assume he is dangerous or up to no good.
> 
> The police would stop him even though he was just walking down the street minding his own business.
> 
> Restaurants would tell him they were full, even when they were not, restaurants where nearly everyone sitting down was – White.
> 
> White respect and friendliness that he took for granted was gone. Instead Whites regarded him with disdain, even fear.
> 
> *By his 2nd day he was in tears.*
> 
> Oprah did a programme about it.
> 
> Irony is, what he dealt was easiest part of racism. He didn't even get into the systematic part.
> 
> Real racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And this once tough talking white man did not experience any of that. This is why I laugh when white people like to come with any shaming tactics because they can't handle racism for a minute.
Click to expand...


In other words you don't have anything to provide on what I ASKED only excuses when you can't provide it.  Thanks.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> In other words you don't have anything to provide on what I ASKED only excuses when you can't provide it.  Thanks.


Racism exists or does not.

Now that's either True or False.

I believe exists.

Now of course, you are gonna try to justify this.

So you will move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do

At one level all your arguments are just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do. 

But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at blacks but at whites.

Whites know blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses. 

Making up excuses is way easier.

If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all. 

So that's where all the

Blacks are racist too.
Blacks have a high crime rate.
Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
arguments come in. It's said so whites can still see themselves as good people.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have anything to provide on what I ASKED only excuses when you can't provide it.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism exists or does not.
> 
> Now that's either True or False.
> 
> I believe exists.
> 
> Now of course, you are gonna try to justify this.
> 
> So you will move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do
> 
> At one level all your arguments are just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at blacks but at whites.
> 
> Whites know blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all.
> 
> So that's where all the
> 
> Blacks are racist too.
> Blacks have a high crime rate.
> Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
> Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
> arguments come in. It's said so whites can still see themselves as good people.
Click to expand...


You've proven making up excuses is way easier.  It's all you do.  

Blacks do have a high crime rate.  Look at the numbers.
Blacks produce bastard babies at a 75% rate.  That produces all sorts of problems.  
Blacks do blame white people.  Look at YOUR posts.  

I'm still waiting on the official law where whites are given a preference  because they're white.  Do you have a link to that law?


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> Blacks do have a high crime rate.  Look at the numbers.


Virtually all the stock manipulators, unethical derivatives traders and shady money managers on Wall Street, whose actions ( a few years ago) brought the US economy to its knees (and who it might be worth noting are pretty much all white)

Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.

Just one white guy.

These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.

So who is the real criminal ?

And, as we now know it (financial crisis was partly caused by these guys), there were dozens more in the billions club in Wall street.

Now, I would like you to show me a single black American embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.

It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so. As such, I think these guys are truly more dangerous to the public than street corner hustlers, whose activities I don’t accept either.

Many of the so called russian oligarkhs, bilionaires, were once criminals or did business with the mafiya. Many of the vory have good connections to the establishment over there, they have friends in Duma and other high places.

There are examples everywhere how the real big crime functions.

*Street crime is bad and it should be dealt with*

But at the same time one has to remember the really big players out there.

Stories of black-on-white crime spread faster and farther – from person to person and through the news – because they seem more terrible. Not because they they are more common. Hardly.

The higher black crime rate does not make life more dangerous for whites. That is because most of it is black-on-black. While there certainly are blacks who harm whites, overall the biggest threat to white people are other white people.

The belief that blacks commit most of the crime makes whites feel safer: they can avoid most crime by moving away from blacks. Except that it is not true: whites commit most of the crime – something that is lost sight of in all this talk about the black crime rate. So the sense of security is a false one.

Further, the stereotypes make crime into a race issue, which means crime is not fought intelligently. Instead we get stuff like racial profiling and making it hard for those with a felony conviction to make an honest living.


Conservative65 said:


> Blacks produce bastard babies at a 75% rate.  That produces all sorts of problems.


The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:


37.6% White
31.7% Hispanic
26.1% Black
4.6% Asians and Other






Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.






The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.






An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).







Conservative65 said:


> Blacks do blame white people.  Look at YOUR posts.


No. It's you and your need to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of Black people with statements that basically boil down to this:

“The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”

This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.

If boxer 1 is beating up boxer 2 , the CAUSE of boxer 2's black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t box fast enough to get away. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.

Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism.

You're attention is skewed in one direction. In the case of so called Black pathologies its Black people.

Yes… By all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.

But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes, (i.e racism) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.


Conservative65 said:


> I'm still waiting on the official law where whites are given a preference  because they're white.  Do you have a link to that law?


The law is racism-white supremacy

And that's a law that I'm subjected to on this planet. Because black people on this planet are subject to that system.


----------



## Unkotare

Is someone claiming that all law is racism?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words you don't have anything to provide on what I ASKED only excuses when you can't provide it.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Racism exists or does not.
> 
> Now that's either True or False.
> 
> I believe exists.
> 
> Now of course, you are gonna try to justify this.
> 
> So you will move the argument from what whites do to what you think blacks do
> 
> At one level all your arguments are just a cheap attempt to change the subject, to draw attention away from what whites do.
> 
> But at a deeper level it is also a moral argument – directed not at blacks but at whites.
> 
> Whites know blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.
> 
> Making up excuses is way easier.
> 
> If they can blame blacks , then they have no reason to feel guilty at all.
> 
> So that's where all the
> 
> Blacks are racist too.
> Blacks have a high crime rate.
> Blacks are to blame for their own troubles.
> Blacks like to “blame whitey”.
> arguments come in. It's said so whites can still see themselves as good people.
Click to expand...



Is it your position that "whites" are bad people? How about any other 'sort' of people?


----------



## JQPublic1

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. One must ask why do dumb ass, uneducated, inbred white idiots ask us why we stay when we were born in America and have the mother fucking right to demand we get treated fairly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
Click to expand...

I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Is it your position that "whites" are bad people? How about any other 'sort' of people?



I try not call white people evil or bad or even white people racist.

Because I'll never win that conversation. Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not. Whites know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win. 

*I *make it about what white people do. When a thief takes your money you run after him not to tell him he is a thief but to get your money back.

Most ppl think racism is like tonsils: you either have it or you do not. Either-or. And once you are not racist you no longer have to work at it or be on your guard. But you are constantly being hit with racist messages every day and unless you keep fighting against it, it will make you more and more racist over time. So racism is more like dental hygiene, something you have to work at every day:


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very concept of race is a false one. The superficial differences between humans aren't broad enough to warrant the notion of different races.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but that's our opinions and most of science would beg to differ.  Anyway it's all semantic . Technically the divisions of the Human race into sub groups based on ethnicity / dna should have another word for it.
Click to expand...

Top physical anthropologists have repeatedly debunked the pseudo concept of race. A good read on the topic is " Man's most Dangerous Myth: The Fallacy Of Race."


----------



## Conservative65

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, you don't wish to be treated fairly or equally, you play the victim and demand advantages not available to others.  Quotas for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
Click to expand...


I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has already shown the world on live television that he is a hypocrite, a liar, a cheater
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE
Click to expand...

Nice word...but you used it inappropriately.... If you don't have a TV I guess you missed all the Trump drama where he exposed all the mentioned flaws in his character.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do have a high crime rate.  Look at the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Virtually all the stock manipulators, unethical derivatives traders and shady money managers on Wall Street, whose actions ( a few years ago) brought the US economy to its knees (and who it might be worth noting are pretty much all white)
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> So who is the real criminal ?
> 
> And, as we now know it (financial crisis was partly caused by these guys), there were dozens more in the billions club in Wall street.
> 
> Now, I would like you to show me a single black American embezzler who has stolen by fraud lets say at least 100 million dollars.
> 
> It's also good to remember that one Bernie Madoff can actually put whole towns out of business, with all its jobs and houses and population, black or white. And they have done so. As such, I think these guys are truly more dangerous to the public than street corner hustlers, whose activities I don’t accept either.
> 
> Many of the so called russian oligarkhs, bilionaires, were once criminals or did business with the mafiya. Many of the vory have good connections to the establishment over there, they have friends in Duma and other high places.
> 
> There are examples everywhere how the real big crime functions.
> 
> *Street crime is bad and it should be dealt with*
> 
> But at the same time one has to remember the really big players out there.
> 
> Stories of black-on-white crime spread faster and farther – from person to person and through the news – because they seem more terrible. Not because they they are more common. Hardly.
> 
> The higher black crime rate does not make life more dangerous for whites. That is because most of it is black-on-black. While there certainly are blacks who harm whites, overall the biggest threat to white people are other white people.
> 
> The belief that blacks commit most of the crime makes whites feel safer: they can avoid most crime by moving away from blacks. Except that it is not true: whites commit most of the crime – something that is lost sight of in all this talk about the black crime rate. So the sense of security is a false one.
> 
> Further, the stereotypes make crime into a race issue, which means crime is not fought intelligently. Instead we get stuff like racial profiling and making it hard for those with a felony conviction to make an honest living.
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks produce bastard babies at a 75% rate.  That produces all sorts of problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The absolute numbers are considerably different because Blacks are only 13% of country. In 2008 out-of-wedlock births were:
> 
> 
> 37.6% White
> 31.7% Hispanic
> 26.1% Black
> 4.6% Asians and Other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegitimacy has been rising across the West. In France and Sweden, for example, most children are no longer born to married women. That is a sea change in Western society that goes way beyond Black America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birth rate among unmarried Black women has been dropping since 1992 – meaning that they are acting more responsibly, not less. The reason the illegitimacy rate goes up is because the birth rate among _married_ Black women has been dropping even faster, something that has been going on since the 1950s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An illegitimate birth tells you nothing about whether the mother lives with the father or gets married later, just as a legitimate birth tells you nothing about divorce, separation or incarceration. Single-parent households would be a better measure (and still cannot account for crime or poverty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks do blame white people.  Look at YOUR posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It's you and your need to try and avert attention from the racist cause of the current effects of Black people with statements that basically boil down to this:
> 
> “The cause of your condition is your lack of willingness to implement my solution”
> 
> This is, of course, is a logical misrepresentation. A solution and a cause are two separate concepts.
> 
> If boxer 1 is beating up boxer 2 , the CAUSE of boxer 2's black eye is not that he didn’t try hard enough to fight back. The CAUSE is not that he couldn’t box fast enough to get away. Those all represent SOLUTIONS, not causes.
> 
> Similarly, the CAUSE of the present condition of Black people in the U.S. is not that they haven’t availed themselves of any number of possible solutions, the CAUSE (for the most part) is still racism.
> 
> You're attention is skewed in one direction. In the case of so called Black pathologies its Black people.
> 
> Yes… By all means have the discussion about why so many Black people appear to be caught up in perceived negative social and economic disorders.
> 
> But if you are also not prepared to focus the same attention discussing the perceived causes, (i.e racism) then you are either being disingenuous or not really serious.
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the official law where whites are given a preference  because they're white.  Do you have a link to that law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The law is racism-white supremacy
> 
> And that's a law that I'm subjected to on this planet. Because black people on this planet are subject to that system.
Click to expand...


The only laws you're subjected to, BOY, are the laws of nature and they failed you at birth.  If you want to consider me supreme to you, I agree.  Whether or not that's based on race is irrelevant.  The fact that it is true is all that matters.  

Keep blaming whitey.  It's all you have and it amounts to nothing.  I don't have official programs to benefit me for being white.  Blacks do.  As long as they do, it will tell me that they can't do it as well as whites.  If they could, those programs wouldn't be in place.  

As far as the bastard birth rate goes, you don't compare across racial lines.  You measure within each group.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your position that "whites" are bad people? How about any other 'sort' of people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not call white people evil or bad or even white people racist.
> 
> Because I'll never win that conversation. Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not. Whites know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.
> 
> *I *make it about what white people do. When a thief takes your money you run after him not to tell him he is a thief but to get your money back.
> 
> Most ppl think racism is like tonsils: you either have it or you do not. Either-or. And once you are not racist you no longer have to work at it or be on your guard. But you are constantly being hit with racist messages every day and unless you keep fighting against it, it will make you more and more racist over time. So racism is more like dental hygiene, something you have to work at every day:
Click to expand...


You're a fucking liar.    You just posted a nonsense rant claiming the reason blacks suffer is due to racism by whites.


----------



## JQPublic1

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking crazy again. What advantages am I asking for that whites like you don't already get? Quotas?  You  Mean like the quotas whites established for at least 189 years of 100 percent white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
Click to expand...

That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.


----------



## Conservative65

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I knew that all I had to do was be white in order to get ahead, I wouldn't have spent all that time and effort earning three college degrees.  When I applied, all I would have put on the application and resume was "I'm white".  I'll go with having an education and work ethic as being the cause of my success.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.
Click to expand...


Your claim, your responsibility to provide proof.  If you won't, there isn't anything for me to disprove except your unsubstantiated claim.  Your failure to provide proof as done the disproving for me.  

Hey ******, you have to provide something to disprove.  You haven't.


----------



## JQPublic1

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim, your responsibility to provide proof.  If you won't, there isn't anything for me to disprove except your unsubstantiated claim.  Your failure to provide proof as done the disproving for me.
> 
> Hey ******, you have to provide something to disprove.  You haven't.
Click to expand...


 That works both ways. You haven't proven I'm wrong. So , by your logic, the burden is on you to do so...you haven't.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it your position that "whites" are bad people? How about any other 'sort' of people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try not call white people evil or bad or even white people racist.
> 
> Because I'll never win that conversation. Because it deals with motive and intentions, which are largely a matter of guesswork on my part, instead of words and actions, which are not. Whites know this and derail conversations about their words and actions into those about their inner state, which they know you can never win.....:
Click to expand...



You realize that statement itself presupposes knowledge of motives and intentions, right? Contradicted yourself pretty quickly there.


----------



## Conservative65

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False narrative with no statistical support to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim, your responsibility to provide proof.  If you won't, there isn't anything for me to disprove except your unsubstantiated claim.  Your failure to provide proof as done the disproving for me.
> 
> Hey ******, you have to provide something to disprove.  You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That works both ways. You haven't proven I'm wrong. So , by your logic, the burden is on you to do so...you haven't.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't.  I don't have to prove you wrong.  You already did it by not proving your claim. 

Mod edit: This is not appropriate commentary for Zone 2


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> *I *make it about what white people do. When a thief takes your money you run after him not to tell him he is a thief but to get your money back......:




Have you been robbed?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> [.....
> 
> Most ppl think racism is like tonsils: you either have it or you do not. Either-or. And once you are not racist you no longer have to work at it or be on your guard. But you are constantly being hit with racist messages every day and unless you keep fighting against it, it will make you more and more racist over time. So racism is more like dental hygiene, something you have to work at every day:




I'm too lazy right now to insert a bad dental pun here, so just imagine one.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> If you want to consider me supreme to you, I agree.  Whether or not that's based on race is irrelevant.  The fact that it is true is all that matters.


Whites are in a superior position to black people on this planet. Because we live under a system of racism-white supremacy. That means that whites can kill black people and get away with it and where as black people generally can't

That does not mean that white people r smarter or superior or better. That just means whites are in a superior position. The same way your boss is in a superior position to you.

There are three type of people on this planet

Non-whites
Whites
White Supremacists

And the white supremacist are the most powerful and whites allow the white supremacist to run the planet and there governments.

Why ? As President Lyndon Johnson said






However whites will always be fearful of black people due to melanin.

Back men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.

You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.

Because “whiteness” is genetically recessive. Some whites fear that integration and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race. Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy” and its subsystems of racism and segregation to prevent this from happening.

Like a massive bureaucracy, white power is wielded by a network of powerful and influential individuals and institutions linked together by the common goal of dominating the world’s people of color, especially Blacks, in order to ensure white genetic survival.

The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White ppl are the real numerical minority in the world.

*Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*

And are indubitably uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor.

They attempt to portray themselves as superior beings, This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.

The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.

The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people

Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## JQPublic1

Conservative65 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are dumb but by now you ought to be familiar with google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim, your responsibility to provide proof.  If you won't, there isn't anything for me to disprove except your unsubstantiated claim.  Your failure to provide proof as done the disproving for me.
> 
> Hey ******, you have to provide something to disprove.  You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That works both ways. You haven't proven I'm wrong. So , by your logic, the burden is on you to do so...you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.  I don't have to prove you wrong.  You already did it by not proving your claim.
> 
> Troll someone else you fucking n*gger.
Click to expand...

I've contacted the USMB psyche ward...
They will be contacting you soon. Bye.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ......
> 
> Non-whites
> Whites
> White Supremacists.......




Most people on the planet would reject your categorical classification.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ... I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. ....Black people can even have white children with black women.....




So....you realize you just contradicted yourself again, right? And you realize we all know what sock you are now, right?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ......white power is wielded by a network of powerful and influential individuals and institutions linked together by the common goal of dominating the world’s people of color, especially Blacks, in order to ensure white genetic survival.....




Ah, more conspiracy theory crap. You know we have a whole forum just for that, right?


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to consider me supreme to you, I agree.  Whether or not that's based on race is irrelevant.  The fact that it is true is all that matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites are in a superior position to black people on this planet. Because we live under a system of racism-white supremacy. That means that whites can kill black people and get away with it and where as black people generally can't
> 
> That does not mean that white people r smarter or superior or better. That just means whites are in a superior position. The same way your boss is in a superior position to you.
> 
> There are three type of people on this planet
> 
> Non-whites
> Whites
> White Supremacists
> 
> And the white supremacist are the most powerful and whites allow the white supremacist to run the planet and there governments.
> 
> Why ? As President Lyndon Johnson said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However whites will always be fearful of black people due to melanin.
> 
> Back men can wipe out white, Asian and Latino races biologically. I put my seed in any women. I'll get a black child. White men can only have a white child with a white woman. Black people can even have white children with black women.
> 
> You put all the races into a pot and mix them up. You'd get a black man or women. The black man and women are the mothers and fathers of humanity. So therefore because of genetic dominance of black men that is why during slavery the black man's penis was cut off, that's why you had all the miscegenation laws.
> 
> Because “whiteness” is genetically recessive. Some whites fear that integration and miscegenation will result in the annihilation of the white race. Therefore, they established a global system of “White Supremacy” and its subsystems of racism and segregation to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Like a massive bureaucracy, white power is wielded by a network of powerful and influential individuals and institutions linked together by the common goal of dominating the world’s people of color, especially Blacks, in order to ensure white genetic survival.
> 
> The root of racism is fear, fear of white genetic annihilation. White ppl are the real numerical minority in the world.
> 
> *Whites are painfully aware of this numerical imbalance.*
> 
> And are indubitably uneasy about it. This unease can be seen in their efforts to constantly project themselves as victims when they are, more times than not, the aggressor.
> 
> They attempt to portray themselves as superior beings, This is done by creating the ever-so-frequent “white savior” movies, “virtuous” white people adopting black children and philanthropy.
> 
> The white man’s never-ending obsession with creating more destructive weapons to use to fight wars against countries full of people of color. Whether consciously or subconsciously, the “revenge factor” is definitely on the minds of the white world.
> 
> The funneling of guns and drugs into black communities, the funding and supplying of internecine warfare in Africa and Haiti, the Ku Klux Klan, white folks promoting abortion and contraception to black people
> 
> Racism is a behavioral system for the survival of White people so the expectation white people will change this behavior is highly unlikely.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Lyndon Johnson also said he'd have those ******* voting Democratic for the next 200 years and damn if they didn't fall in line.  If it's any consolation, you don't have but 150 to go.


----------



## Conservative65

JQPublic1 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are stupid but you ought to know that if you make the claim it isn't my place to find the supporting evidence.  I'll take your failure to do so as saying there isn't any.  You can stop waving the surrender flag.  I accept your surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much work to appease one dumbass. Your laziness isn't my problem. If you can't disprove my posts then I accept YOUR surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim, your responsibility to provide proof.  If you won't, there isn't anything for me to disprove except your unsubstantiated claim.  Your failure to provide proof as done the disproving for me.
> 
> Hey ******, you have to provide something to disprove.  You haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That works both ways. You haven't proven I'm wrong. So , by your logic, the burden is on you to do so...you haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.  I don't have to prove you wrong.  You already did it by not proving your claim.
> 
> Troll someone else you fucking n*gger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've contacted the USMB psyche ward...
> They will be contacting you soon. Bye.
Click to expand...


I figured as much from a coward that refuses to provide proof of his claim yet expects people to believe him.


----------



## Unkotare

Black women become most educated group in US


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Non-whites
> Whites
> White Supremacists.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the planet would reject your categorical classification.
Click to expand...

I don't know who are the white supremacist on this planet. So I suspect that all white people are white supremacist

Why ?

Because I can't prove it.

I dont hate white people....but then again....I don't hate Tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature.

Tigers kill. It's not personal. It just their nature.

I've always said I don't want black people hate white people. I just want black people to stop lovin them


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Black women become most educated group in US


Yup and black people are the most unemployed too. 

White supremacist know that black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else. 

Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment ?

Why do you think they put hazardous waste near black schools ? Why do you think they cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria ?

Because the white supremacists want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.

Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.


----------



## Paul Essien

Conservative65 said:


> I figured as much from a coward that refuses to provide proof of his claim yet expects people to believe him.


To be honest, in the in the back of your mind there is some crawling doubt that........_ I might be righ_t.

So you keep on opposing what I have to say. 

You think you are having a debate, but since you mostly derail convo’s by ad homing, you think you win.

Yet at some level you know you did not win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Non-whites
> Whites
> White Supremacists.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people on the planet would reject your categorical classification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know who are the white supremacist on this planet. So I suspect that all white people are white supremacist
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Because I can't prove it.
> 
> I dont hate white people....but then again....I don't hate Tigers. But I understand a Tigers nature.
> 
> Tigers kill. It's not personal. It just their nature.
> 
> I've always said I don't want black people hate white people. I just want black people to stop lovin them
Click to expand...



You realize that your counterpart racists say the exact same thing, right? Fill in the blanks for yourself and see how problematic your attitude is, sock.


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured as much from a coward that refuses to provide proof of his claim yet expects people to believe him.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, in the in the back of your mind there is some crawling doubt that........_ I might be righ_t.
> 
> So you keep on opposing what I have to say.
> 
> You think you are having a debate, but since you mostly derail convo’s by ad homing, you think you win.
> 
> Yet at some level you know you did not win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry
Click to expand...


I am 100% sure you're absolutely wrong.  I am 100% sure you're nothing more than an excuse making little BOY.


----------



## JQPublic1

Paul Essien said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured as much from a coward that refuses to provide proof of his claim yet expects people to believe him.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, in the in the back of your mind there is some crawling doubt that........_ I might be righ_t.
> 
> So you keep on opposing what I have to say.
> 
> You think you are having a debate, but since you mostly derail convo’s by ad homing, you think you win.
> 
> Yet at some level you know you did not win. So you come back. Because the doubt has not been killed off…..sometimes a baby just has to cry
Click to expand...

You are conversing with a racist. Your brilliant premises are lost on him. It's like pouring water on a duck's back.  Anything you say goes in one ear and out the other. When conversing with that type of person it's often best to just put them on ignore because they have nothing of value to offer. A smart mind such as yours is better used in exchanges with people seriously interested in Race relations.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> .....
> 
> Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, .....




Because schools are largely funded by local property taxes.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ....
> 
> Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are ....under-staffed with inexperienced teachers.....




Because a lot of teachers can't/don't want to teach in the more challenging conditions of an urban school district.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are... denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment ?.....




They aren't.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ...
> 
> Why do you think they put hazardous waste near black schools ? .....




Because some urban schools are located near urban realities such as factories.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ..... Why do you think they cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria ?.....




See answer on funding by local property taxes.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ......
> 
> Because the white supremacists want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity .......




Who are these shadowy figures? Have you ever met anyone who expressed this desire? Ever heard any public figure cite this as a goal? Is this some kind of 'illuminati' - type conspiracy nonsense? If so, please take it to the proper forum.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women become most educated group in US
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and black people are the most unemployed too.
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised at all. Getting a piece of paper from a college is not the same thing as being a good worker.





> White supremacist know that black people can be great scientists, economists, attorneys and anything else.


Yeah, they can be, maybe, after a few billion years of evolution!





> Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment ?


Maybe they're run by liberals and negroes (ever heard of "******-rich?") who don't know how to properly allocate funds. Anyone can become underfunded then!





> Why do you think they put hazardous waste near black schools ? Why do you think they cut art and music classes, sports teams and sometimes hot meals in a cafeteria ?
> 
> Because the white supremacists want a social system where Black people are handicapped by lack of education and opportunity that their only options are flipping burgers or in prison and then white people try to ‘scientifically’ prove that the effects of their own racism are actually due to innate deficiencies of those they’ve praticing there racism on.
> 
> Black people can do fine in any pursuit once even a single rusty hole appears in the steel obstacles put in our way.


Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!

Oh wait...


----------



## MizMolly

anotherlife said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that he failed the subject that happened to be listed first and passed the others? I had different grades on my report card, too. In America, they're allowed to give us one grade based on our performance in one class and another based on our performance in another class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his history teacher was a real bitch, I know that.  Also his literature teacher.  Even here, literature teachers always hate you if you are good in other subjects.  Now add that you are black.  I bet that put it in for him.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of black teachers


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> You realize that your counterpart racists say the exact same thing, right? Fill in the blanks for yourself and see how problematic your attitude is, sock.


There is no such thing as a white person who is not racist. 

I believe that all people (white _or_ of color) raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. 

So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically embedded, it is likely that everyone in such places will have internalized some of that conditioning. 

I'm not saying white ppl are the only people to do evil in history

However the past, present and future of Black ppl concern me most. And in that history whites are the main evil.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!


All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.

I challenge you to name me one that isn't


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
Click to expand...


He can't.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here in France, grades are subject specific.  But isn't it highly odd, that you appear to be successful in your efforts in all subjects, pretty well and high on the scale, except that one on the first line?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely, if you made all that effort in all the subjects, then that one subject also received your effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First you're assuming he made efforts in the other subjects and didn't just get a handout. Then you're assuming that effort = result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a so called mathematical anomaly that catches all crooks in forensic accounting and all teachers in racist bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is not that stupid.  I am a maths student.  He too wants to be.  It does require a lot of work and practice and "meditation" on the subject to be good at it.  I think he is not lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should change the laws to give grades not based on performance, but on your "thoughts" regarding whether a person is stupid and lazy!
> 
> Seriously, do you have evidence that he was discriminated against based on skin color? Maybe all his other classes were easy. Lots of other possibilities, but you assume it's racism/discrimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, his history teacher was a real bitch, I know that.  Also his literature teacher.  Even here, literature teachers always hate you if you are good in other subjects.  Now add that you are black.  I bet that put it in for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of black teachers
Click to expand...


So? White racism is not a thing of the past that des You read the shit here, ignore it t hen try arguing with someone black calling them the racist. .There is a disconnect with reality that exists in the minds of people like you.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Who are these shadowy figures? Have you ever met anyone who expressed this desire? Ever heard any public figure cite this as a goal? Is this some kind of 'illuminati' - type conspiracy nonsense? If so, please take it to the proper forum.


I don't think white people are Hitler but I do think that all white people have little bit of Hitler in them and many have a lot more

When I say all white people are racist-white supremacist

Note - I'm not saying that all whites hate black people.

As racism has very little do with hate. I know the media likes the American History X type racist but I don't know who the white supremacist racist are. Thus I suspect that all whites are.

The idea of racism is silly and insane when you think about it. 

This is what caught black people of guard when white Euro's first set foot in Africa.

*But it's a very powerful, powerful, powerful way to think*

And this is no more powerful religion on this planet than white supremacy.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these shadowy figures? Have you ever met anyone who expressed this desire? Ever heard any public figure cite this as a goal? Is this some kind of 'illuminati' - type conspiracy nonsense? If so, please take it to the proper forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think white people are Hitler but I do think that all white people have little bit of Hitler in them and many have a lot more
> 
> When I say all white people are racist-white supremacist
> 
> Note - I'm not saying that all whites hate black people.
> 
> As racism has very little do with hate. I know the media likes the American History X type racist but I don't know who the white supremacist racist are. Thus I suspect that all whites are.
> 
> The idea of racism is silly and insane when you think about it.
> 
> This is what caught black people of guard when white Euro's first set foot in Africa.
> 
> *But it's a very powerful, powerful, powerful way to think*
> 
> And this is no more powerful religion on this planet than white supremacy.
Click to expand...




Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.


Denying racism is the new racism and that's what you do too a tee.

*The truth is blacks imagine little. *

Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented. The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.

*Yet almost no white person talks like that*.

You and others like you, believe the world is just. There are “imperfections”, of course but by and large society is just.

From what I can tell this seems to be one of the main differences in how whites and blacks think about racism. Most whites seem to take it for granted, assume it, while most blacks do not.

And then whites reason backwards from it: if society is just, then so are the police and the courts, the schools and the press – and even, for the most part, large companies.

And if society is just then racism can no longer a big issue and the troubles that blacks still have must be all their own fault – or just their imagination.

 You see that all the time in yours and others comments on this forum.






*
*


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Denying racism is the new racism and that's what you do too a tee....
Click to expand...



When have I denied racism?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ....
> 
> Discrimination in hiring, housing and education has been well documented. The government should take forceful action to end it as it goes against the value of equal opportunity for all regardless of race.
> 
> *Yet almost no white person talks like that*.......




Millions and millions of "whites" talk like that, racist.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ......
> 
> From what I can tell this seems to be one of the main differences in how whites and blacks think about racism. Most whites seem to take it for granted, assume it, while most blacks do not.
> 
> And then whites reason backwards from it: if society is just, then so are the police and the courts, the schools and the press – and even, for the most part, large companies.
> 
> And if society is just then racism can no longer a big issue and the troubles that blacks still have must be all their own fault – or just their imagination.
> 
> You see that all the time in yours and others comments on this forum.




Can't you see how utterly illogical your assumption that your race-based generalizations (and apparent mind-reading powers) somehow stand as proof that equally categorical views in the opposite direction must therefore be correct is? You are so wrapped up in your racism (like all the other racists here - black, white, whatever), that you can't see how childishly flawed your thinking is. 


If you want to discuss a comparative analysis of Legalism vs Confucianism vs Taoism, please go to the Philosophy forum and start a thread on the topic. But don't pretend your facile reasoning is anything but merely that. And _don't _pretend you are equipped to make assumptions on what I personally believe, racist.


----------



## IM2

Essen is right Unkotare. You call him a racist because he doesn't trust whites based upon his own experiences plus the history of white racism in  this nation. If that history did not exist and if whites  really did not hold those same beliefs today, then you would have right to call him or I racists. But the history does exist. And  whites as you see posted in front of your face on a daily basis hold the same beliefs they have always held. Yet you ask the dumb question to Essen:

*Who are these shadowy figures? Have you ever met anyone who expressed this desire? Ever heard any public figure cite this as a goal?
*
C'mon,, the republican platform for the past 37 years has been full of this. Trump is president based upon his racism and the racism of white America, The entirety of whites crying about Affirmative Action supports what Essen says and you are either too stupid to see it or refuse to see it. Voting rights were gutted and now we see states implementing voter suppression measures t hat have purposefully been made to make it harder for backs to vole, I can go on  with more of just what this administration has done in the past 6 months that supports what Essen has said and yet you ask that question like these things do not exist.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Essen is right Unkotare. You call him a racist because he doesn't trust whites based upon his own experiences plus the history of white racism in  this nation.....




*Wrong*. Your ascribing motives to others based on your own imagination marks you as a dishonest interlocutor and a weak thinker. More importantly, your reasoning, like his, is flawed. If I hate purple people because they are purple, I am a racist. No excuses or qualifications will change that. If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist. If a purple person robbed and flogged me yesterday and I hate, distrust, and denounce an entirely different person today because he is purple, then I am a racist. I either reject racism or I don't. No special dispensation is logically admissible. This doesn't let any individual purple person (or group of purple people) today or two hundred years ago off the hook, but it stands nonetheless. 

YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white).


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essen is right Unkotare. You call him a racist because he doesn't trust whites based upon his own experiences plus the history of white racism in  this nation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong*. Your ascribing motives to others based on your own imagination marks you as a dishonest interlocutor and a weak thinker. More importantly, your reasoning, like his, is flawed. If I hate purple people because they are purple, I am a racist. No excuses or qualifications will change that. If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist. If a purple person robbed and flogged me yesterday and I hate, distrust, and denounce an entirely different person today because he is purple, then I am a racist. I either reject racism or I don't. No special dispensation is logically admissible. This doesn't let any individual purple person (or group of purple people) today or two hundred years ago off the hook, but it stands nonetheless.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white).
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm not racist. I don't hate anyone. This is where you racists fail. Just because we mention what whites have done doesn't mean we hate. Just because our experience has us trusting whites and getting burned time after time and expressing our displeasure doesn't mean we hate all white people. This is also what you racists don't understand. You see what you racists don't understand is that its not a matter of hating someone today for fucking yesterday. It is about those like you claiming that all this was done yesterday yet we see the same things coming from the same people today. You don't reject racism, you ignore it's existence. You do that because you are white and can. Then us who cannot get called racists for saying it continues while you want to tell us the lie of how its in the past or how we hate people because of some past. You are the racist here, just as much as the rest of them.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essen is right Unkotare. You call him a racist because he doesn't trust whites based upon his own experiences plus the history of white racism in  this nation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong*. Your ascribing motives to others based on your own imagination marks you as a dishonest interlocutor and a weak thinker. More importantly, your reasoning, like his, is flawed. If I hate purple people because they are purple, I am a racist. No excuses or qualifications will change that. If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist. If a purple person robbed and flogged me yesterday and I hate, distrust, and denounce an entirely different person today because he is purple, then I am a racist. I either reject racism or I don't. No special dispensation is logically admissible. This doesn't let any individual purple person (or group of purple people) today or two hundred years ago off the hook, but it stands nonetheless.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm not racist. .......
Click to expand...




All of your posts categorizing, essentializing, denouncing, demeaning, generalizing, and prejudging people on the basis of race notwithstanding?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ......This is where you racists fail. ......




"You racists"? What do you mean?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .... you want to tell us the lie of how its in the past .....




When did I say that?


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
Click to expand...

You have to prove that before it sticks.





> I challenge you to name me one that isn't


Sounds like an argument from ignorance to me.
Argument from ignorance - RationalWiki


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't.
Click to expand...

Looks like a typical example of negro irresponsibility. He makes a baseless claim and I have to prove it's false. Then you jump on board the irresponsibility wagon.


----------



## Si modo

We know the Trump family is litigious.  IF a school "official" leaked the grades of a high school student, anyone who believes the school and the "official" would not be in court quicker than you could blink an eye is a fool.

Thus, I question the veracity of the claim...the "press" reported it still.  Journalism is dead.

My high school grades were excellent, but I would be in court the next day if anyone...former or current...leaked any info about the grades.

Idiots believe anonymous sources.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a typical example of negro irresponsibility. ....
Click to expand...



These guys are at least trying (though failing) to make an argument. YOU are just a garden-variety, farm-animal dumb racist.


----------



## bgrouse

Unkotare said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a typical example of negro irresponsibility. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are at least trying (though failing) to make an argument. YOU are just a garden-variety, farm-animal dumb racist.
Click to expand...

They're "trying" like an earthworm can "try" to build a modern space ship. Their kind is almost totally incapable of thought.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a typical example of negro irresponsibility. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are at least trying (though failing) to make an argument. YOU are just a garden-variety, farm-animal dumb racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're "trying" like an earthworm can "try" to build a modern space ship. Their kind is almost totally incapable of thought.
Click to expand...



Be cautious with your descriptions, because they seem vastly more intelligent than you (though still misguided).


----------



## bgrouse

Unkotare said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a typical example of negro irresponsibility. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are at least trying (though failing) to make an argument. YOU are just a garden-variety, farm-animal dumb racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're "trying" like an earthworm can "try" to build a modern space ship. Their kind is almost totally incapable of thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be cautious with your descriptions, because they seem vastly more intelligent than you (though still misguided).
Click to expand...

Can they use their massive intellects to understand that negro countries run by negroes are in control of their own countries? Can you do it?


----------



## Conservative65

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
Click to expand...


I challenge you to prove YOUR claim that they are.


----------



## bgrouse

Conservative65 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I challenge you to prove YOUR claim that they are.
Click to expand...

That ain't fair! You and your whitey logic and whitey personal responsibility!


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
Click to expand...

Here, I'll bite: how does this white supremacist ruin the otherwise wonderful country of Ghana?
Nana Akufo-Addo - Wikipedia


----------



## Markle

GreenBean said:


> That's your opinion for what its worth - however the powers that be would beg to differ particularly when it comes to Jews. Jews are generally born Jews and there are genetic markers that distinguish a Jewish lineage from that of a Gentile. Then of course there are sephardic Jews who are black but still have these genetic markers. CAN'T JUDGE EVERYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE ... right litte fella ? THE POINT BEING THAT JEWISH IS NOT JUST A RELIGION



Jewish is a religion, period.  NOT a race.  If it was a race, how would one convert to being a Jew?  Your nonsense would mean that I, with all four grandparents having immigrated to the U.S. from Norway and Denmark could convert to being an Asian, black or Native American.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.



Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.

Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion for what its worth - however the powers that be would beg to differ particularly when it comes to Jews. Jews are generally born Jews and there are genetic markers that distinguish a Jewish lineage from that of a Gentile. Then of course there are sephardic Jews who are black but still have these genetic markers. CAN'T JUDGE EVERYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE ... right litte fella ? THE POINT BEING THAT JEWISH IS NOT JUST A RELIGION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a religion, period.  NOT a race.  If it was a race, how would one convert to being a Jew?  Your nonsense would mean that I, with all four grandparents having immigrated to the U.S. from Norway and Denmark could convert to being an Asian, black or Native American.
Click to expand...

Judaism is a religion, but the word is also used to refer to certain ethnic groups. A Norwegian can convert to Judaism, but he would never acquire typically jewish genes or features, such as those found in people who originated from the area that is now Israel.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
Click to expand...

 
Actually it is a disingenuous use of statistics. Black married couples are having less kids. This seems to be something you guys cannot mention. You also cannot mention that the rate of  these births in the black community has reduced while they have not in the white community. These are facts also. Two backs living together who have kids are having children out of wedlock, but yet they are a couple with children.  So then again this argument about unwed birth rates in the black community lacks a lot of fact, and you only cite what you cite to try making a racist claim which is disingenuous.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Besides anyone who answer a question with a question, is pretty much doing an internet tap-out and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> .
> Come back to when you can answer my question. You make the claim. You prove the claim. The fact that you can't makes your argument weak



Easy, but you're going to make a fuss.  The white score is set to 100 for easier comparison.

*IQs of Races in the United States*
April 15, 2016 Ryan Faulk

[....]

Which is what we see here.

The B-W Gap over time

The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.

The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.

The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:






IQs of Races in the United States


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.



Interesting that it was Teddy Kennedy who pulled the strings to get Kushner into Harvard.  As for the money that Charles Kushner donated?  I believe he also made large donations that year to Princeton, Cornell and New York University.

Did you want to talk about how Barry got into Harvard Law School?  Nah, didn't think so...


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that it was Teddy Kennedy who pulled the strings to get Kushner into Harvard.  As for the money that Charles Kushner donated?  I believe he also made large donations that year to Princeton, Cornell and New York University.
> 
> Did you want to talk about how Barry got into Harvard Law School?  Nah, didn't think so...
Click to expand...


Yeah you tell us how Obama got into Harvard.

Then explain how Deval Patrick got into Harvard. Then explain how WEB Dubois got into Harvard while you are at it.

Idiot.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.



That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that it was Teddy Kennedy who pulled the strings to get Kushner into Harvard.  As for the money that Charles Kushner donated?  I believe he also made large donations that year to Princeton, Cornell and New York University.
> 
> Did you want to talk about how Barry got into Harvard Law School?  Nah, didn't think so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you tell us how Obama got into Harvard.
> 
> Then explain how Deval Patrick got into Harvard. Then explain how WEB Dubois got into Harvard while you are at it.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Funny how Obama is half white and was raised by a white mother. WEB apparently had white ancestors from a quick wiki read. Couldn't figure out what Deval's parents were.


----------



## JQPublic1

GreenBean said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White bias most certainly is rare ... But PRO-Black bias is not.  When you give preferential treatment to one group over another, than the group that wasn't given preferential treatment has been discriminated against.
Click to expand...

So you don't count women descended from Europeans as  white? Geeee! Now i undetstand... If you take can make  the largest group of affirmative action beneficiaries( white women) invisible , then you can  demonize  everybody else, especially blacks,  who took advantage of affirmative action.
 Frankly,  I'd rather not deal with people like you who know something I've said to be true but ignore it and create your own alternative reality. How can anyone expect to have a meaningful debate or fruitful conversation with a person like you?


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
Click to expand...

But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
Click to expand...

It's a jew. All the white people to pick from to argue against the white race, and they pick Kushner and Madoff!

I also don't know where the 50 billion figure came from. I think that's what his fake statements added up to, not what was actually invested. Say you invest $1 with me and I send you a fake statement saying it's now worth $1,000,000,000. Instead I keep your money and leave the country. Did I steal $1,000,000,000 from you? No, I stole $1.

Recovery of funds from the Madoff investment scandal - Wikipedia

Looks more like $17.5 billion, and most of it has already been recovered. I imagine a lot of the rest went to lawyers, more will be recovered, and the rest was fed into the economy to people who would have gotten welfare due to lack of income. Some went to investors who withdrew more than they put in. More than likely it redistributed wealth from the rich to the poor a bit. How many people killed by negroes during robberies and rapes were recovered and are alive again?

Oh well. Can't expect a dumb negro to understand how money works.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
Click to expand...

Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Why do you think predominantly Black school districts are under-funded, under-staffed with inexperienced teachers, denied books, microscopes and other lab equipment ?



That's a lie.  As you well know but continue to live in denial.

YES, it was certainly true when I went to school.  My high school was brand new when I started there in the ninth grade.  That grade was eliminated the following year.  I was in the first class to go all the way through to graduation.  Until I turned 16, I took the bus to school.  We were bussed past a "colored" school to the brand new high school with new everything.  There was not a single black in our high school.  Yes, the "colored" high school got the text books and equipment from the white schools after they were too worn out for the white schools.  The year I graduated, our school was integrated in accordance with Federal Law.  We had about 1,500 students, 9th through 12th grade.  The year we were "integrated" we had four (4), black students.  

Today that is NOT true.  In our area, a former "colored" high school is now a magnet school offering college prep courses along with other advanced classes.  

As for the money spent.  Take Washington, D.C. for instance.  Primarily a black school district.  They spend the most per student of any district in the United States.  Yet they are one of the lowest performing districts.  D.C. HAD an excellent voucher system which was working very well.  In fact, several low-income black students were attending the Sidwell Friends school on vouchers.  That was the same school attended by the Obama children.

When President Obama passed the failed stimulus it required any school district taking stimulus funds to halt their voucher systems.  This resulted in the black students attending the private Quaker school under the D.C. voucher system to be removed and forced to attend the failed D.S. public schools.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> There is no such thing as a white person who is not racist.



Everyone is prejudiced or racist to one extent or another.  Here, learn something about yourself.

Statically, only about seventeen percent of white Americans have little or no automatic preference to whites or blacks.  Only twelve percent show a slight to strong preference of blacks to whites.  This is part of the results and explained at the test.  It is free and you can choose to register or not.  It’s fun, but I have also seen people go off the handle which is why it comes with a warning.

It’s NATURAL to discriminate and be prejudiced; almost exclusively we all grew up with people like very much like ourselves.  It is natural to trust those people more than people who are not like us.  Obviously we also pick up racist attitudes and beliefs from our parents too.  We discriminate and use prejudice every day.  There is nothing wrong with those feelings.  It is what we learn and what is in someone’s heart, and what we DO with those feelings that matters.

If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  It is NOT based on questions, which you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually, it is fun.  You can chose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than has been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

*WARNING!

It does carry this disclaimer:

I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.

Project Implicit*

*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/*


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.



Yes indeed, we get higher crime figures, failed schools and millions on welfare existing on money tax payers earned.


----------



## bgrouse

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, we get higher crime figures, failed schools and millions on welfare existing on money tax payers earned.
Click to expand...

White-owned businesses? I didn't know whites raked in $1.7 trillion in drug dealing income.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... Two backs living together who have kids are having children out of wedlock, but yet they are a couple with children.  So then again this argument about unwed birth rates in the black community lacks a lot of fact,......




If two people have a child and are not married, living together or not, that is an unwed birth.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... You also cannot mention that the rate of  these births in the black community has reduced while they have not in the white community. ......




Fertility rates have fallen among all 'racial' groups.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that it was Teddy Kennedy who pulled the strings to get Kushner into Harvard.  As for the money that Charles Kushner donated?  I believe he also made large donations that year to Princeton, Cornell and New York University.
> 
> Did you want to talk about how Barry got into Harvard Law School?  Nah, didn't think so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you tell us how Obama got into Harvard.
> 
> Then explain how Deval Patrick got into Harvard. Then explain how WEB Dubois got into Harvard while you are at it.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


He sure as hell didn't get into Harvard Law School on the strength of his academic record, IM2!  He didn't graduate from Columbia with honors.  His grades at Occidental were worse than that!  Which begs the question...how did a slacker member of the Choom Gang get into a prestigious school like Columbia with a B minus GPA in high school and awful grades at a so so academic institution like Occidental?


As for Deval Patrick and WEB Dubois?  Both graduated from prestigious colleges with honors as undergraduates...something that Barry DIDN'T!


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
Click to expand...

Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.
Click to expand...

The American Indians gave the founding fathers and their soldiers jobs for being white?


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
Click to expand...

Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
Click to expand...

It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie Madoff got caught stealing 50 000 000 000 dollars. That is 50 billion dollars.
> 
> Just one white guy.
> 
> These two examples beat all black street crime you could name for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Indians gave the founding fathers and their soldiers jobs for being white?
Click to expand...

Hell yes. Genocide was hard work back then. But the pay was phenomenal: just look at all the land, gold silver and other natural resources whites acquired.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's obscene.  Total up all the costs of black crime, murders, vandalism, gang sales of drugs and you will easily surpass fifty billion dollars for a single year.
> 
> 
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Indians gave the founding fathers and their soldiers jobs for being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yes. Genocide was hard work back then. But the pay was phenomenal: just look at all the land, gold silver and other natural resources whites acquired.
Click to expand...

So whites worked hard and work hard today, but negroes don't?


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.
Click to expand...

I think degrees are excellent markers of intelligence.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But blacks spend nearly 1.7 trillion a year in white owned businesses. Add the tax burden to that figure and whites are getting far more out of the black community than they put into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Indians gave the founding fathers and their soldiers jobs for being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yes. Genocide was hard work back then. But the pay was phenomenal: just look at all the land, gold silver and other natural resources whites acquired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So whites worked hard and work hard today, but negroes don't?
Click to expand...

PWT like you were indentured servants
compelled to work hard to satisfy debt or criminal judgements against you. Then slaves were brought in, bought by the wealth stolen from the indians.

The nation builders never worked hard...they forced others to work for them..including your poor white ancestors.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the negroes get that money? Welfare and robberies? Affirmative action jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...that sounds more like the founding farthers and their armies. Just ask any Amerindian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The American Indians gave the founding fathers and their soldiers jobs for being white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yes. Genocide was hard work back then. But the pay was phenomenal: just look at all the land, gold silver and other natural resources whites acquired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So whites worked hard and work hard today, but negroes don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PWT like you were indentured servants
> compelled to work hard to satisfy debt or criminal judgements against you. Then slaves were brought in, bought by the wealth stolen from the indians.
> 
> The nation builders never worked hard...they forced others to work for them..including your poor white ancestors.
Click to expand...

Did I say negroes did not work back then? I only commented on their CURRENT work ethic. They certainly did rise to the level of obsolete farm equipment back then.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think degrees are excellent markers of intelligence.
Click to expand...

That's silly. There are plenty of degrees and different ones in different colleges require vastly different levels of intelligence to acquire. But at the end of the day, degrees are just tools. A dumbass with a scalpel is no better as a doctor if he's a retard and this seems to be the trouble with negroes with degrees: they think the tool makes the worker (and apparently you do, too). Plus there's affirmative action and liberals' love of negro colleges so apparently there are lots of dumb negroes, no better than obsolete farm equipment, picking up degrees they don't deserve or need in hopes of making the negro into something it cannot become.


----------



## The Professor

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.



According to your thread title, a White applicant (Jared Kushner) was selected over more qualified Black applicants; however, there is nothing in the article you posted that supports this assertion. The article alluded to an unnamed high school official who commented “Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not....” Even if your sources were credible – and there is no evidence they are - there was no mention of the race of those who were allegedly passed over; therefore, I find your suggestion that Blacks were passed over to be disingenuous.

There is no doubt that sometimes more qualified students get passed over by legacy candidates (family members of alumni) and major financial contributors. My own research shows this is rather common. However, it is highly unlikely that qualified Blacks are passed over in favor of less qualified Whites with influential parents. There is a reason for this and the following example explains it all.

Assume for the moment that you were the dean of admissions at USMB College of Law. Your enrollment is capped at 800 students and you will loose your position if you accept more than that. You pride yourself on the diversity of your student body and this year you accepted every Black applicant. You have 800 acceptance letters on your desk, ready to mail when an old friend comes into your office. He wants his White son enrolled in your college but has a problem: his son is not as qualified as those already accepted. He then offers to donate $2 million to your school. What do you do? If you wanted the college to benefit from his largess there is only one way to do it without getting into a legal quagmire: You must take one of the acceptance letters and tear it up, replacing it with an acceptance letter for your friend's son. That will keep you within the 800 student limit. But you better be careful which letter you tear up. If you tear up the letter of a Black applicant you will be faced with a lawsuit against which you will have no defense; however, if you tear up the acceptance letter of a White applicant, you are home free. A White applicant passed over in favor a less qualified White applicant has no standing to sue.

I am not saying that a Black applicant was never passed over in favor of a less qualified White because the White man's daddy gave a large donation to the university. I am saying that if it occurs at all it is very rare and easily remedied. It will be interesting to see if Harvard is sued. If they accepted Kushner over a more qualified Black, I would expect a lawsuit. In the absence of a legal challenge I will assume that no Black applicant was adversely affected.

One last thought. If you were trying to show that Blacks were being discriminated against regarding college admissions, you failed miserably. Discrimination against Blacks is almost non-existent, but discrimination against Whites and Asians is rampant. Under the banner of affirmative actions, Blacks have an advantage over other races. Admission to my law school was based upon the weighted average of an applicant's undergraduate GPA and scores on the LSAT. Special consideration was given to those who, like me, had an advanced degree. However, 10 percent of its seats were reserved for minorities. This means that as long as the minority applicant met the very basic requirements for admissions (they had a 4-year degree and took the LSAT) they would be admitted even if their undergraduate GPA and LSAT scores were less than every White applicant. To put it bluntly, they were admitted solely because they were Black. This is commonplace.

The very idea that Blacks are discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> ....
> 
> The nation builders never worked hard..........




More absurd nonsense.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you don't know that Black women are the most educated Americans in the country as a group.
> That kind of nullifies that high unwed birthrate as a weapon to use against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think degrees are excellent markers of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's silly. There are plenty of degrees and different ones in different colleges require vastly different levels of intelligence to acquire. But at the end of the day, degrees are just tools. A dumbass with a scalpel is no better as a doctor if he's a retard and this seems to be the trouble with negroes with degrees: they think the tool makes the worker (and apparently you do, too). Plus there's affirmative action and liberals' love of negro colleges so apparently there are lots of dumb negroes, no better than obsolete farm equipment, picking up degrees they don't deserve or need in hopes of making the negro into something it cannot become.
Click to expand...

 A real tragedy of American life, is that supremacist morons like you think there is an entity called "The Negro." there's no such thing as "the negro." Black Americans come in a diverse assortment of sizes, colors, intelligence and abilities just like white people do. Some have made amazing medical breakthroughs that changed the world. Others have excelled in science and astrophysics.
In many cases those contributions might have been lost to the world without affirmative action or some other program to fight the rampant discrimination and prejudice, such as you are exhibiting, that marred this country for so long.
Perhaps you are blind to great things blacks  have done because you just aren't interested in focusing on anything but the negative. Frankly, I see no need to continue talking to you. There's no benefit in it for anything more than giving you a platform  to feed your supremacist ego.
You are a racist POS and unworthy of meaningful doalogue.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  That would fall to the Asians, as you well know.
> 
> Stating the high unwed birthrate is hardly a weapon, it is stating facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think degrees are excellent markers of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's silly. There are plenty of degrees and different ones in different colleges require vastly different levels of intelligence to acquire. But at the end of the day, degrees are just tools. A dumbass with a scalpel is no better as a doctor if he's a retard and this seems to be the trouble with negroes with degrees: they think the tool makes the worker (and apparently you do, too). Plus there's affirmative action and liberals' love of negro colleges so apparently there are lots of dumb negroes, no better than obsolete farm equipment, picking up degrees they don't deserve or need in hopes of making the negro into something it cannot become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real tragedy of American life, is that supremacist morons like you think there is an entity called "The Negro." there's no such thing as "the negro." Black Americans come in a diverse assortment of sizes, colors, intelligence and abilities just like white people do. Some have made amazing medical breakthroughs that changed the world. Others have excelled in science and astrophysics.
> In many cases those contributions might have been lost to the world without affirmative action or some other program to fight the rampant discrimination and prejudice, such as you are exhibiting, that marred this country for so long.
> Perhaps you are blind to great things blacks  have done because you just aren't interested in focusing on anything but the negative. Frankly, I see no need to continue talking to you. There's no benefit in it for anything more than giving you a platform  to feed your supremacist ego.
> You are a racist POS and unworthy of meaningful doalogue.
Click to expand...

Yes, just ignore what I said and bitch and moan about racism instead.


----------



## JQPublic1

The Professor said:


> The very idea that Blacks are discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable.


Why is that so laughable? That's the way it was prior to the mid ' 60s. Consider the story of Vivian Thomas..
"Without any education past high school, Thomas rose above poverty and racism to become a cardiac surgery pioneer and a teacher of operative techniques to many of the country's most prominent surgeons."
We are left to wonder just how many brilliant black minds were wasted during that era. And obviously Thomas was far more qualified and gifted than any of the white surgeons and doctors who had lofty credentials. Thomas never attended medical school even though he applied. There were too many lesser qualified white guys ahead of him...and he was the wrong color.


----------



## JQPublic1

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have  more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if negresses have lots of degrees. Too bad degrees don't equal intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think degrees are excellent markers of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's silly. There are plenty of degrees and different ones in different colleges require vastly different levels of intelligence to acquire. But at the end of the day, degrees are just tools. A dumbass with a scalpel is no better as a doctor if he's a retard and this seems to be the trouble with negroes with degrees: they think the tool makes the worker (and apparently you do, too). Plus there's affirmative action and liberals' love of negro colleges so apparently there are lots of dumb negroes, no better than obsolete farm equipment, picking up degrees they don't deserve or need in hopes of making the negro into something it cannot become.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A real tragedy of American life, is that supremacist morons like you think there is an entity called "The Negro." there's no such thing as "the negro." Black Americans come in a diverse assortment of sizes, colors, intelligence and abilities just like white people do. Some have made amazing medical breakthroughs that changed the world. Others have excelled in science and astrophysics.
> In many cases those contributions might have been lost to the world without affirmative action or some other program to fight the rampant discrimination and prejudice, such as you are exhibiting, that marred this country for so long.
> Perhaps you are blind to great things blacks  have done because you just aren't interested in focusing on anything but the negative. Frankly, I see no need to continue talking to you. There's no benefit in it for anything more than giving you a platform  to feed your supremacist ego.
> You are a racist POS and unworthy of meaningful doalogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, just ignore what I said and bitch and moan about racism instead.
Click to expand...

You are now on IGNORE....BYE.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that Blacks *are *discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so laughable? That's the way it was *prior to the mid ' 60s*. Consider the story of Vivian Thomas..
> "Without any education past high school, Thomas rose above poverty and racism to become a cardiac surgery pioneer and a teacher of operative techniques to many of the country's most prominent surgeons."
Click to expand...

Surely a highly education, non-racist such as yourself can understand the difference between the *present *and *50 years ago*. I don't have a problem with negroes going to school. They just need to pull all government support for colleges, black or white.


----------



## JQPublic1

The Professor said:


> However, 10 percent of its seats were reserved for minorities.


If true you should have filed a lawsuit.
Quotas were forbidden in 2003.

"the use of racial or gender quotas for college admissions was concurrently ruled unconstitutional by the Court in _Gratz v. Bollinger_ (2003)." Targeted groups were the focus of searches for qualified minorities and white women but there was no obligation to hire imbeciles or to accept unqualified applicants to universities.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


Is Harvard public or private? It makes a difference. If they are private they can do whatever they want.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?

Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?


----------



## Oldstyle

The Professor said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your thread title, a White applicant (Jared Kushner) was selected over more qualified Black applicants; however, there is nothing in the article you posted that supports this assertion. The article alluded to an unnamed high school official who commented “Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not....” Even if your sources were credible – and there is no evidence they are - there was no mention of the race of those who were allegedly passed over; therefore, I find your suggestion that Blacks were passed over to be disingenuous.
> 
> There is no doubt that sometimes more qualified students get passed over by legacy candidates (family members of alumni) and major financial contributors. My own research shows this is rather common. However, it is highly unlikely that qualified Blacks are passed over in favor of less qualified Whites with influential parents. There is a reason for this and the following example explains it all.
> 
> Assume for the moment that you were the dean of admissions at USMB College of Law. Your enrollment is capped at 800 students and you will loose your position if you accept more than that. You pride yourself on the diversity of your student body and this year you accepted every Black applicant. You have 800 acceptance letters on your desk, ready to mail when an old friend comes into your office. He wants his White son enrolled in your college but has a problem: his son is not as qualified as those already accepted. He then offers to donate $2 million to your school. What do you do? If you wanted the college to benefit from his largess there is only one way to do it without getting into a legal quagmire: You must take one of the acceptance letters and tear it up, replacing it with an acceptance letter for your friend's son. That will keep you within the 800 student limit. But you better be careful which letter you tear up. If you tear up the letter of a Black applicant you will be faced with a lawsuit against which you will have no defense; however, if you tear up the acceptance letter of a White applicant, you are home free. A White applicant passed over in favor a less qualified White applicant has no standing to sue.
> 
> I am not saying that a Black applicant was never passed over in favor of a less qualified White because the White man's daddy gave a large donation to the university. I am saying that if it occurs at all it is very rare and easily remedied. It will be interesting to see if Harvard is sued. If they accepted Kushner over a more qualified Black, I would expect a lawsuit. In the absence of a legal challenge I will assume that no Black applicant was adversely affected.
> 
> One last thought. If you were trying to show that Blacks were being discriminated against regarding college admissions, you failed miserably. Discrimination against Blacks is almost non-existent, but discrimination against Whites and Asians is rampant. Under the banner of affirmative actions, Blacks have an advantage over other races. Admission to my law school was based upon the weighted average of an applicant's undergraduate GPA and scores on the LSAT. Special consideration was given to those who, like me, had an advanced degree. However, 10 percent of its seats were reserved for minorities. This means that as long as the minority applicant met the very basic requirements for admissions (they had a 4-year degree and took the LSAT) they would be admitted even if their undergraduate GPA and LSAT scores were less than every White applicant. To put it bluntly, they were admitted solely because they were Black. This is commonplace.
> 
> The very idea that Blacks are discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable.
Click to expand...


I'm amused by naive types that don't have a problem with institutions like Harvard giving scholarships to needy students but have a huge problem with them allowing a relative of the wealthy people who endow those scholarships to attend school there!  Gee, how do you think it would go over if you told those wealthy folks that you're happy to take their money but their kids will have to go somewhere else?  One more example of silly people who don't understand how the world works!


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Harvard public or private? It makes a difference. If they are private they can do whatever they want.
Click to expand...


Not if they get government money. And Harvard does receive government research grants.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very idea that Blacks *are *discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so laughable? That's the way it was *prior to the mid ' 60s*. Consider the story of Vivian Thomas..
> "Without any education past high school, Thomas rose above poverty and racism to become a cardiac surgery pioneer and a teacher of operative techniques to many of the country's most prominent surgeons."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely a highly education, non-racist such as yourself can understand the difference between the *present *and *50 years ago*. I don't have a problem with negroes going to school. They just need to pull all government support for colleges, black or white.
Click to expand...


Stupid. The same racism exists now as in 1967. That was 50 years ago, 2 years after the civil rights act. 13 years after Brown v Topeka.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
Click to expand...


So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?

This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?
Click to expand...

Did I make that claim? I'm asking you to back up something you said. Is that too much for you?





> This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.


So you admit the title of your thread is based on a totally unsubstantiated premise.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.



Show us your reliable source and link!  You can't.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> Why is that so laughable? That's the way it was prior to the mid ' 60s.



What is so laughable?  This is at least three generations later, that's what's laughable!


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Stupid. The same racism exists now as in 1967.


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link!  You can't.
Click to expand...


Google " black women most educated group in America" then take your pick
Of sources and links.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks"

And so it goes in Trump’s America.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Denying racism is the new racism and that's what you do too a tee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When have I denied racism?
Click to expand...

You doing it right now


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> All of your posts categorizing, essentializing, denouncing, demeaning, generalizing, and prejudging people on the basis of race notwithstanding?


I know whites are individuals.

I live in a country that is mostly white. I have to deal with whites at work. I see the way people of all races suck up to them.

*It makes my blood boil.*

I watch film and television where whites are given whole story lines complete with a love life, where they are almost never reduced to stereotypes as whites.

A big reason whites stuff like like u said "you can't generalise about whites like that" is they don’t think that their being white has much of anything to do with who and what they are.

They think it’s just something coincidental about themselves, like having red hair or hazel eyes or a birthmark. They don’t see that being in that racial group has a lot to do with their life chances, their psychology, their emotions, their reactions to others, and more.

And so if me or IM2 suggests that their being white MIGHT have some relevance in their lives and thinking and behavior by pointing out that white people do this or that, you're not used to thinking about yourself that way, and so you reject observations about “white people.”

“_Hey, I’M not like that!” they’re thinking, or feeling, “I’m a good person! Okay, I’m white, but just because I’m white doesn’t mean I do any of the bad things you’re claiming white people do. Look at me, I’m white, and I don’t do that_!” And so on.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Denying racism is the new racism and that's what you do too a tee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When have I denied racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it right now
Click to expand...




Wrong


----------



## Unkotare

If your blood is boiling, that's a problem with your inside not your outside.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)


A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one

Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.

And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.

Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.

Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.

In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.

Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.

And not just that purple ppl began :

mass shooting
mass jailing
mass torturing
mass robbing
mass bombing
mass segregating
mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
mass experimenting on
mass discriminating against
mass prohibiting
mass murdering
mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?

See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.

You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.

So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.


----------



## Unkotare

Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.


----------



## Paul Essien

Unkotare said:


> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.


I am racist

I already know.

But two things make it different: First, it goes in the opposite direction – I favour blacks, not whites. Second, I am honest about being racist.

I do not make fun of how whites talk or dress or look.
I do not make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
I do not hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
I do not excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
I do not make racist jokes about them.
I do not call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
I do not call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
I do not claim that white people are less intelligent
*Whenever I say bad things about whites it's pretty much always to do with there racism*

Now matter what I think of whites.

You still get the job white man.
You still get the loan white man.
You still live in a place where there are very few blacks

Racism on the part of black folks, _even the most vicious_, is pretty impotent.

Even a blk man who hates white people (And I've always said most black and people of colour show whites too much love) and thinks whites should be killed.

And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.

That’s not racism.

Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
Click to expand...


What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!  

As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I am racist
> 
> I already know.
> 
> But two things make it different: First, it goes in the opposite direction – I favour blacks, not whites. Second, I am honest about being racist.
> 
> I do not make fun of how whites talk or dress or look.
> I do not make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I do not hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I do not excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I do not make racist jokes about them.
> I do not call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I do not call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> I do not claim that white people are less intelligent
> *Whenever I say bad things about whites it's pretty much always to do with there racism*
> 
> Now matter what I think of whites.
> 
> You still get the job white man.
> You still get the loan white man.
> You still live in a place where there are very few blacks
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, _even the most vicious_, is pretty impotent.
> 
> Even a blk man who hates white people (And I've always said most black and people of colour show whites too much love) and thinks whites should be killed.
> 
> And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism.
> 
> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
Click to expand...


There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I am racist
> 
> I already know.
> 
> But two things make it different:....
Click to expand...



Check please, hold the hypocrisy.


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that so laughable? That's the way it was prior to the mid ' 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is so laughable?  This is at least three generations later, that's what's laughable!
Click to expand...

And it is sad that so little progress has been made since then. Here is what I was responding to:
*The professor* said:
"The very idea that Blacks are discriminated against when it comes to college admissions is laughable."
That statement suggests that blacks no longer face  discrimination in college admissions...or that every black admitted is taking the place of some more" qualified" white petson. 
I' merely drew upon  past case history to illustrate my point that black people like Vivien Thomas still exist who may never reach their full academic potential because of racisn or discrimination. 
My primary agenda here was to use Vivien Thomas as a cornerstone from which to launch the reality of untapped genius lurking in the black community amidst a firestorm of putdowns and foul pejoratives.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!


So what you have black people in the justice system ?

What is that meant to mean ?

They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
Click to expand...


So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...


----------



## Oldstyle

Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
Click to expand...

If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a  konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.


Oh, we know how fair and blameless you right wing konservatives are. Your history is replete with honesty, fairness, and caring for others. Too bad you had to kill or enslave millions to make way for the angels among you to project a more benevolent side to your violence.


----------



## bgrouse

JQPublic1 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link!  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google " black women most educated group in America" then take your pick
> Of sources and links.
Click to expand...

It's not *our *job to research *your *claims.


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of your posts categorizing, essentializing, denouncing, demeaning, generalizing, and prejudging people on the basis of race notwithstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites are individuals.
> 
> I live in a country that is mostly white. I have to deal with whites at work. I see the way people of all races suck up to them.
> 
> *It makes my blood boil.*
Click to expand...

You should move to a negro-run country if white people in this white country make your blood boil.


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link!  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google " black women most educated group in America" then take your pick
> Of sources and links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not *our *job to research *your *claims.
Click to expand...


Black women become most educated group in US


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle>>This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.<<
Just what is your notion of Blacks mistreating each other on a scale broad enough to "hold them back?" Surely you aren't making a nexus between a relatively few homicides a year and some preconceived notion that progress in the larger Black population is unduly stymied as a result. It is clear that public embellishments of blacks by white curmudgeons as violent criminals and thugs has more to do with with your premise than anything else. Most blacks are not thugs and criminals but whenever one is killed by a white person, cop or otherwise, he automatically becomes a thug.



Oldstyle>>It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers<< But the African slavers weren't responsible for the brutal dehumanization and mental damage
forced upon Black slaves that persists
 even today. White people are...and you don't want to step up and acknowledge that.

Oldstyle>>It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people<<<
A few thousand homey- cides a year
just doesn't make too much of an impact on the other 40 million Blacks;.
Most of whom rarely encounter violence except at the hands of cops.



Oldstyle>>>I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities. I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!<<
IF you harbor such disdain for black leadership you must have some basis
for your premise. What city was ruined by some specific action of Black leadership? I challenge you to deny that the economic downfall of any metropolitan area is due to the departure of an industry and a loss of the tax base. When that happens white flight occurs and so do the jobs. Black political aspirations usually occur in the wake of the white exodus because blacks are then suddenly the majority. But they aren't the cause of urban decay. They just6have far fewer resources left to deal with it... And a republican governor is not going to be of much help.


----------



## MizMolly

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I am racist
> 
> I already know.
> 
> But two things make it different: First, it goes in the opposite direction – I favour blacks, not whites. Second, I am honest about being racist.
> 
> I do not make fun of how whites talk or dress or look.
> I do not make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I do not hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I do not excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I do not make racist jokes about them.
> I do not call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I do not call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> I do not claim that white people are less intelligent
> *Whenever I say bad things about whites it's pretty much always to do with there racism*
> 
> Now matter what I think of whites.
> 
> You still get the job white man.
> You still get the loan white man.
> You still live in a place where there are very few blacks
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, _even the most vicious_, is pretty impotent.
> 
> Even a blk man who hates white people (And I've always said most black and people of colour show whites too much love) and thinks whites should be killed.
> 
> And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism.
> 
> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
Click to expand...

Could it be that being denied a job could be based on qualifications? I don't know of anyone denied health care due to their race. Same as education. Physical freedom? Do explain.


----------



## bgrouse

Unkotare said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...check again. Black women as a group, proportionally, have more baccalaureate and post graduate degrees than any other group in America.
> So...that makes me a bit skeptical as to claims from white statisticians that may be fudged to give people like you fuel to feed the fires of hate and prejudice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your reliable source and link!  You can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still get the job white man.
> You still get the loan white man.
> *You still live in a place where there are very few blacks*
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, _even the most vicious_, is pretty impotent.
Click to expand...

So living with other blacks is a disadvantage? Whose fault is that if not the negro's?





> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.


So whitey needs to stop sending negroes to prison for rape, robbery, and murder or else he's racist? I have an idea, why don't we put blacks on an island somewhere and get rid of whitey's law enforcement and other bullshit like that? Then the negroes can murder each other all they want and there will be no racism. Oh wait, I think that's kind of like what they're doing in some parts of Africa. See how well that worked out?


----------



## bgrouse

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how some people will try so hard to justify racism, but deny being racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I am racist
> 
> I already know.
> 
> But two things make it different: First, it goes in the opposite direction – I favour blacks, not whites. Second, I am honest about being racist.
> 
> I do not make fun of how whites talk or dress or look.
> I do not make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I do not hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I do not excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I do not make racist jokes about them.
> I do not call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I do not call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> I do not claim that white people are less intelligent
> *Whenever I say bad things about whites it's pretty much always to do with there racism*
> 
> Now matter what I think of whites.
> 
> You still get the job white man.
> You still get the loan white man.
> You still live in a place where there are very few blacks
> 
> Racism on the part of black folks, _even the most vicious_, is pretty impotent.
> 
> Even a blk man who hates white people (And I've always said most black and people of colour show whites too much love) and thinks whites should be killed.
> 
> And yet what kind of power does he have? None. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism.
> 
> Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could it be that being denied a job could be based on qualifications? I don't know of anyone denied health care due to their race. Same as education. Physical freedom? Do explain.
Click to expand...

It's racist because they don't treat a violent, murdering black the same as an innocent, hard-working white. Unless both go to prison or both stay free, it's racist!

They also don't hire violent, drunk black drug addicts to work as doctors and executives as often as smart, hard-working, sober whites so this causes a totally racist and unequal underrepresentation of blacks in high-paying positions.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a  konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.
Click to expand...


Now THAT is total bullshit, JQ!  If there is a "konservative" Governor in a normally liberal State it's usually because the citizens understand that they have some serious fiscal issues because of Democratic spending and they've voted in that conservative to FIX the problem!  I'm from Massachusetts which is arguably one of the most liberal States in the United States and we have a long history of electing Republicans to fix budget problems.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle>>This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.<<
> Just what is your notion of Blacks mistreating each other on a scale broad enough to "hold them back?" Surely you aren't making a nexus between a relatively few homicides a year and some preconceived notion that progress in the larger Black population is unduly stymied as a result. It is clear that public embellishments of blacks by white curmudgeons as violent criminals and thugs has more to do with with your premise than anything else. Most blacks are not thugs and criminals but whenever one is killed by a white person, cop or otherwise, he automatically becomes a thug.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle>>It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers<< But the African slavers weren't responsible for the brutal dehumanization and mental damage
> forced upon Black slaves that persists
> even today. White people are...and you don't want to step up and acknowledge that.
> 
> Oldstyle>>It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people<<<
> A few thousand homey- cides a year
> just doesn't make too much of an impact on the other 40 million Blacks;.
> Most of whom rarely encounter violence except at the hands of cops.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle>>>I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities. I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!<<
> IF you harbor such disdain for black leadership you must have some basis
> for your premise. What city was ruined by some specific action of Black leadership? I challenge you to deny that the economic downfall of any metropolitan area is due to the departure of an industry and a loss of the tax base. When that happens white flight occurs and so do the jobs. Black political aspirations usually occur in the wake of the white exodus because blacks are then suddenly the majority. But they aren't the cause of urban decay. They just6have far fewer resources left to deal with it... And a republican governor is not going to be of much help.



So let me see if I understand your "logic" here, JQ!  The black slave traders that raided African villages and enslaved thousands of innocent black men and women aren't responsible for what happened to those people once they were sold into slavery?  That's what you're going with to excuse the role of blacks in the slave trade?

As for your notion that blacks have more to fear from the police than from other blacks?  The number of blacks that are shot by cops is a tiny fraction of the number of blacks that are gunned down by other blacks!


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know how fair and blameless you right wing konservatives are. Your history is replete with honesty, fairness, and caring for others. Too bad you had to kill or enslave millions to make way for the angels among you to project a more benevolent side to your violence.
Click to expand...


Oh, please...spare me the drama queen rants, JQ!  My family history includes an ancestor that lost an arm leading black troops in the Civil War.  My "history" is actually filled with people who believed strongly that slavery was a bad thing and that blacks should have equal rights.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a  konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is total bullshit, JQ!  If there is a "konservative" Governor in a normally liberal State it's usually because the citizens understand that they have some serious fiscal issues because of Democratic spending and they've voted in that conservative to FIX the problem!  I'm from Massachusetts which is arguably one of the most liberal States in the United States and we have a long history of electing Republicans to fix budget problems.
Click to expand...

You may judge the Republicans in your state as an example of what all Republicans do but that's not the case. Nationally, Republican administrations have spent more than Democrats. Defense spending and tax breaks for the rich take a toll. The people then elect Democrats to come in and fix that economic crisis.  Just saying. You do remember the mess the repub-lie-cons
Left for Obama to fix...dontcha? But to add insult to injury, they refused to help him fix it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> So let me see if I understand your "logic" here, JQ! The black slave traders that raided African villages and enslaved thousands of innocent black men and women aren't responsible for what happened to those people once they were sold into slavery?


Who told you that? You seem obsessed with the erroneous notion that  Africans selling Africans into slavery was so widespread and pervasive that their guilt equals that of 
White slavers. There is another side to that story and Louis Gates isn't a part of that discovery.  African slavers, if that is what they were,could not possibly be jointly responsible for all of the millions of slaves that were stolen from Africa.
The numbers just don't add up. Some of that did go on but not on the scale you seem to think it did. Here is one good
 Rebuttal:

Next time someone says, "But Africans sold themselves into slavery!", send this article to them


"The statement that “Africans enslaved their own people” separates out African people from other colonial subjects, all of whom have had their share of betrayal among their ranks. It is a statement of imperialism’s historic need to mobilize public opinion against African people.

Like the general white attitude toward the government-imposed drugs and dependent drug economy in today’s African communities, this statement lets the parasitic colonial economic system off the hook. It is an anti-black expression of unity with the oppression of African people, saying, “They did it to themselves.” Meanwhile all white people everywhere still benefit from the parasitic economic system which has as its foundation the enslavement and continued exploitation of African people."



Oldstyle said:


> As for your notion that blacks have more to fear from the police than from other blacks? The number of blacks that are shot by cops is a tiny fraction of the number of blacks that are gunned down by other blacks!



 There are relatively few black on black homicides when you consider the fact that there are more than 40 million Blacks in the USA and only several thousand murders in that community per year at most. And most of those occur in urban settings, I am told. Most blacks do not live in large metro areas, contrary to popular belief...millions live in small towns and rural areas. In those places...the cops are indeed frequently their worst enemies. The DOJ report on Ferguson exposed that perfectly.
Murder by cop is just the tip of the iceberg...cops are also instrumental in seizing assets without due process, profiling and making stops on black citizens to drain wealth fom that community through fines and fees.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know how fair and blameless you right wing konservatives are. Your history is replete with honesty, fairness, and caring for others. Too bad you had to kill or enslave millions to make way for the angels among you to project a more benevolent side to your violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, please...spare me the drama queen rants, JQ!  My family history includes an ancestor that lost an arm leading black troops in the Civil War.  My "history" is actually filled with people who believed strongly that slavery was a bad thing and that blacks should have equal rights.
Click to expand...

Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? The conservatives were on the other side of the battlefield during the Civil War.
 And if you believe that blacks should have equal rights, you are an oddball among Republicans. GOP leadership is doing it's best to keep blacks from voting at all. That certainly doesn't speak to your belief in equal rights for Blacks  if you align yourself with such scoundrels.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....




It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> ...
> And if you believe that blacks should have equal rights, you are an oddball among Republicans. .....






More lies from the left, as usual.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we know how fair and blameless you right wing konservatives are. Your history is replete with honesty, fairness, and caring for others. Too bad you had to kill or enslave millions to make way for the angels among you to project a more benevolent side to your violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, please...spare me the drama queen rants, JQ!  My family history includes an ancestor that lost an arm leading black troops in the Civil War.  My "history" is actually filled with people who believed strongly that slavery was a bad thing and that blacks should have equal rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? The conservatives were on the other side of the battlefield during the Civil War.
> And if you believe that blacks should have equal rights, you are an oddball among Republicans. GOP leadership is doing it's best to keep blacks from voting at all. That certainly doesn't speak to your belief in equal rights for Blacks  if you align yourself with such scoundrels.
Click to expand...


I'm saying my ancestor was an abolitionist not a liberal!  I'm amused that you naively think that the Democratic Party has somehow "been there" for blacks over the past forty years, JQ!  The truth is that Democrats have used the black vote to stay in power and have given little to nothing BACK to the black community in return!  You want to whine about the enslavement of blacks?  I've got news for you...LBJ put blacks on a "welfare plantation" way back in the 60's and they've been there ever since!  That wasn't a Republican strategy...that was a Democrat making the statement: "These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference... I'll have them ******* voting Democratic for the next two hundred years"."  You want to REALLY know why the black community is in the state they are in?  It has very little to do with conservatives...it's because liberals like you have screwed them over for decades!


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let me see if I understand your "logic" here, JQ! The black slave traders that raided African villages and enslaved thousands of innocent black men and women aren't responsible for what happened to those people once they were sold into slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that? You seem obsessed with the erroneous notion that  Africans selling Africans into slavery was so widespread and pervasive that their guilt equals that of
> White slavers. There is another side to that story and Louis Gates isn't a part of that discovery.  African slavers, if that is what they were,could not possibly be jointly responsible for all of the millions of slaves that were stolen from Africa.
> The numbers just don't add up. Some of that did go on but not on the scale you seem to think it did. Here is one good
> Rebuttal:
> 
> Next time someone says, "But Africans sold themselves into slavery!", send this article to them
> 
> 
> "The statement that “Africans enslaved their own people” separates out African people from other colonial subjects, all of whom have had their share of betrayal among their ranks. It is a statement of imperialism’s historic need to mobilize public opinion against African people.
> 
> Like the general white attitude toward the government-imposed drugs and dependent drug economy in today’s African communities, this statement lets the parasitic colonial economic system off the hook. It is an anti-black expression of unity with the oppression of African people, saying, “They did it to themselves.” Meanwhile all white people everywhere still benefit from the parasitic economic system which has as its foundation the enslavement and continued exploitation of African people."
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your notion that blacks have more to fear from the police than from other blacks? The number of blacks that are shot by cops is a tiny fraction of the number of blacks that are gunned down by other blacks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are relatively few black on black homicides when you consider the fact that there are more than 40 million Blacks in the USA and only several thousand murders in that community per year at most. And most of those occur in urban settings, I am told. Most blacks do not live in large metro areas, contrary to popular belief...millions live in small towns and rural areas. In those places...the cops are indeed frequently their worst enemies. The DOJ report on Ferguson exposed that perfectly.
> Murder by cop is just the tip of the iceberg...cops are also instrumental in seizing assets without due process, profiling and making stops on black citizens to drain wealth fom that community through fines and fees.
Click to expand...


Relatively few black on black homicides?  Really, JQ?  In 2005 alone there were nearly 8,000 black on black homicides...a number that is quite likely far lower than the actual number of blacks killed by blacks because it doesn't include unsolved homicides of blacks.  Since statistically approximately 93% of black homicides were black on black homicides it's rather obvious that unsolved murders of blacks have a VERY high probability of having been done by a black person!

Conversely...FBI statistics show that Police kill an average of less than a hundred black men each year!  So tell me again why blacks should fear the Police more than other blacks?  Quite frankly...YOU'RE FULL OF CRAP!


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no black people in the justice system?  Really, Paul!  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but blacks control political power in many of our major cities.  I also hate to point out how badly they tend to handle that political power!
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a  konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is total bullshit, JQ!  If there is a "konservative" Governor in a normally liberal State it's usually because the citizens understand that they have some serious fiscal issues because of Democratic spending and they've voted in that conservative to FIX the problem!  I'm from Massachusetts which is arguably one of the most liberal States in the United States and we have a long history of electing Republicans to fix budget problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may judge the Republicans in your state as an example of what all Republicans do but that's not the case. Nationally, Republican administrations have spent more than Democrats. Defense spending and tax breaks for the rich take a toll. The people then elect Democrats to come in and fix that economic crisis.  Just saying. You do remember the mess the repub-lie-cons
> Left for Obama to fix...dontcha? But to add insult to injury, they refused to help him fix it.
Click to expand...


States have elected Democrats to fix budget problems?  Really...  So what States would those be, JQ?  It sure hasn't been Massachusetts!  Republicans like Mitt Romney, Jane Swift, Paul Celluci, William Weld and even going all the way back to Francis Sargent and John Volpe...liberal Massachusetts voters have time and time again turned to the GOP to get the States spending somewhat under control!  They sent liberals to Washington to spend Federal money because we can just print as much of that as we want but they elected Republicans to balance the budget in the Bay State!


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.
Click to expand...


If JQ actually knew his US history he'd know that the Republican Party formed in the North around the Civil War and was mainly ex Democrats who opposed slavery.  My ancestor was one of those!


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> The truth is that Democrats have used the black vote to stay in power and have given little to nothing BACK to the black community in return!



 Apparently it takes more than the Black vote to stay in power. However, unlike you, i give Blacks credit for recognizing the  present republican party for what it is: a bastion of racial hatred and demogoguery. 
The GOP has given political sanctuary to every white supremacist group in America.   I can't blame Blacks for shifting to the Democrats individually or enmasse since there are really only two damn choices. The same kind of conservative racists that claimed the democratic party prior to the '60s are now ensconced in the GOP.  Stop insulting the intelligence of blacks who chose the lesser of two evils.



Oldstyle said:


> You want to whine about the enslavement of blacks? I've got news for you...LBJ put blacks on a "welfare plantation" way back in the 60's and they've been there ever since!


It doesn't matter whose plantation they are on. Without autonomy blacks are subject to the whims of a generally racist nation. Indeed the new democrats have offered them hope with affirmative action and a series of civil rights bills. They were also the first to get behind and elect the first black president...twice. The value of that escapes you..but the election of Obama has done wonders for impressionable young black minds...We will reap the rewards in the near future from some kids whose lives were set on a positive course because of Obama.


Oldstyle said:


> That wasn't a Republican strategy...that was a Democrat making the statement: "These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before,


I've heard that BS story countless times but only one person supposefly heard him say it. Fact checker dismisses it as questionable. I do too.



Oldstyle said:


> I'll have them ******* voting Democratic for the next two hundred years"."


There is very scant evidence that LBJ actually said that.



Oldstyle said:


> You want to REALLY know why the black community is in the state they are in? It has very little to do with conservatives...it's because liberals like you have screwed them over for decades.


  Blacks are in all 50 states  But to deflect your insinuation that the black community is in economic distress or impoverished...you are sadly mistaken like so many of your cohorts. 75% of Blacks live above the poverty level. . About 23 million Whites live below it. You don't know what you are talking about.
Btw: Abolitionists were liberals. The Southern Democrats were the conservatives back then.
Me?. I'm apolitical ...neither liberal or conservative on all issues.


Oldstyle said:


> I'm amused that you naively think that the Democratic Party has somehow "been there" for blacks over the past forty years, JQ!


I never said that. But since you brought it up, Blacks have made some gains in terms of civil rights when Democrats were in power. When Johnson signed the civil rights bill into law that action was perceived as liberalism by southern democrat conservatives. As blacks moved into the now more tolerant  Democratic Party the racist conservatives moved into the GOP.!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...


And answer me this

Who put them in power ?

I'll give you a clue it wasn't black people.

No group that is in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power.

Power isn’t given, it must be taken. So knowing that we also know all those silly titles (a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges and black president) were given a powerful position by the most powerful white people in the U.S actually means they have NO POWER AT ALL

The lack of respect Obama received from people with less powerful positions, like the white male federal judge who said publicly that President Obama’s mother had sex with a dog and that’s how he was born and the white female Jan Brewer, Arizona governor, who wagged her finger in his face in full view of TV cameras.






YET when Vice-Prez Cheney (a white male) shot a man in the face in a hunting accident, the man (with less power) apologized to Cheney for “_causing his family so much trouble_”

That’s what REAL power looks like.

We KNOW that President Obama didn’t come from us and wasn’t raised by us, which means the first thing we should have asked is who sent him to represent us?

Martin Luther King and Malcolm X came from the streets, from the BLACK grassroots and were selected BY black people (and who were ultimately punished murdered) NOT rewarded with cushy book deals, Harvard degrees and high political offices.

Two thoughts that should be axioms in the minds of all black people:

#1 — No one rewards their enemies

#2 — Any oppressed people that allow their oppressors to choose their leaders will remain oppressed

We also KNOW that no black person in the U.S. is giving orders to the most powerful whites. I know this is true where I work and live so why would the WHITE HOUSE be an exception??

“First black” symbols hide the reality of the so-called civil rights clock turning backwards in the form of

sky-high black unemployment

“gentrification” (racial dislocation) to move blacks out of prime inner-city areas

more black schools closing

more black people incarcerated

increasing racism in the workplace, and in the media


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Cops that kill black people with cause walk...cops that kill black people otherwise get crucified.  Your problem is that you try and make the Michael Browns and Trayvon Martin's of the world into "victims" when reality is...they were thugs who were violently assaulting others.


How about Justine Diamond ?






This white Australian woman got killed by a black cop last month.






All of a sudden it was






All I say is RIP. Bless her unsuspecting Aussie heart.

Where was the #bluelivesmatter brigade ?

Let Milo and ’em March 4 her. I have no black tears 2 shed 4 Becky because I ave 2 conserve them 4 the blacks that ave been n will b killed by white pigs.

Let this b a lesson. U just can’t sneak up on certain Negros in a dark alley at midnight with loud noises and fireworks goin off in the background. Especially ones who come from war torn areas.

As we know the police officer is a blk man n Muslim? Yeah he’s f*cked. They’re already setting the cop up 2 get deep fried. Beta believe those Somali applications r goin straight 2 the bottom of the pile.

They released his name, pic, life story and blood type with quickness.

But it’ll take cops killin more whites 4 true legislative changes 2 occur.

The War on Drugs ?

It was okay 2 giv long sentences to blk people. But now whites r ODing at astronomical proportions, they want 2 change legislation.

But I can’t recall a time where white ppl protested against the police, even if the victim was 1 of their own.

N I’d bet anything when they got the call, they assumed sum blk guy had broken in. It’s dark. They c sum1 fumbling around the garage assuming it’s a blk guy n shoot 1st b4 assessing anything.


----------



## Paul Essien

bgrouse said:


> You should move to a negro-run country if white people in this white country make your blood boil.


There is no place you can go and escape white supremacy. Every country on this planet is subject to white supremacy

And if I'm wrong. Name me one. Just one. Not two. Is this where you say "China" ?


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If JQ actually knew his US history he'd know that the Republican Party formed in the North around the Civil War and was mainly ex Democrats who opposed slavery.  My ancestor was one of those!
Click to expand...

 Don't take this personally but your anecdote has little relevance to the op. If Indeed you had such an ancestor, he could  have fought on the Union side for many different reasons.

 As for your allusion to my knowledge of History,  I assure you that it's  just as good as or better than yours.
If you don't know that the Democratic and Republican parties are much different today than they were back then,  I can rest assured that my history knowledge is  greater than yours


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Relatively few black on black homicides? Really, JQ? In 2005 alone there were nearly 8,000 black on black homicides...a number that is quite likely far lower than the actual number of blacks killed by blacks because it doesn't include unsolved homicides of blacks.


Glad you insisted I repeat myself.  The last post I posted on this subject stands on its own merits. Go read it again if you did not understand it the first time.
And use a more recent FBI UCR... While  The 8000 figure is measley even though you added the unknowns  to get that total.. But table three is more accurate with a perp total of around 5000 on the 2013 report. I suspect it was the similar in 2005. Unknowns could have been victims of murder by any race...including cops.
BTW statistics on people murdered by cops aren't included in the FBI data..and many police agencies don't bother to report anything to the FBI. Wait! 



Oldstyle said:


> Conversely...FBI statistics show that Police kill an average of less than a hundred black men each year! So tell me again why blacks should fear the Police more than other blacks?


Because  rabid racist murdering cops are killing UNARMED blacks at a much higher rate than they kill unarmed White people. The key word is UNARMED.  Black on black homicide is generally assumed to be gang related where armed gangsters kill each other... Good riddance. But when  officers of the law
 kill unarmed blacks with impunity on camera and walk...something is wrong with the system.... And even when charged and brought before a jury of  his/her peers, it takes only one racist sympathizer to disrupt justice and produce a hung jury.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you have black people in the justice system ?
> 
> What is that meant to mean ?
> 
> They wouldn't have got to that position if they were going to challenge white supremacy. And if they're in that position they better maintain white supremacy or they will be taken care of. That's why cops who kill black people always walk. That's y blacks get the longest sentences. It's all about maintaining white supremacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a  konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is total bullshit, JQ!  If there is a "konservative" Governor in a normally liberal State it's usually because the citizens understand that they have some serious fiscal issues because of Democratic spending and they've voted in that conservative to FIX the problem!  I'm from Massachusetts which is arguably one of the most liberal States in the United States and we have a long history of electing Republicans to fix budget problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may judge the Republicans in your state as an example of what all Republicans do but that's not the case. Nationally, Republican administrations have spent more than Democrats. Defense spending and tax breaks for the rich take a toll. The people then elect Democrats to come in and fix that economic crisis.  Just saying. You do remember the mess the repub-lie-cons
> Left for Obama to fix...dontcha? But to add insult to injury, they refused to help him fix it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> States have elected Democrats to fix budget problems?  Really...  So what States would those be, JQ?  It sure hasn't been Massachusetts!  Republicans like Mitt Romney, Jane Swift, Paul Celluci, William Weld and even going all the way back to Francis Sargent and John Volpe...liberal Massachusetts voters have time and time again turned to the GOP to get the States spending somewhat under control!  They sent liberals to Washington to spend Federal money because we can just print as much of that as we want but they elected Republicans to balance the budget in the Bay State!
Click to expand...

Now you're dragging your feet and trying to divert. Does the word "national" mean anything to you? I was speaking about the far more important national economic diasters left in the wake of republican administrations for incoming democrats to clean up time and time again.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> Relatively few black on black homicides?  Really, JQ?  In 2005 alone there were nearly 8,000 black on black homicides...a number that is quite likely far lower than the actual number of blacks killed by blacks because it doesn't include unsolved homicides of blacks.  Since statistically approximately 93% of black homicides were black on black homicides it's rather obvious that unsolved murders of blacks have a VERY high probability of having been done by a black person!
> 
> Conversely...FBI statistics show that Police kill an average of less than a hundred black men each year!  So tell me again why blacks should fear the Police more than other blacks?  Quite frankly...YOU'RE FULL OF CRAP!


Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police ?

Yes. You're correct. Happy now ?

But guess what ?

*That would have been true 100 years ago.*

That would have been true under apartheid in South Africa. That would have been true under Jim Crow segregation in the USA.

But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ? Would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse the kilings of black people by Police 100 years ago ?

No. So why is it now ?

The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.

It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "_Well some of you are late too_"

With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.

The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. The same way the white on white killings will be higher than black on white. 

Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.

When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well,more white people kill white people, than muslims"" But that would have been just as true.


----------



## GreenBean

JQPublic1 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-White bias most certainly is rare ... But PRO-Black bias is not.  When you give preferential treatment to one group over another, than the group that wasn't given preferential treatment has been discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't count women descended from Europeans as  white? Geeee! Now i undetstand... If you take can make  the largest group of affirmative action beneficiaries( white women) invisible , then you can  demonize  everybody else, especially blacks,  who took advantage of affirmative action.
> Frankly,  I'd rather not deal with people like you who know something I've said to be true but ignore it and create your own alternative reality. How can anyone expect to have a meaningful debate or fruitful conversation with a person like you?
Click to expand...


JQ - If I wanted to hear from an a*hole I'd fart.... 

Re: "something I've said to be true but ignore it and create your own alternative reality. "  

OH I  SEE you SAID IT TO BE TRUE - SO THAT MAKES IT SO ???     Unfortunately  your claim is *FALSE * it  is a bogus myth perpetrated by advocates of racial preferences.

"The logic goes that the standards of living, wages, and number of white women in positions of power has grown significantly since the advent of affirmative action in 1960’s, and therefore white women are the greatest beneficiaries of affirmative action."   Almost Black - The True Story Of An Indian American Who Got Into Medical School Pretending To Be An African American

*Libtarded Logic  *- There are multiple socio economic factors that have contributed to the elevation of white women in the workforce and affirmative action is only one small cog on a bigger wheel.


----------



## GreenBean

Markle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides anyone who answer a question with a question, is pretty much doing an internet tap-out and you can't answer because you know real evidence of anti-white bias in education is extraordinarily rare.
> .
> Come back to when you can answer my question. You make the claim. You prove the claim. The fact that you can't makes your argument weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, but you're going to make a fuss.  The white score is set to 100 for easier comparison.
> 
> *IQs of Races in the United States*
> April 15, 2016 Ryan Faulk
> 
> [....]
> 
> Which is what we see here.
> 
> The B-W Gap over time
> 
> The SAT, NAEP and IQ studies all show a similar pattern: a narrowing of black-white IQ scores from 1973 to 1986, and then flatlining from that point. In fact there is IQ data that goes back to 1917 where the US Army issued a nation-wide standardized test, and found a black IQ of 83 to the white 100.
> 
> The NAEP only deviates from the SAT and IQ studies in its “final resting place” for black IQ, which is roughly 89, whereas the IQ studies and SAT put it at 85.
> 
> The IQs of racial groups in the United States based on all of the data presented here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQs of Races in the United States
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenBean

Markle said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion for what its worth - however the powers that be would beg to differ particularly when it comes to Jews. Jews are generally born Jews and there are genetic markers that distinguish a Jewish lineage from that of a Gentile. Then of course there are sephardic Jews who are black but still have these genetic markers. CAN'T JUDGE EVERYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE ... right litte fella ? THE POINT BEING THAT JEWISH IS NOT JUST A RELIGION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a religion, period.  NOT a race.  If it was a race, how would one convert to being a Jew?  Your nonsense would mean that I, with all four grandparents having immigrated to the U.S. from Norway and Denmark could convert to being an Asian, black or Native American.
Click to expand...

Judaism is unique among world religions in that it does not seek converts - although some people do convert to the religious aspect they represent a statistically irrelevant percentage.   

*Words will also have different meanings when applied in different contexts -* the word RUN for instance has over 300 meanings dep. upon the context in which it is used.  

According to dictionary.com the word Jewish has only 5 meanings ..and only three of them are nouns. 

noun
1.
one of a scattered group of people that traces itsdescent from the Biblical Hebrews or from postexilicadherents of Judaism; Israelite.
2.
a person whose religion is Judaism.
3.
a subject of the ancient kingdom of Judah.
adjective
4.
Offensive. of Jews; Jewish.
verb (used with object)
5.
(lowercase) Offensive. to bargain sharply with; beatdown in price (often followed by down).

the definition of Jew


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If JQ actually knew his US history he'd know that the Republican Party formed in the North around the Civil War and was mainly ex Democrats who opposed slavery.  My ancestor was one of those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take this personally but your anecdote has little relevance to the op. If Indeed you had such an ancestor, he could  have fought on the Union side for many different reasons.
> 
> As for your allusion to my knowledge of History,  I assure you that it's  just as good as or better than yours.
> If you don't know that the Democratic and Republican parties are much different today than they were back then,  I can rest assured that my history knowledge is  greater than yours
Click to expand...


I graduated with a degree in history from the University of Massachusetts.  Where is your history degree from?

As for my ancestor?  He was an outspoken abolitionist.  He was a white officer leading black troops in a conflict in which white officers leading blacks were told that they would be hung by the Confederacy if captured yet he led those men into battle in the South.  I related that "little anecdote" because you assumed things about my ancestors that were based on nothing more than your own beliefs of what a conservative has to be.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relatively few black on black homicides? Really, JQ? In 2005 alone there were nearly 8,000 black on black homicides...a number that is quite likely far lower than the actual number of blacks killed by blacks because it doesn't include unsolved homicides of blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you insisted I repeat myself.  The last post I posted on this subject stands on its own merits. Go read it again if you did not understand it the first time.
> And use a more recent FBI UCR... While  The 8000 figure is measley even though you added the unknowns  to get that total.. But table three is more accurate with a perp total of around 5000 on the 2013 report. I suspect it was the similar in 2005. Unknowns could have been victims of murder by any race...including cops.
> BTW statistics on people murdered by cops aren't included in the FBI data..and many police agencies don't bother to report anything to the FBI. Wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely...FBI statistics show that Police kill an average of less than a hundred black men each year! So tell me again why blacks should fear the Police more than other blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because  rabid racist murdering cops are killing UNARMED blacks at a much higher rate than they kill unarmed White people. The key word is UNARMED.  Black on black homicide is generally assumed to be gang related where armed gangsters kill each other... Good riddance. But when  officers of the law
> kill unarmed blacks with impunity on camera and walk...something is wrong with the system.... And even when charged and brought before a jury of  his/her peers, it takes only one racist sympathizer to disrupt justice and produce a hung jury.
Click to expand...


Now your argument has gone from the absurd to outright farce!  How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year?  That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks!  How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?  The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!  Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.  That isn't "racism"!  It's simple common sense.  Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police.  Does that make them "rabid"?  No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with high levels of black on black crime.


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you've had a black President...a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges...you think blacks aren't represented in the justice system?  Amusing concept...really...
> 
> 
> 
> And answer me this
> 
> Who put them in power ?
> 
> I'll give you a clue it wasn't black people.
> 
> No group that is in power is stupid enough to educate, nominate, and finance someone who wants to destroy or diminish their power.
> 
> Power isn’t given, it must be taken. So knowing that we also know all those silly titles (a black Attorney General...black Mayors...black Police Chiefs...and black judges and black president) were given a powerful position by the most powerful white people in the U.S actually means they have NO POWER AT ALL
> 
> The lack of respect Obama received from people with less powerful positions, like the white male federal judge who said publicly that President Obama’s mother had sex with a dog and that’s how he was born and the white female Jan Brewer, Arizona governor, who wagged her finger in his face in full view of TV cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YET when Vice-Prez Cheney (a white male) shot a man in the face in a hunting accident, the man (with less power) apologized to Cheney for “_causing his family so much trouble_”
> 
> That’s what REAL power looks like.
> 
> We KNOW that President Obama didn’t come from us and wasn’t raised by us, which means the first thing we should have asked is who sent him to represent us?
> 
> Martin Luther King and Malcolm X came from the streets, from the BLACK grassroots and were selected BY black people (and who were ultimately punished murdered) NOT rewarded with cushy book deals, Harvard degrees and high political offices.
> 
> Two thoughts that should be axioms in the minds of all black people:
> 
> #1 — No one rewards their enemies
> 
> #2 — Any oppressed people that allow their oppressors to choose their leaders will remain oppressed
> 
> We also KNOW that no black person in the U.S. is giving orders to the most powerful whites. I know this is true where I work and live so why would the WHITE HOUSE be an exception??
> 
> “First black” symbols hide the reality of the so-called civil rights clock turning backwards in the form of
> 
> sky-high black unemployment
> 
> “gentrification” (racial dislocation) to move blacks out of prime inner-city areas
> 
> more black schools closing
> 
> more black people incarcerated
> 
> increasing racism in the workplace, and in the media
Click to expand...


So now you're claiming that President of the United States and Attorney General of the United States are nothing more than "silly titles" and those positions held no real power?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Paul...but you're an idiot!


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year?  That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks!  How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?  The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!  Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.  That isn't "racism"!  It's simple common sense.  Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police.  Does that make them "rabid"?  No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with high levels of black on black crime.


Let's take Chicago. Because when white supremacists try to prove how violent and savage black people are. They always start with Chicago. The Chicago city and government are practicing genocide on black people The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.

Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?

Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”

All several hundred witnesses to these shootings r not keeping silent out of a silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. U saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?

Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.

*There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often without some dirty cops being involved*.

City taxes pay for camera’s on every block but when a shooting takes place, no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.

But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.

But anybody else ?

It's always






Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the f**k can they afford these guns?

The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.

Where do they get the bullets from?

All the shit going on in Chicago is done to drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing.

Finally it's good to remember that it was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.

People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.

Funny that eh ?

These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.


----------



## Paul Essien

Oldstyle said:


> So now you're claiming that President of the United States and Attorney General of the United States are nothing more than "silly titles" and those positions held no real power?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Paul...but you're an idiot!


Obama had no power. To get his attention Black people had to protest and riot in the streets. He remained silent about race. He never disagreed with white liberal opinion.

He done nothing about the War on Drugs
He done nothing about the mass incarceration of black men
He done nothing about the racial profiling of black men
He done nothing about the police brutality on black men
He done nothing about poverty in black areas
He done nothing about unsafe neighbourhoods in black areas
He done nothing about high black unemployment
He done nothing about the high rates of infant mortality for black people
He done nothing about the segregation in housing and education for black people
He done nothing about the environmental racism black ppl face,
He done nothing about the growing wealth gap
He done nothing about about gun control until _white_ children were gunned down.
In his first 100 days Trumps is signed bills like it's nothing. Why ? Because he is allowed to because he speaks the language of the white supremacists






Even George W. Bush had more blacks in his cabinet. He had four, Obama has only one.

Yeah Obama was limited by Congress, but he did not let that stop him from taking a stand on gay rights, becoming the first president to support same-sex marriage, the first to allow gays to serve openly in the military.

All that blacks get are public scoldings about bad parenting. like Obamacare. In his hometown of Chicago where more than 500 deaths due to gun violence, did he acknowledge that ? But when the Sandy Hook elementary incident took place we saw him weeping.

There is not going to be a Black activist President who sets his own agenda to correct Black racial grievances. The whites created the illusion of progress without giving up any real power or privilege. For black people to believe any black person — even a black president — can be ‘given” real power in a white supremacy system where whites control ALL the institutions of power — is pure escapism.

He was NOT selected to help black people because we are NOT HIS BOSSES because we did not finance him, nominate him or elect him because black votes do NOT decide a presidential election. The evidence of WHO his bosses are is evidenced by President Obama extending EVERY single piece of legislation passed during the Bush-era. I do not, however, blame him for what the puppeteers are doing in his name. Why? Because I know he is NOT in charge and is making NO decision.

What dealing with his white supremacist bosses did to him


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If JQ actually knew his US history he'd know that the Republican Party formed in the North around the Civil War and was mainly ex Democrats who opposed slavery.  My ancestor was one of those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take this personally but your anecdote has little relevance to the op. If Indeed you had such an ancestor, he could  have fought on the Union side for many different reasons.
> 
> As for your allusion to my knowledge of History,  I assure you that it's  just as good as or better than yours.
> If you don't know that the Democratic and Republican parties are much different today than they were back then,  I can rest assured that my history knowledge is  greater than yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated with a degree in history from the University of Massachusetts.  ....
Click to expand...



Amherst? Lowell? Boston?


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> Are you saying your ancestor was a liberal? .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he is saying his ancestor was not a democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If JQ actually knew his US history he'd know that the Republican Party formed in the North around the Civil War and was mainly ex Democrats who opposed slavery.  My ancestor was one of those!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't take this personally but your anecdote has little relevance to the op. If Indeed you had such an ancestor, he could  have fought on the Union side for many different reasons.
> 
> As for your allusion to my knowledge of History,  I assure you that it's  just as good as or better than yours.
> If you don't know that the Democratic and Republican parties are much different today than they were back then,  I can rest assured that my history knowledge is  greater than yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated with a degree in history from the University of Massachusetts.  Where is your history degree from?
> 
> As for my ancestor?  He was an outspoken abolitionist.  He was a white officer leading black troops in a conflict in which white officers leading blacks were told that they would be hung by the Confederacy if captured yet he led those men into battle in the South.  I related that "little anecdote" because you assumed things about my ancestors that were based on nothing more than your own beliefs of what a conservative has to be.
Click to expand...

On the internet you can have as many degrees as you like in any subject. No one can prove you don't any more than you can prove you do. I prefer to let words in my post speak for me in regards to  my knowledge of History rather than to boast about what degree I have.. Beyond that, I do have degrees in other disciplines so I  know how to research any subject and tap into the minds of experts who write history books.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year?  That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks!  How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?  The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!  Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.  That isn't "racism"!  It's simple common sense.  Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police.  Does that make them "rabid"?  No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with high levels of black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take Chicago. Because when white supremacists try to prove how violent and savage black people are. They always start with Chicago. The Chicago city and government are practicing genocide on black people The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?
> 
> Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”
> 
> All several hundred witnesses to these shootings r not keeping silent out of a silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. U saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> *There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often without some dirty cops being involved*.
> 
> City taxes pay for camera’s on every block but when a shooting takes place, no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> But anybody else ?
> 
> It's always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the f**k can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> All the shit going on in Chicago is done to drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Finally it's good to remember that it was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
Click to expand...


There is a whole forum for conspiracy theories. You should take this material where it belongs.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming that President of the United States and Attorney General of the United States are nothing more than "silly titles" and those positions held no real power?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Paul...but you're an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> Obama had no power. .....
Click to expand...



The President of the United States?


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year?  That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks!  How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?  The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!  Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.  That isn't "racism"!  It's simple common sense.  Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police.  Does that make them "rabid"?  No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with high levels of black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take Chicago. Because when white supremacists try to prove how violent and savage black people are. They always start with Chicago. The Chicago city and government are practicing genocide on black people The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?
> 
> Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”
> 
> All several hundred witnesses to these shootings r not keeping silent out of a silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. U saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> *There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often without some dirty cops being involved*.
> 
> City taxes pay for camera’s on every block but when a shooting takes place, no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> But anybody else ?
> 
> It's always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the f**k can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> All the shit going on in Chicago is done to drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Finally it's good to remember that it was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
Click to expand...

RE: "The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago." 

 I liked some of your previous posts you are obviously a man who knows what he is talking about and does his due diligence before sticking his foot in his mouth.  BUT you really dropped the ball on this one - did you even think about what you were saying in this sentence ?


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> He done nothing about the mass incarceration of black men
> 
> He done nothing about the racial profiling of black men
> 
> He done nothing about the police brutality on black men
> 
> He done nothing about poverty in black areas
> 
> He done nothing about unsafe neighbourhoods in black areas
> 
> He done nothing about high black unemployment
> 
> He done nothing about the high rates of infant mortality for black people
> 
> He done nothing about the segregation in housing and education for black people
> 
> He done nothing about the environmental racism black ppl face,
> 
> He done nothing about the growing wealth gap
> 
> He done nothing about about gun control until _white_ children were gunned down.


I disagree with your "He done nothing" comments - He done a whole hell of a lot - all of it designed to pit us against one another. He did more to enhance racial divisions than any President in American History.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Now your argument has gone from the absurd to outright farce! How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year? That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks! How


Sounds like you're getting really desperate. Obviously you don't know how many unarmed black men are
 killed by police each year or you would have posted it. But if we are to judge by televised accounts of cops shooting unarmed black men there seems to be
Virtually no accountability and we are left with shabby excuses and a lot of buddy ass covering. But the known black on black homicide perps are caught, tried and either convicted or exonerated. The statistics you cite are of arrests for murder...but that does not
show how many suspects were actually convicted. That's a flaw in the reporting system that seems to have been intentionally left there for effect. The stats are really useless in assessing the number of blacks who actually killed someone because all those numbers represent are arrests...before trial...or other evidence clearing the suspect.
Now don't you feel silly? You have been given knowledge that will amaze your friends.



Oldstyle said:


> How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?



Good question...I thought you knew.
While you are searching..find out how many killings of blacks by " others" go unsolved.



Oldstyle said:


> The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!


So now you are shifting the narrative to violent crime instead of homicide? If you want to go there you should take a gander at the white violent crime stats...
those are astronomical too. And it is common knowledge that police brutality is rampant also...



Oldstyle said:


> Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.



Not according to the televised assassinations by cops I've seen.



Oldstyle said:


> That isn't "racism"! It's simple common sense.


When I see video of armed white people actually pointing guns at cops
or other people  get taken alive, i wonder why unarmed blacks pose a bigger threat than armed white folks.
Common sense tells me that's something racial going on there.



Oldstyle said:


> Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police. Does



Who says? And if so...is that every year?



Oldstyle said:


> No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with


 i doubt it...cops spend most of their time protecting white neighborhoods unless they have a ticket quota to fulfill. Then black areas are targeted.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Now your argument has gone from the absurd to outright farce! How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year? That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks! How


Sounds like you're getting really desperate. Obviously you don't know how many unarmed black men are
 killed by police each year or you would have posted it. But if we are to judge by televised accounts of cops shooting unarmed black men there seems to be
Virtually no accountability and we are left with shabby excuses and a lot of buddy ass covering. But the known black on black homicide perps are caught, tried and either convicted or exonerated. The statistics you cite are of arrests for murder...but that does not
show how many suspects were actually convicted. That's a flaw in the reporting system that seems to have been intentionally left there for effect. The stats are really useless in assessing the number of blacks who actually killed someone because all those numbers represent are arrests...before trial...or other evidence clearing the suspect.
Now don't you feel silly? You have been given knowledge that will amaze your friends.



Oldstyle said:


> How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?



Good question...I thought you knew.
While you are searching..find out how many killings of blacks by " others" go unsolved.



Oldstyle said:


> The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!


So now you are shifting the narrative to violent crime instead of homicide? If you want to go there you should take a gander at the white violent crime stats...
those are astronomical too. And it is common knowledge that police brutality is rampant also...



Oldstyle said:


> Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.



Not according to the televised assassinations by cops I've seen.



Oldstyle said:


> That isn't "racism"! It's simple common sense.


When I see video of armed white people actually pointing guns at cops
or other people  get taken alive, i wonder why unarmed blacks pose a bigger threat than armed white folks.
Common sense tells me that's something racial going on there.



Oldstyle said:


> Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police. Does



Who says? And if so...is that every year?



Oldstyle said:


> No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with


 i doubt it...cops spend most of their time protecting white neighborhoods unless they have a ticket quota to fulfill. Then black areas are targeted.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dancing around it. You're just another block-headed racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Denying racism is the new racism and that's what you do too a tee....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When have I denied racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You doing it right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...

You won't have an intelligent conversation with people why?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
Click to expand...

The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.

Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.

And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference


----------



## Oldstyle

Paul Essien said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many "unarmed" black men are killed by Police each year?  That number becomes so tiny as to be laughable when compared to how many blacks kill other blacks!  How many gang related killings of blacks by other blacks aren't counted because the crime goes unsolved?  The facts are that blacks commit an overwhelming amount of violent crime in this country in relation to the size of the black population!  Police shoot higher numbers of blacks in relation to the population because they are confronting higher numbers of blacks committing violent crimes.  That isn't "racism"!  It's simple common sense.  Black police are three times more likely to use their weapon in a confrontation than white police.  Does that make them "rabid"?  No, it means that they are more likely policing in neighborhoods that are beset with high levels of black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's take Chicago. Because when white supremacists try to prove how violent and savage black people are. They always start with Chicago. The Chicago city and government are practicing genocide on black people The police are behind many of these shootings and blame it on gang violence.
> 
> Multiple people shot and killed and no one coming forward to say anything ?
> 
> Or are you so deeply soaked in a white supremacist way of thinking that you think “_well, ya know, that’s what those blacks are like_”
> 
> All several hundred witnesses to these shootings r not keeping silent out of a silly ass no snitch code. No snitch code goes out the window when little children are being killed. U saw how fast the black community came forward in the murder of Tyshawn Lee ?
> 
> Even a jailhouse informant, a convicted felon came forward and turned the killer in. Because there is no one standing for that.
> 
> *There is no way possible in the 3rd largest city in America. The most powerful nation on earth; that multiple killings can happen this often without some dirty cops being involved*.
> 
> City taxes pay for camera’s on every block but when a shooting takes place, no one is in custody, nor do they have leads.
> 
> But let one of their own get murdered ? They'll know the killer their in less 48 hrs.
> 
> But anybody else ?
> 
> It's always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of these kids can barely afford a burger from McDonald’s. How can the f**k can they afford these guns?
> 
> The guns they have can’t even be bought legally, not only that, there are no gun shops in Chicago.
> 
> Where do they get the bullets from?
> 
> All the shit going on in Chicago is done to drive down property values for eventual gentrification and ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Finally it's good to remember that it was white people who got this ball rolling in Chicago.
> 
> People like Al Capone, John Dillinger, Pretty Boy Floyd, Baby Face Nelson. Also events like the Valentine’s Day Massacre. What’s ironic is that people like the ones mentioned are applauded, romanticized as heroes and have films and documentaries made about them.
> 
> Funny that eh ?
> 
> These peoples planted the seeds of street crime.
Click to expand...


So now you're blaming black on black crime in Chicago on gentrification, ethnic cleansing and Al Capone?  You get more ridiculous with each passing post, Paul!

You're right about one thing though...there are no gun shops in Chicago!  It's a city that has some of the toughest gun control laws in the nation.  So why hasn't that stopped blacks from shooting blacks at an unprecedented level?  Oh, let me guess...for a clueless liberal like yourself...it must be that racist whites are giving guns to blacks so that they'll kill each other?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
Click to expand...


The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!

As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.  

You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?

I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
Click to expand...

I think AA is still a good practice for hiring managers to make sure they're not subconsciously discriminating against blacks, which we are.

Think about how the overwhelming number of hiring managers are white and a lot of jobs don't go to the best qualified. A lot of times it goes to who the hiring manager wants to work with. Who's more like them. Yes, it's a popularity contest. And blacks always lose.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
Click to expand...

Young white kids have very little job skills to offer too


----------



## bgrouse

Paul Essien said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should move to a negro-run country if white people in this white country make your blood boil.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no place you can go and escape white supremacy. Every country on this planet is subject to white supremacy
> 
> And if I'm wrong. Name me one. Just one. Not two. Is this where you say "China" ?
Click to expand...

I asked you about one already.



bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black countries should be the best countries in the world, then, with no Whitey in them to hold them back!
> 
> 
> 
> All black countries are held to ransom by the system of white supremacy.
> 
> I challenge you to name me one that isn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll bite: how does this white supremacist ruin the otherwise wonderful country of Ghana?
> Nana Akufo-Addo - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Post #279 in Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks

While you're at it, you can address this question (Blacks and whites don't know each other well ... at all. post#167) regarding your bullshit:


bgrouse said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate by what you mean when you say "not subject to white supremacy?".
> 
> 
> 
> It means the white supremacy control Africa. They controls the minerals, the oil. the land.
> 
> For example ? The mobile phone or laptop you anyone reading this is using needs a mineral called Congolese coltan or it will not work.
> 
> Who do you think controls the Coltan deposits in the Congo ? The white supremacist.
> 
> That chocolate bar you are eating probably came from cocoa beans picked by black hands as the Ivory Coast is the world biggest supplier of cocoa
> 
> Now when they talk global cocoa prices. Do you think black people are at the table ? The white supremacist control it all. They control the gold in south Africa. They control the blood diamonds in Sierra Leone.
> 
> The white supremacists are the ones who put corrupt leaders in powers in Africa. The white supremacists are the ones who poison the water supply causing droughts in Africa. The white supremacists are the ones who raise the debt if any Africa. The white supremacists are the ones who are into organ trafficking.
> 
> I could go on. But I think you get the jist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who controls the Coltan in the Congo? Who owns all of the land suitable for growing cocoa beans in the Ivory Coast? I clicked on the first link and didn't find any references to "white supremacists."
Click to expand...


Time to put up or shut up.


----------



## GreenBean

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
Click to expand...


Re:  "Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference" 

*WOW* - Pretty lame post there pal.   The last time they showed en masse for a Democrat they got royally F*ked 

By virtually every economic indicator, blacks were worse off under Obama than either Trump or Bush.  Under Obama they experienced record lows in small business loans, and saw their lowest home-ownership rates in 25 years. This is along with having record highs in unemployment, and experiencing large amounts of wealth loss under his administration. *Since Obama took office, the racial wealth gap grew over 30 percent.

African-Americans Didn't Do Well Under President Obama
*
I know you libtards seem to think Blacks and other minorities are too stupid to realize what was done to them by the DNC - but guess again pal - the jig is up


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young white kids have very little job skills to offer too
Click to expand...


Young white kids don't tend to live in the depressed urban areas that so many young black kids do, Sealy.  There are fewer jobs available to young blacks because there are fewer businesses in the neighborhoods they live in.  One of the biggest hurdles young blacks face is that they have little coaching as to what it takes to get hired for the jobs that do exist.  It IS in many ways a "popularity contest"!  Part of succeeding in such a contest is understanding what it is that the hiring manager is looking for.  Showing up looking for a job wearing totally inappropriate clothing can be the death knell of a job search yet I would see young people (both black and white) showing up wearing things that label them as unprofessional.  There is a proper time of day to apply for most jobs...something that needs to be taught to young people and isn't unfortunately.  Things like "Ebonics" were just one more road block that well meaning idiots put in the way of minority kids getting hired into the workforce.  Employers are looking for employees that can communicate well with customers or managers because communication is crucial to success in business...yet a bunch of of clueless "educators" decided that letting blacks speak essentially their own language would be a good thing.


----------



## bgrouse

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young white kids have very little job skills to offer too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young white kids don't tend to live in the depressed urban areas that so many young black kids do, Sealy.  There are fewer jobs available to young blacks because there are fewer businesses in the neighborhoods they live in.  One of the biggest hurdles young blacks face is that they have little coaching as to what it takes to get hired for the jobs that do exist.  It IS in many ways a "popularity contest"!  Part of succeeding in such a contest is understanding what it is that the hiring manager is looking for.  Showing up looking for a job wearing totally inappropriate clothing can be the death knell of a job search yet I would see young people (both black and white) showing up wearing things that label them as unprofessional.  There is a proper time of day to apply for most jobs...something that needs to be taught to young people and isn't unfortunately.  Things like "Ebonics" were just one more road block that well meaning idiots put in the way of minority kids getting hired into the workforce.  Employers are looking for employees that can communicate well with customers or managers because communication is crucial to success in business...yet a bunch of of clueless "educators" decided that letting blacks speak essentially their own language would be a good thing.
Click to expand...

Interesting info about ebonics. Is there any other minority anywhere in the world in the history of the world that was stupid enough to unlearn its own native language like blacks have?


----------



## Oldstyle

I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!


----------



## sealybobo

GreenBean said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Re:  "Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference"
> 
> *WOW* - Pretty lame post there pal.   The last time they showed en masse for a Democrat they got royally F*ked
> 
> By virtually every economic indicator, blacks were worse off under Obama than either Trump or Bush.  Under Obama they experienced record lows in small business loans, and saw their lowest home-ownership rates in 25 years. This is along with having record highs in unemployment, and experiencing large amounts of wealth loss under his administration. *Since Obama took office, the racial wealth gap grew over 30 percent.
> 
> African-Americans Didn't Do Well Under President Obama
> *
> I know you libtards seem to think Blacks and other minorities are too stupid to realize what was done to them by the DNC - but guess again pal - the jig is up
Click to expand...

You ignore so much I wouldn't know where to begin.

Let's see if they do better under Trump than under Obama. Then I'll admit you are right


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young white kids have very little job skills to offer too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young white kids don't tend to live in the depressed urban areas that so many young black kids do, Sealy.  There are fewer jobs available to young blacks because there are fewer businesses in the neighborhoods they live in.  One of the biggest hurdles young blacks face is that they have little coaching as to what it takes to get hired for the jobs that do exist.  It IS in many ways a "popularity contest"!  Part of succeeding in such a contest is understanding what it is that the hiring manager is looking for.  Showing up looking for a job wearing totally inappropriate clothing can be the death knell of a job search yet I would see young people (both black and white) showing up wearing things that label them as unprofessional.  There is a proper time of day to apply for most jobs...something that needs to be taught to young people and isn't unfortunately.  Things like "Ebonics" were just one more road block that well meaning idiots put in the way of minority kids getting hired into the workforce.  Employers are looking for employees that can communicate well with customers or managers because communication is crucial to success in business...yet a bunch of of clueless "educators" decided that letting blacks speak essentially their own language would be a good thing.
Click to expand...

Well I've seen well spoken and educated blacks get passed over for a white and nothing special about the white but he does have that (color)in common with the hiring manager.

Don't argue. It's a fact this happens. It's why we had AA because whites just refused to hire black people and it still exists to this day.

But I'm ok with Republicans ending such programs. Then show me in 4 years blacks are doing better under trump


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!


You act as if the college educated blacks can't speak English.

And their English is just fine for blue collar jobs.

What you are doing is exposing the same negative stereotypes white hiring managers have when they see Tyron or Tamika resume


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle for young blacks right now is that they have little in the way of job skills to offer and many live in neighborhoods where crime has driven out businesses.  Couple those things with calls for a $15 an hour minimum wage (which makes employers cut back on staff or automate) and you've got even fewer available jobs for blacks trying to enter the job force!
> 
> As far as my experiences hiring blacks?  I've had very good luck hiring minorities but the businesses I was hiring for were either in areas heavily populated with college kids (who tend to be motivated and more intelligent than others!) or in resort areas that young people want to live in.
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action?  It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.  There will always be the stigma attached to them that...yes...they became the first Hispanic Police Chief or...yes...they became the first Black President of the Harvard Law Review...but did they achieve that because of their hard work and abilities...or did they achieve that because they were "graded on the curve"?
> 
> I think Affirmative Action is something that was invented by well meaning people to "help" minorities but failed to take into account human nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Young white kids have very little job skills to offer too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Young white kids don't tend to live in the depressed urban areas that so many young black kids do, Sealy.  There are fewer jobs available to young blacks because there are fewer businesses in the neighborhoods they live in.  One of the biggest hurdles young blacks face is that they have little coaching as to what it takes to get hired for the jobs that do exist.  It IS in many ways a "popularity contest"!  Part of succeeding in such a contest is understanding what it is that the hiring manager is looking for.  Showing up looking for a job wearing totally inappropriate clothing can be the death knell of a job search yet I would see young people (both black and white) showing up wearing things that label them as unprofessional.  There is a proper time of day to apply for most jobs...something that needs to be taught to young people and isn't unfortunately.  Things like "Ebonics" were just one more road block that well meaning idiots put in the way of minority kids getting hired into the workforce.  Employers are looking for employees that can communicate well with customers or managers because communication is crucial to success in business...yet a bunch of of clueless "educators" decided that letting blacks speak essentially their own language would be a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting info about ebonics. Is there any other minority anywhere in the world in the history of the world that was stupid enough to unlearn its own native language like blacks have?
Click to expand...



Nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!




You're misunderstanding it.


----------



## bgrouse

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're misunderstanding it.
Click to expand...

Educate us then.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Re:  "Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference"
> 
> *WOW* - Pretty lame post there pal.   The last time they showed en masse for a Democrat they got royally F*ked
> 
> By virtually every economic indicator, blacks were worse off under Obama than either Trump or Bush.  Under Obama they experienced record lows in small business loans, and saw their lowest home-ownership rates in 25 years. This is along with having record highs in unemployment, and experiencing large amounts of wealth loss under his administration. *Since Obama took office, the racial wealth gap grew over 30 percent.
> 
> African-Americans Didn't Do Well Under President Obama
> *
> I know you libtards seem to think Blacks and other minorities are too stupid to realize what was done to them by the DNC - but guess again pal - the jig is up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ignore so much I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Let's see if they do better under Trump than under Obama. Then I'll admit you are right
Click to expand...


Hard to see how they could do any worse, Sealy.  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're misunderstanding it.
Click to expand...


People misunderstanding Ebonics was kind of my point, Unk!  Why would anyone think that was a good thing?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if the college educated blacks can't speak English.
> 
> And their English is just fine for blue collar jobs.
> 
> What you are doing is exposing the same negative stereotypes white hiring managers have when they see Tyron or Tamika resume
Click to expand...


What I'm saying is that Ebonics didn't help black students when they got out in the real world.  That isn't a negative stereotype...it's an observation of what took place.  It's like tattoos.  Getting a big tribal design on your face may have seemed like a really cool thing to do at one point but it going to change people's perception of you.  I've always believed that people are free to make choices in life but it's always a good idea to give things some serious thought before you do.  Deciding that you're going to talk in a slang that's hard for many people to understand might seem like a neat thing to do when you're in school but it's not going to help you land a job so you can support yourself.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.


No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?


----------



## Unkotare

bgrouse said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're misunderstanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate us then.
Click to expand...



Its not a matter of speaking a mutually unintelligible language, but rather changing register in response to socio-linguistic conditions.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
Click to expand...


Probably lower than a majority of them. That's why his dad had to ante up.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> You act as if the college educated blacks can't speak English.
> 
> And their English is just fine for blue collar jobs.
> 
> What you are doing is exposing the same negative stereotypes white hiring managers have when they see Tyron or Tamika resume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that Ebonics didn't help black students when they got out in the real world.  That isn't a negative stereotype...it's an observation of what took place.  It's like tattoos.  Getting a big tribal design on your face may have seemed like a really cool thing to do at one point but it going to change people's perception of you.  I've always believed that people are free to make choices in life but it's always a good idea to give things some serious thought before you do.  Deciding that you're going to talk in a slang that's hard for many people to understand might seem like a neat thing to do when you're in school but it's not going to help you land a job so you can support yourself.
Click to expand...


Who speaks ebonics? I'm black and know no one speaking that.


----------



## IM2

> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.



Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?

You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.

This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white)
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
Click to expand...


Amen brother! PREACH!


----------



## IM2

Paul Essien said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of your posts categorizing, essentializing, denouncing, demeaning, generalizing, and prejudging people on the basis of race notwithstanding?
> 
> 
> 
> I know whites are individuals.
> 
> I live in a country that is mostly white. I have to deal with whites at work. I see the way people of all races suck up to them.
> 
> *It makes my blood boil.*
> 
> I watch film and television where whites are given whole story lines complete with a love life, where they are almost never reduced to stereotypes as whites.
> 
> A big reason whites stuff like like u said "you can't generalise about whites like that" is they don’t think that their being white has much of anything to do with who and what they are.
> 
> They think it’s just something coincidental about themselves, like having red hair or hazel eyes or a birthmark. They don’t see that being in that racial group has a lot to do with their life chances, their psychology, their emotions, their reactions to others, and more.
> 
> And so if me or IM2 suggests that their being white MIGHT have some relevance in their lives and thinking and behavior by pointing out that white people do this or that, you're not used to thinking about yourself that way, and so you reject observations about “white people.”
> 
> “_Hey, I’M not like that!” they’re thinking, or feeling, “I’m a good person! Okay, I’m white, but just because I’m white doesn’t mean I do any of the bad things you’re claiming white people do. Look at me, I’m white, and I don’t do that_!” And so on.
Click to expand...


Amen!


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Essen is right Unkotare. You call him a racist because he doesn't trust whites based upon his own experiences plus the history of white racism in  this nation.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrong*. Your ascribing motives to others based on your own imagination marks you as a dishonest interlocutor and a weak thinker. More importantly, your reasoning, like his, is flawed. If I hate purple people because they are purple, I am a racist. No excuses or qualifications will change that. If purple people flogged Irish Americans  and stole their whiskey for hundreds of years before I was born (or before my family ever became involved in the society in question) and I hate, categorize, disdain, or besmirch purple people because they are purple, then I am a racist. If a purple person robbed and flogged me yesterday and I hate, distrust, and denounce an entirely different person today because he is purple, then I am a racist. I either reject racism or I don't. No special dispensation is logically admissible. This doesn't let any individual purple person (or group of purple people) today or two hundred years ago off the hook, but it stands nonetheless.
> 
> YOU, and the other sock, are racists. It doesn't change history, and it doesn't deny any injustices that may be happening today, but it is plainly the case for the both of you (and too many other idiots here who happen to be white).
Click to expand...


No, I am right. You are just another dumb ass white person who wants to holler racism at someone black because you get a mirror held to your face.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I make that claim? I'm asking you to back up something you said. Is that too much for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit the title of your thread is based on a totally unsubstantiated premise.
Click to expand...


No.. But your claim of whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks is. You can't back up what you say. Show every name of an unqualified black who was admitted over a more qualified white and that means you show the name of the white also. Show the exact conclusion the admission boards made that led to the admission or denial of such in each instance.

Or shut he fuck up.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more accurate analogy rather than your very weak one
> 
> Would be to get in a time machine and go back in time to before Europe colonized the world.
> 
> And purple ppl not only flogged Irish Americans but invaded and colonized all of Europe.
> 
> Occupy them. Steal their land and resources. Set up some kind of like, I don’t know, Trans-Asian slave trade, where purple ppl exported all White people (not just Irish Americans) to work on giant rice plantations in China and Africa.
> 
> Ruin Europe over the course of a couple centuries. So all their descendants would want to migrate out n live in the places where purple ppl come from.
> 
> In that time, purple ppl would make sure they'd set up systems that privilege purple ppl at every conceivable social, political and economic opportunity.
> 
> Every couple of decades purple ppl would make up some fake war as an excuse to go bomb white people back to the Stone Age and say it’s for their own good because their culture’s inferior.  And of course purple ppl would make sure white countries (who are not there ally) don't have nukes.
> 
> And not just that purple ppl began :
> 
> mass shooting
> mass jailing
> mass torturing
> mass robbing
> mass bombing
> mass segregating
> mass building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; mass creating SUN-DOWN towns
> mass experimenting on
> mass discriminating against
> mass prohibiting
> mass murdering
> mass holding back/controlling in every imaginable way while hating white people en mass via de jure and de facto racism for hundreds of years
> Do you think in that more accurate case it would be wrong white people to have a problem with purple people ?
> 
> See when you talk about me or IM2  being racist you’re not complaining about black people practicing racism on a socioeconomic, cultural or institutional level, because we simply don’t have the means to do that.
> 
> You’re referring to black people saying hurtful words about you, because we’re simply not supposed to do that. We’re only supposed to compliment white people, flatter white people, bolster white people's fragile egos and essentially make white people feel better about the burdens of their supposed superiority.
> 
> So it’s little wonder that most white people are remarkably thin-skinned when it comes to getting even a tenth of the insults back that they dish out to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing about your rants, Paul...is that they totally ignore reality.  This notion that it's white people who have held back black people from getting ahead in life is a great excuse to ignore how black people's treatment of other black people has been the biggest hurdle to their success.  It wasn't white slave traders in Africa that provided the majority of blacks that were enslaved...it was black slavers!  It isn't white people shooting black people that is making life so dangerous...it's black people shooting black people!
> 
> As for what people say about others?  Are you seriously trying to tell me that blacks don't talk shit about whites?  That statement alone paints you either as one of the more naive posters on this board or one of the most dishonest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The biggest hurdle for blacks is that white hiring managers don't hire them. If they did they'd be working.
> 
> Now you'll go into a rant about how black people aren't good workers but I'm not buying that. I see what looked like a good black get passed up for a job and the white who got the job didn't work out.
> 
> And since so many hiring managers in America are racists like you guys we had to come up with affirmative action. We'll go ahead and end them. Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Re:  "Blacks should have showed up for Hillary. Now they see the difference"
> 
> *WOW* - Pretty lame post there pal.   The last time they showed en masse for a Democrat they got royally F*ked
> 
> By virtually every economic indicator, blacks were worse off under Obama than either Trump or Bush.  Under Obama they experienced record lows in small business loans, and saw their lowest home-ownership rates in 25 years. This is along with having record highs in unemployment, and experiencing large amounts of wealth loss under his administration. *Since Obama took office, the racial wealth gap grew over 30 percent.
> 
> African-Americans Didn't Do Well Under President Obama
> *
> I know you libtards seem to think Blacks and other minorities are too stupid to realize what was done to them by the DNC - but guess again pal - the jig is up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ignore so much I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> Let's see if they do better under Trump than under Obama. Then I'll admit you are right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to see how they could do any worse, Sealy.  Just saying...
Click to expand...

That's what happens after a great recession. We all took a step backwards. For example look at all the white blue collar workers Republicans say gave up looking for work after the recession.

Look how quick and easy whites give up?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of any other example of supposedly intelligent people thinking it would be good for a minority to speak a language that wasn't understood by the majority of the people where they live.  It's an amusing example of what "academics" come up with that is patently absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're misunderstanding it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate us then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a matter of speaking a mutually unintelligible language, but rather changing register in response to socio-linguistic conditions.
Click to expand...

Changing register? Speak english


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
Click to expand...


Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
Click to expand...


We could say this for at least 189 years about whites.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
Click to expand...


189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?

You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
Click to expand...


I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.

Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
Click to expand...


Ah so your answer to injustice is to impose another form of injustice to make up for it?


----------



## Oldstyle

My point...that you've chosen to ignore...is that Affirmative Action has side effects...one of which is that those who "succeed" by using it are never going to be viewed the same as someone who fought through racial inequalities to succeed.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
Click to expand...


So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?

Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.

And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.  

Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably lower than a majority of them. That's why his dad had to ante up.
Click to expand...


*Probably lower than a majority of them.*

If only you were smart enough to post proof of your claim.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?



To be blunt, the crux of your complaint turns on the notion that a higher test score insures success or better performance than a lower one. If that's the case then the universities and colleges ought to be filled to capa...city with Asians and Nigerians. They also ought to have all the good high paying jobs.  Why isn't anyone whispering about that? Well, actually some Asians did more than whisper about it back in 2015:
The Uncomfortable Truth About Affirmative Action and Asian-Americans
a 2015 complaint against Harvard filed with the Education and Justice Departments by sixty-four Asian-American groups, making the same claim as the current court case: that Harvard intentionally discriminates against Asians in admissions, giving whites an advantage. (The complaint had previously been dismissed in light of the already-pending lawsuit.) The combination of the lawsuit and the potential federal civil-rights inquiry signals that the treatment of Asians will frame the next phase of the legal debate over race-conscious admissions programs.



Oldstyle said:


> Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.


Meanwhile, amidst a storm of " whispering" and snide remarks about black success being tainted by AA...thousands of high scoring Asians and Africans are saying the same thing about YOU.


----------



## JQPublic1

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
Click to expand...

Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:

*FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah so your answer to injustice is to impose another form of injustice to make up for it?
Click to expand...

And so it is written :

_Matthew 5:38_ (King James Version):

Ye have heard that it hath been said, An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
Click to expand...

past tense


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
Click to expand...

No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that 189 years of what you call affirmative action, that happened for whites undermine the accomplishments of whites who succeeded?
> 
> You can't answer that question. None of you white racists here ever do.
> 
> This place never changes. I can leave for a year and the same idiots will be arguing the same false bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
Click to expand...

I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I make that claim? I'm asking you to back up something you said. Is that too much for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit the title of your thread is based on a totally unsubstantiated premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..
Click to expand...

Yes, it is unsubstantiated, even if you're a liar and won't admit it. 





> But your claim of whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks is.


What claim? "whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks" is something *you *said in your post, not me. Go ahead and quote what statement that *I *made that you want me to support.





> You can't back up what you say.


What did I say and where did I say it?





> Show every name of an unqualified black who was admitted over a more qualified white and that means you show the name of the white also. Show the exact conclusion the admission boards made that led to the admission or denial of such in each instance.
> 
> Or shut he fuck up.


I'm still waiting for you to actually quote where I said that. Is that too complicated for your black brain to handle? Here, I'll give you an example:

*YOU *made the following claim when you started this thread:


		Code:
	

Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I make that claim? I'm asking you to back up something you said. Is that too much for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit the title of your thread is based on a totally unsubstantiated premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is unsubstantiated, even if you're a liar and won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your claim of whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What claim? "whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks" is something *you *said in your post, not me. Go ahead and quote what statement that *I *made that you want me to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't back up what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I say and where did I say it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show every name of an unqualified black who was admitted over a more qualified white and that means you show the name of the white also. Show the exact conclusion the admission boards made that led to the admission or denial of such in each instance.
> 
> Or shut he fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to actually quote where I said that. Is that too complicated for your black brain to handle? Here, I'll give you an example:
> 
> *YOU *made the following claim when you started this thread:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
Click to expand...


Yep I made the claim Just like you guys make claims about unqualified backs getting things  Before whites. You have no proof of that, but you keep sayin it.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
Click to expand...


Molly, That sorry weak, bullshit, punk ass excuse for ignoring how wealth was passed trough these programs by whites just is not going to go anywhere.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what blacks, who were more qualified, applied to this school and were denied admission?
> 
> Furthermore, why should we care what some "former school official" from what appears to be a different school has to say regarding Harvard admissions standards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what whites do you assume were more qualified who were denied to let  unqualified blacks into Harvard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I make that claim? I'm asking you to back up something you said. Is that too much for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the  major problem with you whites and your punk ass arguments. I am supposed to give you names of blacks who were more qualified but you can just say whites are passed over for less qualified blacks and that's enough. Fuck that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit the title of your thread is based on a totally unsubstantiated premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is unsubstantiated, even if you're a liar and won't admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But your claim of whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What claim? "whites getting passed over for unqualified blacks" is something *you *said in your post, not me. Go ahead and quote what statement that *I *made that you want me to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't back up what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did I say and where did I say it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show every name of an unqualified black who was admitted over a more qualified white and that means you show the name of the white also. Show the exact conclusion the admission boards made that led to the admission or denial of such in each instance.
> 
> Or shut he fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to actually quote where I said that. Is that too complicated for your black brain to handle? Here, I'll give you an example:
> 
> *YOU *made the following claim when you started this thread:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unqualfied white man admitted into Harvard over more qualfied blacks
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep I made the claim Just like *you guys* make claims about unqualified backs getting things  Before whites. You have no proof of that, but you keep sayin it.
Click to expand...

What claim did I make, moron? You have to tell me *what you want me to prove* via a quote before I even know what you're talking about. How fucking dumb are you?

Did *I *say it or did "*you guys*" say it? Make up your fucking mind already.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
Click to expand...

What happened to all that prime  land that was given to white people for free?
The majority of them passed it on to their descendants as well as the mineral rights, water rights  any other resources on that land. Some sold some of  it to make way for railroads etc and made fortunes that way. But Blacks weren't included because most were slaves.  White men were privileged, almost exclusively, to put stakes in the ground and say this land  is MINE. After more than 100 years, that free land is still contributing to  wealth in white communities around the nation.   Newly freed Blacks had limited  access to obtaining free land due to rampant discrimination... Now do you understand?
Homestead Acts - Wikipedia
"The first of the acts, the *Homestead Act of 1862*, opened up millions of acres. Any adult who had never taken up arms against the U.S. government could apply. Women and immigrants who had applied for citizenship were eligible. The 1866 Act explicitly included black Americans and encouraged them to participate, but rampant discrimination slowed black gains."


----------



## JQPublic1

Did anyone see the part of the Homestead act that must have infuriated Southern Whites?
 Blacks were encouraged to take part
In claiming land but the whites who had taken up arms against the Union were
Prohibited from getting free land.

So , ostensibly,the KKK rolls grew huge and blacks were intimided or murdered if they tried to stake claims...? I'm going to have to get deeper into this....later.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molly, That sorry weak, bullshit, punk ass excuse for ignoring how wealth was passed trough these programs by whites just is not going to go anywhere.
Click to expand...

Your anger shows that you have no validity to your posts. You respond by spewing shit as if all white people are somehow responsible for the past. THAT is the bullshit from YOUR punk ass. Some whites had wealth, some still do. Not ALL have it nor benefitted from people in the past who had it.


----------



## MizMolly

JQPublic1 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to all that prime  land that was given to white people for free?
> The majority of them passed it on to their descendants as well as the mineral rights, water rights  any other resources on that land. Some sold some of  it to make way for railroads etc and made fortunes that way. But Blacks weren't included because most were slaves.  White men were privileged, almost exclusively, to put stakes in the ground and say this land  is MINE. After more than 100 years, that free land is still contributing to  wealth in white communities around the nation.   Newly freed Blacks had limited  access to obtaining free land due to rampant discrimination... Now do you understand?
> Homestead Acts - Wikipedia
> "The first of the acts, the *Homestead Act of 1862*, opened up millions of acres. Any adult who had never taken up arms against the U.S. government could apply. Women and immigrants who had applied for citizenship were eligible. The 1866 Act explicitly included black Americans and encouraged them to participate, but rampant discrimination slowed black gains."
Click to expand...

And what does this have to do with whites today, the ones who had NOTHING handed down to them?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
Click to expand...


My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.  

As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be blunt, the crux of your complaint turns on the notion that a higher test score insures success or better performance than a lower one. If that's the case then the universities and colleges ought to be filled to capa...city with Asians and Nigerians. They also ought to have all the good high paying jobs.  Why isn't anyone whispering about that? Well, actually some Asians did more than whisper about it back in 2015:
> The Uncomfortable Truth About Affirmative Action and Asian-Americans
> a 2015 complaint against Harvard filed with the Education and Justice Departments by sixty-four Asian-American groups, making the same claim as the current court case: that Harvard intentionally discriminates against Asians in admissions, giving whites an advantage. (The complaint had previously been dismissed in light of the already-pending lawsuit.) The combination of the lawsuit and the potential federal civil-rights inquiry signals that the treatment of Asians will frame the next phase of the legal debate over race-conscious admissions programs.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, amidst a storm of " whispering" and snide remarks about black success being tainted by AA...thousands of high scoring Asians and Africans are saying the same thing about YOU.
Click to expand...


Actually, I've never claimed that high test scores indicate future success.  It only indicates the ability to take and pass tests. I know a large number of people who don't "test" well yet are very successful in what they do.  Success has more to do with drive and ambition than it does with book smarts.

What I have an issue with is setting standards for one group based on skin pigmentation that doesn't apply to other groups.  When you do so it's simply common sense that the group that has to be "graded on the curve" isn't as deserving of their position as those who don't.  Since I don't view blacks as intellectually inferior to whites or Asians I find it insulting to them that people like you have decided that they need help to succeed.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
Click to expand...

Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.

I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> it's simply common sense that the group that has to be "graded on the curve" isn't as deserving of their position as those who don't.


Then where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?



Oldstyle said:


> Since I don't view blacks as intellectually inferior to whites or Asians I find it insulting to them that people like you have decided that they need help to succeed.


I have to break it to you since you apparently dont know...Black applicants don't give a damn what you think. I find it insulting that whites like you didn't work harder to remove the obstacles that caused AA TO be necessary in the first place. And with most states. rejecting  AA a while back...why are you still clinging to the notion that it is making an impact on society as a whole at all?

And I don't believe for a moment you don't believe blacks are cognitively inferior to Whites and Asians. You haven't shown where your sentiments originated.  All I've seen you do is complain about AA rather then addressing the reasons it came to be.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 years of white affirmative action?  What are you talking about?
> 
> You label me a "racist" because I point out that social programs instituted by liberals to help blacks may have in fact harmed them?  Playing the race card as a knee jerk reaction to criticism of your beliefs is intellectually lazy, IM2.  That's what hasn't changed here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not playing the race card.  I am playing what is called historically  documented fact. For 189 years  minimum. whites wee given preferences relative to constitutional rights, and all other opportunities by written law. So then whites did not just make it because they earned anything. They were given  a whole lot of help from the government. That is a fact, no cards have been played but the fake ignorant of history white boy card.
> 
> Intellectual laziness is you ignoring this history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
Click to expand...

You are looking in the wrong places.


----------



## JQPublic1

MizMolly said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great post...I just wanted to add to the list of FREE STUFF whites had access to that blacks never had...READY...here is the big one:
> 
> *FREE LAND AND FREE  FRESH WATER.*
> 
> 
> 
> past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. A significant nexus between present day wealth and free land  still exists. That's just plain common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nor anyone I know has free land or water today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to all that prime  land that was given to white people for free?
> The majority of them passed it on to their descendants as well as the mineral rights, water rights  any other resources on that land. Some sold some of  it to make way for railroads etc and made fortunes that way. But Blacks weren't included because most were slaves.  White men were privileged, almost exclusively, to put stakes in the ground and say this land  is MINE. After more than 100 years, that free land is still contributing to  wealth in white communities around the nation.   Newly freed Blacks had limited  access to obtaining free land due to rampant discrimination... Now do you understand?
> Homestead Acts - Wikipedia
> "The first of the acts, the *Homestead Act of 1862*, opened up millions of acres. Any adult who had never taken up arms against the U.S. government could apply. Women and immigrants who had applied for citizenship were eligible. The 1866 Act explicitly included black Americans and encouraged them to participate, but rampant discrimination slowed black gains."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what does this have to do with whites today, the ones who had NOTHING handed down to them?
Click to expand...

Everything! Just as all  Blacks are judged by whites on the whole for the evils of a few,  whites are judged. By Blacks the same way.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know my problem with Affirmative Action? It undermines the accomplishments of minorities that do succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
Click to expand...


Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's simply common sense that the group that has to be "graded on the curve" isn't as deserving of their position as those who don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Then where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't view blacks as intellectually inferior to whites or Asians I find it insulting to them that people like you have decided that they need help to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to break it to you since you apparently dont know...Black applicants don't give a damn what you think. I find it insulting that whites like you didn't work harder to remove the obstacles that caused AA TO be necessary in the first place. And with most states. rejecting  AA a while back...why are you still clinging to the notion that it is making an impact on society as a whole at all?
> 
> And I don't believe for a moment you don't believe blacks are cognitively inferior to Whites and Asians. You haven't shown where your sentiments originated.  All I've seen you do is complain about AA rather then addressing the reasons it came to be.
Click to expand...


How do I stand?  I don't believe in quotas.  If you want to go to Harvard be the better candidate.

Why would I believe that blacks are cognitively inferior to whites and Asians?  Science doesn't back up that racist notion.  As to where my sentiments on that originated?  I grew up in a liberal college town in Massachusetts.  Most of my minority childhood friends were the sons and daughters of college professors or administrators.  I actually thought blacks were really smart because most of the ones I knew were very good in school.  They weren't given preferential treatment for grades because they didn't NEED that kind of treatment!  If you'd tried to explain to me that they DID need special treatment back then I would have thought you were out of your mind!


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's simply common sense that the group that has to be "graded on the curve" isn't as deserving of their position as those who don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Then where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't view blacks as intellectually inferior to whites or Asians I find it insulting to them that people like you have decided that they need help to succeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to break it to you since you apparently dont know...Black applicants don't give a damn what you think. I find it insulting that whites like you didn't work harder to remove the obstacles that caused AA TO be necessary in the first place. And with most states. rejecting  AA a while back...why are you still clinging to the notion that it is making an impact on society as a whole at all?
> 
> And I don't believe for a moment you don't believe blacks are cognitively inferior to Whites and Asians. You haven't shown where your sentiments originated.  All I've seen you do is complain about AA rather then addressing the reasons it came to be.
Click to expand...


As for your complaint that "whites like you" didn't work harder to remove obstacles to blacks?  It's an interesting narrative.  It might even hold water if one of my ancestors hadn't given an arm leading black troops into battle in the Civil War...or if my grandfather wasn't the first Fire Chief in town history to hire a black man as a firefighter.  I know that in "Lib Land" all conservatives are assumed to be racist, misogynist, knuckle draggers, JQ but I'm afraid I don't match your stereotypes.  I'm not racist.  I'm not sexist.  I don't have a problem with same sex marriage.  I'm in favor of sensible gun control laws.  I'm even pro choice.


----------



## ninja007

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it.
> *
> That's awful!!
> How do his SATs and GPA compare to the typical black student who is accepted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does it matter? He's a Jew. Work harder, blacks. Find us someone who's really white. Everyone knows Jews get special treatment by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't  get much whiter than this .
> 
> We blacks work hard enough. And we blacks know it's been whites who get the special treatment from the government.
Click to expand...



i think you meant blacks get special treatment- its called welfare. generational welfare your big gubmint checks replace daddy.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> How do I stand? I don't believe in quotas. If you want to go to Harvard be the better candidate.


What the heck does that statemement have to do with this?
"where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?" You have been braying about  how AA taints the success of Blacks... Now be consistent and condemn all those whites getting preferential treatment over the higher scoring Asians...and guess what...there are millions more where they came from. Heh heh heh...I am embarrased by your hypocrisy



Oldstyle said:


> actually thought blacks were really smart because most of the ones I knew were very good in school. They weren't given preferential treatment for grades because they didn't NEED that kind of treatment!



I don't think blacks need preferential treatment today either in many places. But there was a time preference was necessary. Here is why. Before 1954 the facilities for educating Black children were abysmal and the teachers were hardly equipped to deliver an A+  education to their students. Kids of all ages would be crammed into a single class room...if they weren't frequently absent because
the family needed their help at home...or, to get the sharecrop in.

Suddenly, segregation was abolished ... at least on paper... in the white teachers who knew the blacks were coming to their schools lost no time in networking to marginalize them from the very beginning.  From city governments all the way up. They quickly capitalized on the poor quality of education black children had been recieving for 60 years after the 1896 plessy vs Ferguson decision. Already Prejudiced, biased and hateful, rather than making efforts to bridge the gap created by segregation,  many white educators opted for a social construct that black children were not mentally capable of competing with white kids.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. The very fact that affirmative action was necessary in the first place showed that the average white person never cared about blacks at all. So who cares if some idiot thinks AA undermines black success when they didn't care that the LACK of AA undermined Black success?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
Click to expand...

You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???

CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
Cuts to social security and medicare
Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
Tax breaks to the rich
Corporate tax breaks

Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really "success" when people whisper behind your back that you're only where you are because you were placed there ahead of people who rightfully deserved the position?  Succeeding without things like AA might be far harder...but when you did succeed...nobody could claim that your success wasn't earned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
Click to expand...


Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I stand? I don't believe in quotas. If you want to go to Harvard be the better candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck does that statemement have to do with this?
> "where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?" You have been braying about  how AA taints the success of Blacks... Now be consistent and condemn all those whites getting preferential treatment over the higher scoring Asians...and guess what...there are millions more where they came from. Heh heh heh...I am embarrased by your hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually thought blacks were really smart because most of the ones I knew were very good in school. They weren't given preferential treatment for grades because they didn't NEED that kind of treatment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think blacks need preferential treatment today either in many places. But there was a time preference was necessary. Here is why. Before 1954 the facilities for educating Black children were abysmal and the teachers were hardly equipped to deliver an A+  education to their students. Kids of all ages would be crammed into a single class room...if they weren't frequently absent because
> the family needed their help at home...or, to get the sharecrop in.
> 
> Suddenly, segregation was abolished ... at least on paper... in the white teachers who knew the blacks were coming to their schools lost no time in networking to marginalize them from the very beginning.  From city governments all the way up. They quickly capitalized on the poor quality of education black children had been recieving for 60 years after the 1896 plessy vs Ferguson decision. Already Prejudiced, biased and hateful, rather than making efforts to bridge the gap created by segregation,  many white educators opted for a social construct that black children were not mentally capable of competing with white kids.
Click to expand...


How blunt do I have to be for you to understand my view on this?  I don't believe in quotas!  If you've got the best grades and the best test scores then you deserve your place at a college.  I think it's unfair that deserving Asian students can't go to Harvard.  I think it's unfair that anyone gets something they haven't EARNED because of a quota system.  That goes for whites, blacks, Hispanics or any other group.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
Click to expand...


No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you like it when black people succeed despite the rampant racism that they have to deal with when looking for a job?
> 
> Yes, I can imagine they feel a great sense of accomplishment when they succeed despite all that.
> 
> And does it bother you that you got your job because your daddy owns or runs the business?  I never hear white complain because they got a job not because of what they know but who they know.
> 
> Ask Donald Trump if he is successful even though we whisper behind his back that the only reason he's rich is because he was born rich.  Same with GW Bush.  Do they care that we whisper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
Click to expand...


Yes and the ACA did shrink the gap between the rich and poor.  Think about it.  If the poor didn't have healthcare before, that's another great example of the gap.  But Obama gave the poor insurance.  That means he shrunk the gap whether you like to admit it or not.

globalization and technological change have made most people less competitive, while making the best educated more competitive.

the increasing concentration of political power in a corporate and financial elite that has been able to influence the rules by which the economy runs.

this transformation has amounted to a pre-distribution upward.

Intellectual property rights—patents, trademarks and copyrights—have been enlarged and extended, for example, creating windfalls for pharmaceutical companies. Americans now pay the highest pharmaceutical costs of any advanced nation.

At the same time, antitrust laws have been relaxed for corporations with significant market power, such as big food companies, cable companies facing little or no broadband competition, big airlines and the largest Wall Street banks. As a result, Americans pay more for broadband Internet, food, airline tickets and banking services than the citizens of any other advanced nation.

Bankruptcy laws have been loosened for large corporations—airlines, automobile manufacturers, even casino magnates like Donald Trump—allowing them to leave workers and communities stranded. But bankruptcy has not been extended to homeowners burdened by mortgage debt or to graduates laden with student debt. Their debts won’t be forgiven.

The largest banks and auto manufacturers were bailed out in 2008, shifting the risks of economic failure onto the backs of average working people and taxpayers.

Contract laws have been altered to require mandatory arbitration before private judges selected by big corporations. Securities laws have been relaxed to allow insider trading of confidential information. CEOs now use stock buybacks to boost share prices when they cash in their own stock options.

Tax laws have special loopholes for the partners of hedge funds and private-equity funds, special favors for the oil and gas industry, lower marginal income-tax rates on the highest incomes and reduced estate taxes on great wealth.

Meanwhile, so-called “free trade” agreements, such as the pending Trans Pacific Partnership, give stronger protection to intellectual property and financial assets but less protection to the labor of average working Americans.

Today, nearly one out of every three working Americans is in a part-time job. Many are consultants, freelancers and independent contractors. Two-thirds are living paycheck to paycheck.

And employment benefits have shriveled. The portion of workers with any pension connected to their job has fallen from just over half in 1979 to under 35 percent today.

Labor unions have been eviscerated. Fifty years ago, when General Motors was the largest employer in America, the typical GM worker, backed by a strong union, earned $35 an hour in today’s dollars.

Now America’s largest employer is Wal-Mart, and the typical entry-level Wal-Mart worker, without a union, earns about $9 an hour.

More states have adopted so-called “right-to-work” laws, designed to bust unions. The National Labor Relations Board, understaffed and overburdened, has barely enforced collective bargaining.

All of these changes have resulted in higher corporate profits, higher returns for shareholders and higher pay for top corporate executives and Wall Street bankers – and lower pay and higher prices for most other Americans.

They amount to a giant pre-distribution upward to the rich. But we’re not aware of them because they’re hidden inside the market.

The underlying problem, then, is not just globalization and technological changes that have made most American workers less competitive. Nor is it that they lack enough education to be sufficiently productive.

The more basic problem is that the market itself has become tilted ever more in the direction of moneyed interests that have exerted disproportionate influence over it, while average workers have steadily lost bargaining power—both economic and political—to receive as large a portion of the economy’s gains as they commanded in the first three decades after World War II.

Reversing the scourge of widening inequality requires reversing the upward pre-distributions within the rules of the market, and giving average people the bargaining power they need to get a larger share of the gains from growth.

The answer to this problem is not found in economics. It is found in politics. Ultimately, the trend toward widening inequality in America, as elsewhere, can be reversed only if the vast majority join together to demand fundamental change.

The most important political competition over the next decades will not be between the right and left, or between Republicans and Democrats. It will be between a majority of Americans who have been losing ground, and an economic elite that refuses to recognize or respond to its growing distress.

http://www.newsweek.com/real-reason-growing-gap-between-rich-and-poor-377662


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
Click to expand...


Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!  

Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "daddy" was a firefighter with eight children.  I got into the restaurant business as a teenager...something that he knew nothing about nor helped me get my first job.  I started out as a prep cook in the kitchen and worked my way up to line cook in that restaurant.  I put myself through college working five nights a week as a bartender.  For some thirty five years I ran some of the larger bars and clubs in the country...once again in a field that my family had ZERO to do with!  Would I have liked to have had a rich father who paid my way through school and set me up in a business?  Sure...that would have been much easier.  Did I whine about my lot in life and demand that someone "owed" me a living wage and a free college education?  That never crossed my mind to be honest.
> 
> As for Donald Trump's success?  He took a relatively modest family fortune and turned it into a business empire and he did it by working hard his entire adult life.  Donald Trump's "daddy" didn't make him a billionaire.  Donald Trump made himself a billionaire.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and the ACA did shrink the gap between the rich and poor.  Think about it.  If the poor didn't have healthcare before, that's another great example of the gap.  But Obama gave the poor insurance.  That means he shrunk the gap whether you like to admit it or not.
> 
> globalization and technological change have made most people less competitive, while making the best educated more competitive.
> 
> the increasing concentration of political power in a corporate and financial elite that has been able to influence the rules by which the economy runs.
> 
> this transformation has amounted to a pre-distribution upward.
> 
> Intellectual property rights—patents, trademarks and copyrights—have been enlarged and extended, for example, creating windfalls for pharmaceutical companies. Americans now pay the highest pharmaceutical costs of any advanced nation.
> 
> At the same time, antitrust laws have been relaxed for corporations with significant market power, such as big food companies, cable companies facing little or no broadband competition, big airlines and the largest Wall Street banks. As a result, Americans pay more for broadband Internet, food, airline tickets and banking services than the citizens of any other advanced nation.
> 
> Bankruptcy laws have been loosened for large corporations—airlines, automobile manufacturers, even casino magnates like Donald Trump—allowing them to leave workers and communities stranded. But bankruptcy has not been extended to homeowners burdened by mortgage debt or to graduates laden with student debt. Their debts won’t be forgiven.
> 
> The largest banks and auto manufacturers were bailed out in 2008, shifting the risks of economic failure onto the backs of average working people and taxpayers.
> 
> Contract laws have been altered to require mandatory arbitration before private judges selected by big corporations. Securities laws have been relaxed to allow insider trading of confidential information. CEOs now use stock buybacks to boost share prices when they cash in their own stock options.
> 
> Tax laws have special loopholes for the partners of hedge funds and private-equity funds, special favors for the oil and gas industry, lower marginal income-tax rates on the highest incomes and reduced estate taxes on great wealth.
> 
> Meanwhile, so-called “free trade” agreements, such as the pending Trans Pacific Partnership, give stronger protection to intellectual property and financial assets but less protection to the labor of average working Americans.
> 
> Today, nearly one out of every three working Americans is in a part-time job. Many are consultants, freelancers and independent contractors. Two-thirds are living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> And employment benefits have shriveled. The portion of workers with any pension connected to their job has fallen from just over half in 1979 to under 35 percent today.
> 
> Labor unions have been eviscerated. Fifty years ago, when General Motors was the largest employer in America, the typical GM worker, backed by a strong union, earned $35 an hour in today’s dollars.
> 
> Now America’s largest employer is Wal-Mart, and the typical entry-level Wal-Mart worker, without a union, earns about $9 an hour.
> 
> More states have adopted so-called “right-to-work” laws, designed to bust unions. The National Labor Relations Board, understaffed and overburdened, has barely enforced collective bargaining.
> 
> All of these changes have resulted in higher corporate profits, higher returns for shareholders and higher pay for top corporate executives and Wall Street bankers – and lower pay and higher prices for most other Americans.
> 
> They amount to a giant pre-distribution upward to the rich. But we’re not aware of them because they’re hidden inside the market.
> 
> The underlying problem, then, is not just globalization and technological changes that have made most American workers less competitive. Nor is it that they lack enough education to be sufficiently productive.
> 
> The more basic problem is that the market itself has become tilted ever more in the direction of moneyed interests that have exerted disproportionate influence over it, while average workers have steadily lost bargaining power—both economic and political—to receive as large a portion of the economy’s gains as they commanded in the first three decades after World War II.
> 
> Reversing the scourge of widening inequality requires reversing the upward pre-distributions within the rules of the market, and giving average people the bargaining power they need to get a larger share of the gains from growth.
> 
> The answer to this problem is not found in economics. It is found in politics. Ultimately, the trend toward widening inequality in America, as elsewhere, can be reversed only if the vast majority join together to demand fundamental change.
> 
> The most important political competition over the next decades will not be between the right and left, or between Republicans and Democrats. It will be between a majority of Americans who have been losing ground, and an economic elite that refuses to recognize or respond to its growing distress.
> 
> The Real Reason for the Growing Gap Between Rich and Poor
Click to expand...


As for the ACA shrinking the gap in income inequality?  It may have done that for the most poor and the rich, Sealy but at who's expense?  The Middle Class has seen it's healthcare costs skyrocket to PAY for that!  Eight years of Barack Obama screwed the Middle Class in a major way!  It's why the Rust Belt went to Trump instead of Hillary.  Middle Class union workers didn't want four more years of failed progressive policy.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I stand? I don't believe in quotas. If you want to go to Harvard be the better candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck does that statemement have to do with this?
> "where do you stand on the lawsuit brought by 64 Asian groups claiming discrimination in admissions to Harvard because they have to score140 points more than Whites to get in?" You have been braying about  how AA taints the success of Blacks... Now be consistent and condemn all those whites getting preferential treatment over the higher scoring Asians...and guess what...there are millions more where they came from. Heh heh heh...I am embarrased by your hypocrisy
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually thought blacks were really smart because most of the ones I knew were very good in school. They weren't given preferential treatment for grades because they didn't NEED that kind of treatment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think blacks need preferential treatment today either in many places. But there was a time preference was necessary. Here is why. Before 1954 the facilities for educating Black children were abysmal and the teachers were hardly equipped to deliver an A+  education to their students. Kids of all ages would be crammed into a single class room...if they weren't frequently absent because
> the family needed their help at home...or, to get the sharecrop in.
> 
> Suddenly, segregation was abolished ... at least on paper... in the white teachers who knew the blacks were coming to their schools lost no time in networking to marginalize them from the very beginning.  From city governments all the way up. They quickly capitalized on the poor quality of education black children had been recieving for 60 years after the 1896 plessy vs Ferguson decision. Already Prejudiced, biased and hateful, rather than making efforts to bridge the gap created by segregation,  many white educators opted for a social construct that black children were not mentally capable of competing with white kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How blunt do I have to be for you to understand my view on this?  I don't believe in quotas!  If you've got the best grades and the best test scores then you deserve your place at a college.  I think it's unfair that deserving Asian students can't go to Harvard.  I think it's unfair that anyone gets something they haven't EARNED because of a quota system.  That goes for whites, blacks, Hispanics or any other group.
Click to expand...

Looks like we agree on not likng quotas.
BTW.. 

1. Admission quotas were forbidden by the Supreme Court in 1973. 

2. Adding points to the scores of underrepresented minorities was ruled unconstitutional in .2003

Given those two rulings I am guessing your allusion to quotas arise from the
The following:2013: 

"In Fisher v. University of Texas at Austin, the court ruled that lower courts needed to apply “strict scrutiny” and not give colleges deference in reviews of challenges to the consideration of race
 and ethnicity in admissions decisions."

Rather than putting my own spin on that decision I'll post the link and we can debate the merits of the USSC majority Opinion and Dissenting opinions.
That is better than what we are doing now...
Supreme Court upholds consideration of race in admissions


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I predict the deregulations that are coming for guys like Trump will widen the gap between the rich and poor.
> 
> I have two privileged nephew's. Should they apologize my brother gives them every advantage he can? No. So I won't begrudge trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
Click to expand...

You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?


----------



## laffatlibs

JQPublic1 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Jew, moron.
> 
> Jews are disproportionately represented at Harvard, whites are UNDERrepresented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a White Jew moron. Jews come on all races ..including "White."
Click to expand...

The point is, that it wasn't the white that got him in it was the Jew.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the gap between the rich and the poor increased more under Barack Obama than any other President...it's hard to envision anything that Trump could possibly do to widen it more than it's been widened!  Trump actually grasps what makes business men invest money and create jobs.  It's an anticipation of profit...something that Barry could never quite figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
Click to expand...


LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
Click to expand...

History will show he did a great job. You were conned.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
Click to expand...

I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.

Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.

Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.

I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.

And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
Click to expand...


I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
Click to expand...


What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must not have a good imagination then because it was all the GOP Bush policies that widened that gap.  And Trump is going to double down on all that stuff.  Lets see what were the things that caused the widened gap???
> 
> CEO pay went up while wages for workers stagnated
> They raised co pays and deductables for workers which means less take home.
> Cuts to social security and medicare
> Hiring illegals so the business owner makes more but workers take the hit
> Tax breaks to the rich
> Corporate tax breaks
> 
> Its hard for me to see how the gap isn't going to get bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack Obama was in office for two terms, Sealy!  That's eight long years!  During that time the gap between the rich and the poor got wider than any other President.  What's laughable is that you on the left can't admit that happened...so you've decided that you'll blame Obama's failure on George W. Bush despite the fact that Democrats controlled the House, the Senate and the Oval Office when Obama took office and could have done a complete overhaul of the tax system.  What did Barack Obama do to address ANY of the problems that you just named?  Are you claiming that he was such an impotent President that he powerless to pass any legislation to address those issues?  Interesting narrative when he WAS able to pass the Affordable Care Act!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
Click to expand...

Given the obstructionist Congress that he had to work with for his last six years, Obama pulled off a miracle.. he is loved by the majority of Americans and the entire world. That alone makes your argument invalid.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
Click to expand...

What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
the economy booms and hiring ensues.
But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't bet money on you that if I were you. Obama is  probably going to be seen as one of the finest presidents we've ever had. A lesser man could not have pulled off what he did under the circumstances. Republicans controlledl the Congress and the purse strings but Obama earned his paycheck while we paid republicans to do absolutely nothing. Now the chickens have come home to roost Republican got  blindsided by the Trump Victory and now they don't have a clue as to how to run the government due to their 8 years of idleness during the Obama era.


----------



## Unkotare

JQPublic1 said:


> ... Obama is  probably going to be seen as one of the finest presidents we've ever had......


----------



## Linkiloo

Obama was pathetic. America lost all of its leadership and influence under Obama. Look at Syria and his inaction there. And he got the Nobel prize within weeks of becoming president. What a joke. That's not to say Trump will do better. Time will tell.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No we know it happened.  You refuse to admit why it happened.  What did Obama do to widen the gap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
Click to expand...

Then people are as dumb as Republicans think. When we didn't vote the Republicans out in 2010 we proved we don't pay attention and we reward bad behavior.

That ok though because the Republicans are even more ineffective. Maybe Trump will turn people back. Although he hasn't ruined Obama's good economy yet but it's early. Bush didn't even get 9-11ed at this point.


----------



## sealybobo

Linkiloo said:


> Obama was pathetic. America lost all of its leadership and influence under Obama. Look at Syria and his inaction there. And he got the Nobel prize within weeks of becoming president. What a joke. That's not to say Trump will do better. Time will tell.


Ha! With Trump we're losing our leadership and influence. Are you kidding?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Obama is  probably going to be seen as one of the finest presidents we've ever had......
Click to expand...

It's true and you're the most pathetic member of this board


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
Click to expand...


So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't bet money on you that if I were you. Obama is  probably going to be seen as one of the finest presidents we've ever had. A lesser man could not have pulled off what he did under the circumstances. Republicans controlledl the Congress and the purse strings but Obama earned his paycheck while we paid republicans to do absolutely nothing. Now the chickens have come home to roost Republican got  blindsided by the Trump Victory and now they don't have a clue as to how to run the government due to their 8 years of idleness during the Obama era.
Click to expand...


You can only blame so much on GOP "control", JQ!  The fact is...Barack Obama came into office with large Democratic majorities in the House and the Senate.  What he DID with those majorities is what led to the biggest one term turn around in modern political history with dozens of Democrats getting voted out of office because they supported things like the Affordable Care Act and the Obama Stimulus that managed to waste nearly a trillion dollars of tax payer money while creating so few jobs they attempted to hide how bad things were behind the whole "Jobs created or saved" farce!

Barry had the power.  The voters took that power away from him because of what he did with it.  When he was first elected he lectured the GOP minorities that elections have consequences and that he had won.  When the GOP took back the House and Senate, Barack Obama did a complete 180 on that concept and declared that he had a phone and a pen and if Congress wouldn't give him what he wanted...then he would use Executive Orders to push through his agenda.  

I'm rather amused by your view that the GOP was at fault for stopping Obama's agenda in 2010...when they were elected by the voters and sent to Washington to do just that...but you think it's admirable for the Democrats to oppose EVERYTHING that Trump proposes even though Trump was elected by the people to change the way things work in Washington.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then people are as dumb as Republicans think. When we didn't vote the Republicans out in 2010 we proved we don't pay attention and we reward bad behavior.
> 
> That ok though because the Republicans are even more ineffective. Maybe Trump will turn people back. Although he hasn't ruined Obama's good economy yet but it's early. Bush didn't even get 9-11ed at this point.
Click to expand...


Your memory is rather bad, Sealy...

The Republicans were already "out" going into the 2010 mid-terms...the voters voted out Democrats and replaced them with Republicans.  Did you somehow "miss" all of that?


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
Click to expand...

No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> You can only blame so much on GOP "control", JQ! The fact is...Barack Obama came into office with large Democratic majorities in the House and the Senate. What he DID with those majorities is what led to the biggest one term turn around in modern political history



 Obama lost his majority in Congress because of apathy on the part of democratic voters. The voters who voted for Obama and put him in office  didn't show up for the 2010 congressional elections:but, the less numerous Republican supporters did. That had nothing to do with"what Obama did with his Congressional majority. But they did show up again to re-elect Obama.



Oldstyle said:


> with dozens of Democrats getting voted out of office because they supported things like the Affordable Care Act and the Obama Stimulus that managed to waste nearly a trillion dollars of tax payer money



B*******, the Democrats weren't voted out of office because of what they supported. The Democrats were voted out because the Democratic support base didn't show up to vote. But you do have a vividly wild imagination and your premise sounds good. Too bad it isn't based in fact.



Oldstyle said:


> while creating so few jobs they attempted to hide how bad things were behind the whole "Jobs created or saved" farce!


By January 2016...Obamas job numbers looked pretty damn good.

The economy has added more than 9 million jobs, and the jobless rate has dropped to below the historical median.
The number of long-term unemployed Americans has dropped by 614,000 under Obama, 



Oldstyle said:


> Barry had the power. The voters took that power away from him because of what he did with it.


The voters? Nope... A minority of faithful Republicans took advantage of the Democrat's apathy...all they had to do is show up and vote.



Oldstyle said:


> When the GOP took back the House and Senate, Barack Obama did a complete 180 on that concept and declared that he had a phone and a pen and if Congress wouldn't give him what he wanted...then he would use Executive Orders to push through his agenda.


What choice did he have? The obstructionist Congress wasn't going to help him in any way. In fact they nearly caused a financial collapse of the government by refusing to even pay for 
anything...including wages and salaries for the military. Obama,backed by the constitutional stipulations that the national debt will not be questioned.  
Obama was authorized Constitutionally to issue executive orders and borrow more money  if need be to get funds to pay due debts if Congress didn't act. 



Oldstyle said:


> I'm rather amused by your view that the GOP was at fault for stopping Obama's agenda in 2010...when they were elected by the voters and sent to Washington to do just that



Again...the GOP took over congress because of Democrat apathy, not because of a national mandate. 
Crosscheck and voter suppression may have had a hand in it too.



Oldstyle said:


> but you think it's admirable for the Democrats to oppose EVERYTHING that Trump proposes...  even though Trump was elected by the people to change the way things work in Washington



Yes I think it's admirable that the Democrats oppose everything  Trump does. First of all he opposed everything 
Obama did and so did the most Republicans. Payback is a mother fugger Isn't it. And "the people" of whom you keep referring to have never been the majority of American voters, they just showed up to vote and the Democrats didn't. That's the difference.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't bet money on you that if I were you. Obama is  probably going to be seen as one of the finest presidents we've ever had. A lesser man could not have pulled off what he did under the circumstances. Republicans controlledl the Congress and the purse strings but Obama earned his paycheck while we paid republicans to do absolutely nothing. Now the chickens have come home to roost Republican got  blindsided by the Trump Victory and now they don't have a clue as to how to run the government due to their 8 years of idleness during the Obama era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can only blame so much on GOP "control", JQ!  The fact is...Barack Obama came into office with large Democratic majorities in the House and the Senate.  What he DID with those majorities is what led to the biggest one term turn around in modern political history with dozens of Democrats getting voted out of office because they supported things like the Affordable Care Act and the Obama Stimulus that managed to waste nearly a trillion dollars of tax payer money while creating so few jobs they attempted to hide how bad things were behind the whole "Jobs created or saved" farce!
> 
> Barry had the power.  The voters took that power away from him because of what he did with it.  When he was first elected he lectured the GOP minorities that elections have consequences and that he had won.  When the GOP took back the House and Senate, Barack Obama did a complete 180 on that concept and declared that he had a phone and a pen and if Congress wouldn't give him what he wanted...then he would use Executive Orders to push through his agenda.
> 
> I'm rather amused by your view that the GOP was at fault for stopping Obama's agenda in 2010...when they were elected by the voters and sent to Washington to do just that...but you think it's admirable for the Democrats to oppose EVERYTHING that Trump proposes even though Trump was elected by the people to change the way things work in Washington.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Same way lobbyists got to 3 Republicans and they couldn't get it done, same thing happened to us. Blue dogs.

And the idiots that voted Obama didn't show up to midterms. Midterm are Republicans secret weapon.

And don't forget what happened to Republicans. They all got trumped too


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, Sealy...I think historians will find Barack Obama memorable because he was the first black President of the United States.  I think his "accomplishments" will be seen as modest at best and in some ways as what led to the rejection of Progressive political power in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then people are as dumb as Republicans think. When we didn't vote the Republicans out in 2010 we proved we don't pay attention and we reward bad behavior.
> 
> That ok though because the Republicans are even more ineffective. Maybe Trump will turn people back. Although he hasn't ruined Obama's good economy yet but it's early. Bush didn't even get 9-11ed at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your memory is rather bad, Sealy...
> 
> The Republicans were already "out" going into the 2010 mid-terms...the voters voted out Democrats and replaced them with Republicans.  Did you somehow "miss" all of that?
Click to expand...

That's just it. They didn't vote. The GOP obstruction frustrated occupy wallstreet and those idiots didn't vote out the bad actors.

America deserves Republicans. I'm in a position to benefit from greed. I'm white, male, college educated, successful. No debt 

I'm going to hate it too but you all deserve to lose your social security and Medicare for seniors.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
Click to expand...

Slow and steady.

Are you really going to right size the economy and are wages going to go up? I hope so. Hasn't happened yet. Trumps numbers are just him taking over for Obama.

You let us know when blue collar wages go up. It's still early.

Economically if we're good in 3 years Trump will or might be re elected


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
Click to expand...

Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.

Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
Click to expand...

*
We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression.*

The recession ended by June 2009.

*All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again.*

Weakest recovery since WW2.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
Click to expand...


So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
Click to expand...


We've had many recessions in the past that were just as bad if not worse than the recession that Obama inherited, JQ!  You need to study some American economic history!


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The recession ended by June 2009.



Thanks for showing how fast Obama got things done.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weakest recovery since WW2.


No one cares but you pseudo- conservatives.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had many recessions in the past that were just as bad if not worse than the recession that Obama inherited, JQ!  You need to study some American economic history!
Click to expand...

Name one worse since the Great
Depression.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
Click to expand...

Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had many recessions in the past that were just as bad if not worse than the recession that Obama inherited, JQ!  You need to study some American economic history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one worse since the Great
> Depression.
Click to expand...


The Panic of 1907 and the Panic of 1873 were both just as bad as the recession that Barry inherited, JQ!  Since you bring up The Great Recession it's interesting to note that the two bad recessions that were addressed using the Progressive fiscal policies by FDR and Barack Obama led to the two worst recoveries from a recession in the history of the US.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
Click to expand...


The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
Click to expand...

 I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
Click to expand...


Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.  

So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had many recessions in the past that were just as bad if not worse than the recession that Obama inherited, JQ!  You need to study some American economic history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one worse since the Great
> Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Panic of 1907 and the Panic of 1873 were both just as bad as the recession that Barry inherited, JQ!  Since you bring up The Great Recession it's interesting to note that the two bad recessions that were addressed using the Progressive fiscal policies by FDR and Barack Obama led to the two worst recoveries from a recession in the history of the US.
Click to expand...

I asked to you to name a recession after the great depression that was worse than the one Obama faced. Still waiting.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!
Click to expand...

When the Republicans couldn't repeal and replace it, Obamacare became theirs. To remove themselves from that stigma, they're going to have to do what they said... replace it with something better. Wink wink! There is no plan. They don't have a clue. The only way out of this mess is single-payer. You know it, they know it and Obama knew it.

 Technically. the PPACA began as a conservative idea. Do you remember the Mitt Romney/ Massachusetts scenario where it all began?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recession ended by June 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing how fast Obama got things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakest recovery since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares but you pseudo- conservatives.
Click to expand...


No problem, I'm happy to show he didn't end the recession.
Happy to show he did fuck up the recovery.


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recession ended by June 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing how fast Obama got things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakest recovery since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares but you pseudo- conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, I'm happy to show he didn't end the recession.
> Happy to show he did fuck up the recovery.
Click to expand...

The recession  ended on Obama's watch so he gets the credit ... The democrats were smart enough to listen to the FEDs when SOT Paulson and FED  Bernanke stormed the capitol asking for a near trillion dollar bank bailout. But contrary to the claim the recession actually ended in 2009...there are other economist pundits who, as late as 2015, contended that it was still going on well into that year.

The Big Bank Bailout


----------



## Linkiloo

sealybobo said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was pathetic. America lost all of its leadership and influence under Obama. Look at Syria and his inaction there. And he got the Nobel prize within weeks of becoming president. What a joke. That's not to say Trump will do better. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! With Trump we're losing our leadership and influence. Are you kidding?
Click to expand...

Well I'm German and I can only speak as an outsider 
Having said that, Trump is unpredictable and scary, Obama was weak and super left. Pick your poison.


----------



## sealybobo

Linkiloo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was pathetic. America lost all of its leadership and influence under Obama. Look at Syria and his inaction there. And he got the Nobel prize within weeks of becoming president. What a joke. That's not to say Trump will do better. Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! With Trump we're losing our leadership and influence. Are you kidding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm German and I can only speak as an outsider
> Having said that, Trump is unpredictable and scary, Obama was weak and super left. Pick your poison.
Click to expand...

He wasn't super left. Saying that tells me you're super right.

I'll take left


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've had many recessions in the past that were just as bad if not worse than the recession that Obama inherited, JQ!  You need to study some American economic history!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name one worse since the Great
> Depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Panic of 1907 and the Panic of 1873 were both just as bad as the recession that Barry inherited, JQ!  Since you bring up The Great Recession it's interesting to note that the two bad recessions that were addressed using the Progressive fiscal policies by FDR and Barack Obama led to the two worst recoveries from a recession in the history of the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked to you to name a recession after the great depression that was worse than the one Obama faced. Still waiting.
Click to expand...


Where did I ever say there was a recession after The Great Depression that was worse than this last one?  What I said...and what you're now doing your best to ignore because obviously you don't want to admit they happened...is that we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with.  My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Republicans couldn't repeal and replace it, Obamacare became theirs. To remove themselves from that stigma, they're going to have to do what they said... replace it with something better. Wink wink! There is no plan. They don't have a clue. The only way out of this mess is single-payer. You know it, they know it and Obama knew it.
> 
> Technically. the PPACA began as a conservative idea. Do you remember the Mitt Romney/ Massachusetts scenario where it all began?
Click to expand...


It's laughable that you liberals deliberately set up something to fail...but it's the GOP's fault because they can't fix it!  You label the ACA as a "mess"?  You're right there, JQ!  It is a mess and it's a mess that was drawn up by liberals...passed by a Democratically controlled Congress and signed into law by Barack Obama as his SIGNATURE legislative accomplishment!  How does THAT become something that the GOP owns?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recession ended by June 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing how fast Obama got things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weakest recovery since WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares but you pseudo- conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem, I'm happy to show he didn't end the recession.
> Happy to show he did fuck up the recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The recession  ended on Obama's watch so he gets the credit ... The democrats were smart enough to listen to the FEDs when SOT Paulson and FED  Bernanke stormed the capitol asking for a near trillion dollar bank bailout. But contrary to the claim the recession actually ended in 2009...there are other economist pundits who, as late as 2015, contended that it was still going on well into that year.
> 
> The Big Bank Bailout
Click to expand...


*The recession ended on Obama's watch so he gets the credit*

DERP!

*But contrary to the claim the recession actually ended in 2009*





http://www.nber.org/cycles.html

*there are other economist pundits who, as late as 2015, contended that it was still going on well into that year.*

When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.



Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
 a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with



"Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.



Oldstyle said:


> My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
Click to expand...


*Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*

$9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*
> 
> $9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.
Click to expand...

9.3 trillion you say? Where did he get the money and what was it spent on?
If you don't know...STFU.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*
> 
> $9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.3 trillion you say? Where did he get the money and what was it spent on?
> If you don't know...STFU.
Click to expand...


*9.3 trillion you say?*

The US Treasury says.

Check it out yourself.

Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is no longer president and the PPACA is still in place and stands strong in the face of a government dominated entirely by Republicans.... Despite lies and promises by the Republicans to repeal and replace, THE PPACA is holding its own because people like it; and, more importantly, they need it. I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work. But in either case, Obama's legacy will live on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Republicans couldn't repeal and replace it, Obamacare became theirs. To remove themselves from that stigma, they're going to have to do what they said... replace it with something better. Wink wink! There is no plan. They don't have a clue. The only way out of this mess is single-payer. You know it, they know it and Obama knew it.
> 
> Technically. the PPACA began as a conservative idea. Do you remember the Mitt Romney/ Massachusetts scenario where it all began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's laughable that you liberals deliberately set up something to fail...but it's the GOP's fault because they can't fix it!  You label the ACA as a "mess"?  You're right there, JQ!  It is a mess and it's a mess that was drawn up by liberals...passed by a Democratically controlled Congress and signed into law by Barack Obama as his SIGNATURE legislative accomplishment!  How does THAT become something that the GOP owns?
Click to expand...

It is laughable that you call everyone who disagrees with you a liberal.   by the way the ppaca was not drawn up by liberals, it drawn up by someone in Massachusetts when Mitt Romney was governor there and implemented.


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*
> 
> $9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.3 trillion you say? Where did he get the money and what was it spent on?
> If you don't know...STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *9.3 trillion you say?*
> 
> The US Treasury says.
> 
> Check it out yourself.
> 
> Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)
Click to expand...

I did...months ago. I came up with about 7.9 trillion  that was directly accountable to Obama...The first year budget of an incoming  president is set by his predecessor."

"The national debt grew the most dollar-wise during President Obama's two terms. He added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase, in seven years. 
What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
> Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


God but you're an idiot!  Panic was a term used quite often to refer to notable recessions.  Did you not take economics in college?


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Affordable Care Act is "standing strong"?  It's actually imploding, JQ and needs to be completely overhauled.  Of course Obamacare is going to "morph" into single payer...it's what Obama, Pelosi and Reid planned all along!  Let's be honest here...you're giving Barack Obama "credit" for lying to the American people.  That will be his legacy when the ACA is examined by historians.  He's the President who couldn't get single payer passed but instead set up a healthcare system so flawed...one that gave so much free stuff away to so many people...that it was political suicide to do away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Republicans couldn't repeal and replace it, Obamacare became theirs. To remove themselves from that stigma, they're going to have to do what they said... replace it with something better. Wink wink! There is no plan. They don't have a clue. The only way out of this mess is single-payer. You know it, they know it and Obama knew it.
> 
> Technically. the PPACA began as a conservative idea. Do you remember the Mitt Romney/ Massachusetts scenario where it all began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's laughable that you liberals deliberately set up something to fail...but it's the GOP's fault because they can't fix it!  You label the ACA as a "mess"?  You're right there, JQ!  It is a mess and it's a mess that was drawn up by liberals...passed by a Democratically controlled Congress and signed into law by Barack Obama as his SIGNATURE legislative accomplishment!  How does THAT become something that the GOP owns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is laughable that you call everyone who disagrees with you a liberal.   by the way the ppaca was not drawn up by liberals, it drawn up by someone in Massachusetts when Mitt Romney was governor there and implemented.
Click to expand...


So now someone in Massachusetts drew up the ACA when Mitt Romney was Governor?  Congrats, JQ...you're now in the running for most ignorant poster on this board!


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
> Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  Panic was a term used quite often to refer to notable recessions.  Did you not take economics in college?
Click to expand...

Aww. I know the two terms might mean the same thing but the names changed. after the Great Depression. The. " panics" were not called recessions. For the sake of this debate I chose to get technical and call a panic a panic and a recession a recession..if for no better reason than to push your frigging buttons. I do that when I'm bored with off topic bs.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it laughable that you right wing Trump-bots can, with a straight face, use the word "lie" with such conviction when attacking Obama while ignoring the whoppers Trump unabashedly delivers on a daily basis. And Trump, the liar-in-chief, is echoing the GOP sentiment that Obamacare is going to implode. If it does, the Republicans own it.  They have all the power to fix it, not the Democrats. And once again, a single-payer plan is likely the only viable option they may have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama told numerous lies about legislation that affects 1/6th of our economy and repeated those lies over and over again.
> 
> So let me see if I understand how this works in "JQ World"?  You liberals set up a healthcare system that's designed to fail...pushing it through even though the American people let you know through their votes that they weren't in favor of it...and now that it IS failing...it belongs to the Republicans?  How do you figure that?  You expect the GOP to "fix" the ACA...when the truth is...it can't be fixed.  Its was designed by you liberals to fail.  You designed it...you passed it...you lied about it...NOW YOU OWN IT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When the Republicans couldn't repeal and replace it, Obamacare became theirs. To remove themselves from that stigma, they're going to have to do what they said... replace it with something better. Wink wink! There is no plan. They don't have a clue. The only way out of this mess is single-payer. You know it, they know it and Obama knew it.
> 
> Technically. the PPACA began as a conservative idea. Do you remember the Mitt Romney/ Massachusetts scenario where it all began?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's laughable that you liberals deliberately set up something to fail...but it's the GOP's fault because they can't fix it!  You label the ACA as a "mess"?  You're right there, JQ!  It is a mess and it's a mess that was drawn up by liberals...passed by a Democratically controlled Congress and signed into law by Barack Obama as his SIGNATURE legislative accomplishment!  How does THAT become something that the GOP owns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is laughable that you call everyone who disagrees with you a liberal.   by the way the ppaca was not drawn up by liberals, it drawn up by someone in Massachusetts when Mitt Romney was governor there and implemented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now someone in Massachusetts drew up the ACA when Mitt Romney was Governor?  Congrats, JQ...you're now in the running for most ignorant poster on this board!
Click to expand...

And you think you get to decide what I am on this board? Heh heh heh. That makes you a delusional moron.  Yep,  the PPACA was modeled on Romneycare. You are the ignorant one..jerk!
Mitt Romney admits what he couldn't while running for president


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight years of an administration that didn't have a clue how to create jobs and relied on microscopic interest rates from the Fed to keep the economy from cratering created a situation where the Middle Class and the poor made few gains while the rich who had access to investment capital cleaned up in a resurgent stock market.  Obama talked a good game about "income inequality" but his lack of an economic strategy to create jobs devastated both the poor and the Middle Class while it enriched the wealthy!
> 
> Blaming all of THAT on George Bush is an amusing concept.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
Click to expand...


Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
> Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  Panic was a term used quite often to refer to notable recessions.  Did you not take economics in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. I know the two terms might mean the same thing but the names changed. after the Great Depression. The. " panics" were not called recessions. For the sake of this debate I chose to get technical and call a panic a panic and a recession a recession..if for no better reason than to push your frigging buttons. I do that when I'm bored with off topic bs.
Click to expand...


Demonstrating that you don't know shit about economic history is somehow supposed to push my buttons?  Now that you've been shown that we've had recessions that were just as bad if not worse than the one we just went through...you've suddenly become "bored" with the topic?  Here's a hint for you, Sparky...don't attempt to lecture others on subjects that you know nothing about!  You end up looking like a horse's ass!


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do know Obama left Trump an unemployment rate of under 5% don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
Click to expand...


Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> we've had other recessions that were worse than what Obama had to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
> Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the two worst recoveries from bad recessions were both led by Progressive "icons" using Keynesian stimulus policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  Panic was a term used quite often to refer to notable recessions.  Did you not take economics in college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww. I know the two terms might mean the same thing but the names changed. after the Great Depression. The. " panics" were not called recessions. For the sake of this debate I chose to get technical and call a panic a panic and a recession a recession..if for no better reason than to push your frigging buttons. I do that when I'm bored with off topic bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demonstrating that you don't know shit about economic history is somehow supposed to push my buttons?  Now that you've been shown that we've had recessions that were just as bad if not worse than the one we just went through...you've suddenly become "bored" with the topic?  Here's a hint for you, Sparky...don't attempt to lecture others on subjects that you know nothing about!  You end up looking like a horse's ass!
Click to expand...

 Look bozo, this op is not about economics. If you want to talk about economics start an op somewhere else sbout economics. My only sin here is allowing  you to divert from the topic .
Anyone can become an economic "expert" on the internet, all you have to do is Google, look up something and you pretend you know all about economics. Stay on topic. I have no obligation in this thread to talk to you about economics.. stop wasting my time and the. Time of people who came here for a different experience. Just because you are too Dumb to know that there's a reason staying on topic is emphasized. by USMB doesn't give you license to change the narrative until you find. something completely of topic to use as a band aid to heal the butt hurt you felt after being throttled on the thread topic 
Here is a hint for you, dummy...Stay on topic...that is,  if you have the discipline to do it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JQPublic1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your recovery is so weak, it feels like a recession to some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*
> 
> $9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.3 trillion you say? Where did he get the money and what was it spent on?
> If you don't know...STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *9.3 trillion you say?*
> 
> The US Treasury says.
> 
> Check it out yourself.
> 
> Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did...months ago. I came up with about 7.9 trillion  that was directly accountable to Obama...The first year budget of an incoming  president is set by his predecessor."
> 
> "The national debt grew the most dollar-wise during President Obama's two terms. He added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase, in seven years.
> What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments
Click to expand...


*I came up with about 7.9 trillion that was directly accountable to Obama...The first year budget of an incoming president is set by his predecessor."*

Usually, that would be the case.
This time, in addition to his "stimulus" package, Dems stalled major portions of the 2009 budget so that they could add spending after Bush left office.

_The _*United States federal budget for fiscal year 2009*_ began as a __spending request__ submitted by President __George W. Bush__ to the __110th Congress__. The final resolution written and submitted by the 110th Congress to be forwarded to the President was approved by the House on June 5, 2008.__[5]__ The final spending bills for the budget were not signed into law until March 11, 2009 by President __Barack Obama__, nearly five and a half months after the fiscal year began

2009 United States federal budget - Wikipedia
_
Also, to be more precise, $245 billion of the deficit before Bush left office was TARP spending.
Money that was repaid, and spent, during Obama's tenure. The case could be made that Obama was actually responsible for more than $9.5 trillion of the debt.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
Click to expand...

There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
Click to expand...


You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!

So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?


----------



## Oldstyle

The point I made way back in this string was that it's amusing to watch people like you criticize an institution like Harvard for accepting sons and daughters of wealthy contributors when the hundreds of millions of dollars that those contributors donate are what enable places like Harvard to fund scholarships for students that aren't wealthy!  It's one more example of how progressive ideology isn't based in the real world but in some fantasy world where endowments "magically" appear!


----------



## JQPublic1

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery. You right wing Republicans are  famous for starting depressions and recessions that make recoveries necessary... The important thing is that
> a recovery is a ercovery no matter how fast it occurs. Getting credit for a slow recovery is better than getting credit for making one necessary like the repub-lie-cons have a knack for doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever! But at least Obama had a recovery.*
> 
> $9.3 trillion in added debt and all it bought was a weak ass recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 9.3 trillion you say? Where did he get the money and what was it spent on?
> If you don't know...STFU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *9.3 trillion you say?*
> 
> The US Treasury says.
> J
> Check it out yourself.
> 
> Debt to the Penny (Daily History Search Application)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did...months ago. I came up with about 7.9 trillion  that was directly accountable to Obama...The first year budget of an incoming  president is set by his predecessor."
> 
> "The national debt grew the most dollar-wise during President Obama's two terms. He added $7.917 trillion, a 68 percent increase, in seven years.
> What Has Obama Done? 11 Major Accomplishments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I came up with about 7.9 trillion that was directly accountable to Obama...The first year budget of an incoming president is set by his predecessor."*
> 
> Usually, that would be the case.
> This time, in addition to his "stimulus" package, Dems stalled major portions of the 2009 budget so that they could add spending after Bush left office.
> 
> _The _*United States federal budget for fiscal year 2009*_ began as a __spending request__ submitted by President __George W. Bush__ to the __110th Congress__. The final resolution written and submitted by the 110th Congress to be forwarded to the President was approved by the House on June 5, 2008.__[5]__ The final spending bills for the budget were not signed into law until March 11, 2009 by President __Barack Obama__, nearly five and a half months after the fiscal year began
> 
> 2009 United States federal budget - Wikipedia
> _
> Also, to be more precise, $245 billion of the deficit before Bush left office was TARP spending.
> Money that was repaid, and spent, during Obama's tenure. The case could be made that Obama was actually responsible for more than $9.5 trillion of the debt.
Click to expand...


Sorry I posted the wrong link last night. This one ought to make the 2009 budget anomaly clearer. Obama and Bush apparently shared input in formulating that budget... Apparently Obama couldn't change Bush's input but he did add to it. The author of this link addresses that.
://www.thebalance.com/national
It's a little misleading to hold Obama (or any other president) accountable for the deficit incurred during his first year of office. That's because the previous administration already set the federal budget for that fiscal year.

Before Obama took office, President Bush's last budget (FY 2009) created a deficit of $1.16 trillion. That fiscal year began on October 1, 2008, and continued until September 30, 2009. That means most of that deficit occurred after Obama took office in January. It's not accurate to attribute it to him.



FY 2009 - Even though the budget had been approved, Congress added emergency funding to stop the Great Recession. It added the first year's worth of spending from Obama's Economic Stimulus Act to the FY 2009 budget. That $253 billion accrues to Obama.
FY 2010 - Obama's first budget created a $1.294 trillion deficit.
FY 2011 - This budget contributed $1.3 trillion to the debt.
FY 2012 - The deficit was $1.087 trillion.
FY 2013 - This was the first Obama budget where the deficit, $679 billion, was less than $1 trillion. Thank sequestration, which forced a 10 percent cut in spending.
FY 2014 - The deficit was $485 billion.
FY 2015 - The deficit fell further, to $438 billion.
FY 2016 - The deficit is expected to be $600 billion
FY 2017 - The deficit is projected to be $441 billion.
When the deficits from all these budgets are added together, President Obama increased the debt by $6.576 trillion.


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
Click to expand...

Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
That's some you know nothing about.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
Click to expand...

Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!

Make up your mind...


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your arguments that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
Click to expand...

Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
If you don't like it kiss my arse.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> 
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your arguments that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
> If you don't like it kiss my arse.
Click to expand...


So it's OK for "you" to go off topic...but you reserve the right to call others on doing so if you don't like the way a debate is going?  

Gee, you seem to be "ending" a lot of discussions, JQ!  None of which have been going well for you.  I love how you claim others use "semantics" against you!  I take it that's what you call it when someone points out where you're wrong and you have no credible response?  "Kiss my arse" is always a winner though!  (eye roll)


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your arguments that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
> If you don't like it kiss my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK for "you" to go off topic...but you reserve the right to call others on doing so if you don't like the way a debate is going?
> 
> Gee, you seem to be "ending" a lot of discussions, JQ!  None of which have been going well for you.  I love how you claim others use "semantics" against you!  I take it that's what you call it when someone points out where you're wrong and you have no credible response?  "Kiss my arse" is always a winner though!  (eye roll)
Click to expand...

If I decide to start an op on recessions
I will invite you to participate. I'm through with discissing it here.


----------



## MizMolly

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What trillions was that?  As far as tepid job growth...the president can do little more than attempt to cajole the business community into hiring by offering incentives or by giving money   to the general population to spend. ..when people spend money
> the economy booms and hiring ensues.
> But since Obama didn't have control of the purse strings, his economic. and job growth  aspirations were sevetely limited..
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first you claim job growth as Obama's big accomplishment...but then you turn around and state that a President really has no control over job creation?  Did you want to rethink your premise here, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, The president really has no direct control over job creation but he gets credit when it happens and he gets derided when the unemployment rate goes up. None of that has anything to do with me, that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain why if Barry has no control over job creation you chose having 80 months of job growth (tepid as was...) as his biggest accomplishment?  I'm amused that you don't see that you've basically proven that Obama really didn't have any great success with the economy.  What he oversaw was the worst recovery from a recession since FDR's progressive policies extended a recession into The Great Depression!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you see me post I thought Job creation was  Obama's biggest accomplishment?  His biggest accomplishment was the PPACA. Getting facts straight sure isn't one of your big accomplishments.
> 
> Now that i have shown how flawed your reasoning is, let's move on to your next. groundless grievance. We've never had a recession of the magnitude that Obama faced when he came into office except the Great Depression. Obama withstood a test equaled only by the civil war and the Great Depression., I'm glad he was President  instead of trump when that happened. No one cares about your  trivial recovery statistics. All we care about is that economy recovered, people got jobs and the economy is thriving again... not because of trump but because of Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Obama's biggest accomplishment was the Affordable Care Act?  Here's the big problem with that narrative, JQ...the ACA was set up to fail and sold to the American people by lying to them about what it would do and what it would cost.  If THAT is Barry's biggest accomplishment...then it says volumes about how bad of a President he really was.
Click to expand...

It is not affordable


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your arguments that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
> If you don't like it kiss my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK for "you" to go off topic...but you reserve the right to call others on doing so if you don't like the way a debate is going?
> 
> Gee, you seem to be "ending" a lot of discussions, JQ!  None of which have been going well for you.  I love how you claim others use "semantics" against you!  I take it that's what you call it when someone points out where you're wrong and you have no credible response?  "Kiss my arse" is always a winner though!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I decide to start an op on recessions
> I will invite you to participate. I'm through with discissing it here.
Click to expand...


You were "through" with your very first post about recessions, JQ!  It's obvious you know nothing about the topic.  I have no idea what you DID study in school but I know for sure that it WASN'T Economics!


----------



## JQPublic1

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try revisiting the topic of this thread.
> That's some you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
> If you don't like it kiss my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK for "you" to go off topic...but you reserve the right to call others on doing so if you don't like the way a debate is going?
> 
> Gee, you seem to be "ending" a lot of discussions, JQ!  None of which have been going well for you.  I love how you claim others use "semantics" against you!  I take it that's what you call it when someone points out where you're wrong and you have no credible response?  "Kiss my arse" is always a winner though!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I decide to start an op on recessions
> I will invite you to participate. I'm through with discissing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were "through" with your very first post about recessions, JQ!  It's obvious you know nothing about the topic.  I have no idea what you DID study in school but I know for sure that it WASN'T Economics!
Click to expand...


Start a thead and find out what I know about economics...specifically about
Recessions and"panics." Hint: a panic. can lead to a recession but a panic is not a recession... Take that with you when you start your thread.


----------



## Oldstyle

JQPublic1 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you seriously just post that after going "off topic" in the preceding post?  What does post #524 have to do with admissions to colleges?  You are one of the most idiotic people I've ever run across, JQ!  You demand that people stay "on topic" whenever you're getting your ass handed to you in a debate...but happily wander off topic when you think you've got a point to make!
> 
> Make up your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Look in the mirror and you will meet someone more idiotic than I am. I posted 524 because I had to clear up something with another poster. I'm getting around to telling him he's off topic too. And I'm going to end that discussion as well. But since you are a. megalomaniacal bigger asshole than he is I decided to invoke the USMB rule to stay on topic during exchanges with rw.  morons like you who use trivial semantics to gain leverage in an off topic debate. The person I was responding  to in 524 didn't do that. At least he bought some good argument to the table. All you have done is engage in trivial pursuits.
> If you don't like it kiss my arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK for "you" to go off topic...but you reserve the right to call others on doing so if you don't like the way a debate is going?
> 
> Gee, you seem to be "ending" a lot of discussions, JQ!  None of which have been going well for you.  I love how you claim others use "semantics" against you!  I take it that's what you call it when someone points out where you're wrong and you have no credible response?  "Kiss my arse" is always a winner though!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I decide to start an op on recessions
> I will invite you to participate. I'm through with discissing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were "through" with your very first post about recessions, JQ!  It's obvious you know nothing about the topic.  I have no idea what you DID study in school but I know for sure that it WASN'T Economics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a thead and find out what I know about economics...specifically about
> Recessions and"panics." Hint: a panic. can lead to a recession but a panic is not a recession... Take that with you when you start your thread.
Click to expand...


Why would you want to embarrass yourself with what you obviously don't know about economics, JQ?  

The reason economic crises were called panics years ago was because market crashes would cause runs on banks as people panicked thinking they were going to lose all of their savings.  We don't tend to have panics now because things like FDIC...so now we refer to economic downturns as recessions.

My point still remains unanswered by you...the US has had a number of recessions that were fully as bad as our last one and in every other one of those except The Great Depression...the economy rebounded quicker than the economy under Barack Obama's guidance.  Your claim that he was a great President because of his handling of the economy is rather amusing since he now holds the dubious distinction of overseeing the worst recovery from a recession in modern economic history!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
Click to expand...

After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.

Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.

Even though nothing has changed.

Obama did a great job and Republicans and Trump are going to TRY to take credit


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.
> 
> Obama did a great job and Republicans and Trump are going to TRY to take credit
Click to expand...


OMG, Sealy...you left the safety of a "progressively controlled urban shit hole" and ventured out into the country?  Surrounded by "deplorables"?  Cut off from NPR?  No liberal shows to make you feel good about the progressive agenda?  How did you survive?  It must have been traumatizing!  All those people going to church on Sundays?   Saluting the flag?  Getting up and going to work in the morning?  Those poor "brainwashed" lemmings!!!  (eye roll)


----------



## Oldstyle

You'll need to immerse yourself in some Rachel Maddow and not stop watching until you've recovered from your ordeal, little buddy!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.
> 
> Obama did a great job and Republicans and Trump are going to TRY to take credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, Sealy...you left the safety of a "progressively controlled urban shit hole" and ventured out into the country?  Surrounded by "deplorables"?  Cut off from NPR?  No liberal shows to make you feel good about the progressive agenda?  How did you survive?  It must have been traumatizing!  All those people going to church on Sundays?   Saluting the flag?  Getting up and going to work in the morning?  Those poor "brainwashed" lemmings!!!  (eye roll)
Click to expand...

I do envy them and can understand why they want to keep their way of life. It's a good life.

But the indians wanted to keep their way of life too. How'd that work out for them?

I just find it funny the shift has begun. The right now that they're back in charge are now admitting last year things were fine. Don't say things are better and that the stock market is better than ever. That's not who got you elected. Let's see blue collar Michigan, Florida, Ohio, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania wages go up.

PS. There are things Trump is doing that should bring wages up. Let's see if they do. I can be won over.

I actually don't care about the wedge issues we argue over. I agree with liberals but I'm not gay, black, female, Arab or an immigrant. Trump populist shit appeals to guys like me.

I heard Trump should declare he's not running as a Democrat or republican in 2020. That he will work with both parties and cherry pick the best ideas.

I like Trump better than Cruz or rubio


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> 
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.
> 
> Obama did a great job and Republicans and Trump are going to TRY to take credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, Sealy...you left the safety of a "progressively controlled urban shit hole" and ventured out into the country?  Surrounded by "deplorables"?  Cut off from NPR?  No liberal shows to make you feel good about the progressive agenda?  How did you survive?  It must have been traumatizing!  All those people going to church on Sundays?   Saluting the flag?  Getting up and going to work in the morning?  Those poor "brainwashed" lemmings!!!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do envy them and can understand why they want to keep their way of life. It's a good life.
> 
> But the indians wanted to keep their way of life too. How'd that work out for them?
> 
> I just find it funny the shift has begun. The right now that they're back in charge are now admitting last year things were fine. Don't say things are better and that the stock market is better than ever. That's not who got you elected. Let's see blue collar Michigan, Florida, Ohio, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania wages go up.
> 
> PS. There are things Trump is doing that should bring wages up. Let's see if they do. I can be won over.
> 
> I actually don't care about the wedge issues we argue over. I agree with liberals but I'm not gay, black, female, Arab or an immigrant. Trump populist shit appeals to guys like me.
> 
> I heard Trump should declare he's not running as a Democrat or republican in 2020. That he will work with both parties and cherry pick the best ideas.
> 
> I like Trump better than Cruz or rubio
Click to expand...


The Indians are pulling down huge bucks from casinos...so they're doing pretty good right now!

Of course things are better now with the economy!  It's always going to get better when you replace an administration that disliked the Private Sector with one that likes it!


----------



## Oldstyle

The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There YOU go again...trolling . You just can't stay on topic can you? What does anything you said have to do with the op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who brought up Barry's "accomplishments" in regards to the US economy...I simply blew a big hole right through the middle of your argument that it WAS an accomplishment!  So now you don't want to talk about that?  Too funny!  My guess is you don't want to talk about economics because you've shown that you don't know a thing about the subject!
> 
> So what do you want to show you know nothing about next, JQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.
> 
> Obama did a great job and Republicans and Trump are going to TRY to take credit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, Sealy...you left the safety of a "progressively controlled urban shit hole" and ventured out into the country?  Surrounded by "deplorables"?  Cut off from NPR?  No liberal shows to make you feel good about the progressive agenda?  How did you survive?  It must have been traumatizing!  All those people going to church on Sundays?   Saluting the flag?  Getting up and going to work in the morning?  Those poor "brainwashed" lemmings!!!  (eye roll)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do envy them and can understand why they want to keep their way of life. It's a good life.
> 
> But the indians wanted to keep their way of life too. How'd that work out for them?
> 
> I just find it funny the shift has begun. The right now that they're back in charge are now admitting last year things were fine. Don't say things are better and that the stock market is better than ever. That's not who got you elected. Let's see blue collar Michigan, Florida, Ohio, Wisconsin, Pennsylvania wages go up.
> 
> PS. There are things Trump is doing that should bring wages up. Let's see if they do. I can be won over.
> 
> I actually don't care about the wedge issues we argue over. I agree with liberals but I'm not gay, black, female, Arab or an immigrant. Trump populist shit appeals to guys like me.
> 
> I heard Trump should declare he's not running as a Democrat or republican in 2020. That he will work with both parties and cherry pick the best ideas.
> 
> I like Trump better than Cruz or rubio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Indians are pulling down huge bucks from casinos...so they're doing pretty good right now!
> 
> Of course things are better now with the economy!  It's always going to get better when you replace an administration that disliked the Private Sector with one that likes it!
Click to expand...

Well thank God Trump's championing workers. He's at least saying the right things. The Republicans ignore labor. It's why Trump whipped them too. I'm skeptical and synical but I like Trump better than Rubio jeb or Cruz. 

Obama wasn't bad at all. In fact all Trump's doing is carrying his torch. If Trump does better for the middle class I'll commend and admit it. But so far he's only part with Obama.

All the other stuff I'm just giving it back to you hypocrites. Like how much golf vacation and money Trump is doing is worse than Obama's but now you don't care. Do you care about middle class wages going up or was that just politics?

I think you pulled one over on the people. Trump's good for business yes but what about workers?

You know what's funny? I think the wedge issue stuff helps Republicans. Trump and bannon love us divided on race religion and the gays. Remember out of no where Trump announces no tranny's in the military? The timing on that says he wanted to change the subject whatever it was that day but also to stir the pot.

They love us divided. But now Republicans want to cool that shit and be koombaya now that their in charge. I hear them on christian conservative radio admitting things aren't that bad for most of us.  I smell the lie is over. Obama did a great job for the poor at least. The people stupidly don't show up for midterms and Hillary clearly wasn't a good candidate in retrospect.

I'm hi can't wait to see what I just wrote


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.


Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.

Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.

And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.
Click to expand...

Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to

Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.

Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to
> 
> Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.
> 
> Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?
Click to expand...


Here's what's different between last year and this year, Sealy...

Since Trump was elected the Fed has raised interest rates from 0.25% (essentially zero) three times all the way up to 1.25% a rate we haven't seen since 2008 and despite that...the stock market has exploded.  If you remember...during the Obama years every time the Fed even hinted at a rate raise the stock market went into a nose dive and they had to back off.  It's not just me that's saying the economy is stronger...it's the Fed itself.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> Google " black women most educated group in America" then take your pick
> Of sources and links.



Couldn't find a single reliable source and link.  All I found are far leftist sites running the same words.

Taking this from your suggestion is a reliable source, one of the largest around the world.

*Media Says Black Women Country’s Most Educated Group, Even Though It’s Not True*






BLAKE NEFF
Reporter
10:10 PM 06/07/2016

Look out, white male oppressors: Black women are now the most educated group in the country!

At least, that’s the surprising narrative being touted on Salon, The Root and a host of other news sites over the past week. Almost out of nowhere, they say, black women have blown past whites and Asians to become the most educated demographic group in America.

But the narrative is false, a fiction created entirely from a mangling of U.S. census data and an inability to read simple charts.

“By both race and gender there is a higher percentage of black women (9.7 percent) enrolled in college than any other group including Asian women (8.7 percent), white women (7.1 percent) and white men (6.1 percent), according to the 2011 U.S. Census Bureau,” Salon says in its write-up.

The Root, on the other hand, focuses on the fact that, in 2010, “black women earned 68 percent of all associate degrees awarded to black students, as well as 66 percent of bachelor’s degrees, 71 percent of master’s degrees and 65 percent of all doctorates awarded to black students.”

The claim that black women are now the nation’s most educated group is used by The Root and other publications to complain that black women haven’t achieved a superior economic status that reflects this apparently superior education.

“Unfortunately, while black women may be the most highly educated, a recent study found that black women make up just 8 percent of private sector jobs and less than 2 percent of leadership roles,” The Root says. This complaint even made it across the pond, being repeated in The Independent, a British newspaper.

*But while black women have made enormous educational strides in the last few decades, Salon, The Root, and the rest are all pushing a completely bogus narrative. Black women aren’t the country’s most educated group, and it isn’t particularly close.*

*Defining what makes a group the “most educated” isn’t a precise science, since there are many traits that could be used to measure a group’s education level. One could look at high school and college graduation rates (Asian women are currently tops in both), or how many Ph.Ds or other terminal degrees a group earns.*

None of these measures are used by the news outlets declaring black women the country’s most educated group. Instead, the assertion is based on two observations: that a high number of black women are _currently enrolled_ in college, and that black women dramatically outperform black men academically.

Both of these statements are perfectly true, or at least don’t contradict census data. But neither of them make black women the country’s most educated group.

The percentage of a group that is currently enrolled in college doesn’t reflect which group is the most educated. A person who completed a Ph.D a decade ago isn’t currently enrolled in college, but is certainly more educated than a person who is enrolled as a freshman right now. Blacks also have a substantially lower median age than whites and Asians, which means a larger proportion of them are young people likely to be enrolled in college.

*A high rate of college enrollment could even represent individuals taking longer to complete their degrees. Black and white college graduates go on to college at about the same rate, but whites are more than twice as likely to graduate, and are more likely to graduate on time when they do. If black women are taking longer on average to attain their degrees, it will also increase their enrollment rate.*

*Similarly, the fact that black women earn more than twice as many college degrees as black men doesn’t make them the country’s most educated group. Instead, it just reflects that black women are handily outpacing black men academically. They are more likely to graduate high school, more likely to attend college, and more likely to graduate if they do. The same trend of women beating men is seen for all races at all education levels, but the gap is simply much larger for blacks than it is for whites, Hispanics, or any other group.

Unfortunately, a large number of journalists appear to be terrible at comprehending statistics.
*
Media Says Black Women Country’s Most Educated Group, Even Though It’s Not True

Perhaps you'll have better luck the next time and actually do some research!


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.



Earth to JQPublic1!  Governor's do not run the cities.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> I expect Obamacare to morph into single-payer. That's the thing that is needed and that's the only thing that's going to work.



As you well know, the country cannot come close to affording single payer.  The U.S. voter will not allow themselves to be taxed in the amounts near those of the countries with your beloved single payer.  Their care is inferior IF you get to see the GP or specialist before you croak.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> "Panics" are not recessions or depressions. The term recession came into vogue after the Great Depression.
> Hence my question...name a recession worse than the one Obama faced. "Panics" don't count.



Name a recovery that was slower or dragged out longer.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> It is laughable that you call everyone who disagrees with you a liberal. by the way the ppaca was not drawn up by liberals, it drawn up by someone in Massachusetts when Mitt Romney was governor there and implemented.



Where it failed too.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> When the deficits from all these budgets are added together, President Obama increased the debt by $6.576 trillion.



Sorry but the total of deficits means exactly NOTHING.  It is a paper figure having nothing to do with the actual DEBT, nor does it have anything to do with the amount borrowed in addition to the deficit to pay our bills.

Here it is in black and white.


*Thursday, January 19, 2017*
*The Feds Borrow More Than The "Deficit"*

People naturally assume that the annual Deficit is the total that the Federal government borrows each year. Actually this is not so. The Deficit is simply the difference between Federal Outlays and Federal Receipts. Usually, the Feds borrow a lot more than the official Deficit.





UsGovernmentSpending.com: The Feds Borrow More Than The "Deficit"


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.



Still, worse recovery in modern history.

The economy is doing much better in only nine months.  

I know how hard that is to face.  Even the Republican Elites are going nuts!


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to
> 
> Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.
> 
> Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?



Nonsense

As you well know, you and petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama blamed President George Bush the entire eight years Obama was in office.  The first year you'd hardly think Obama had even taken office!


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> Earth to JQPublic1! Governor's do not run the cities.





Markle said:


> Sorry but the total of deficits means exactly NOTHING. It is a paper figure having nothing to do with the actual DEBT, nor does it have anything to do with the amount borrowed in addition to the deficit to pay our bills.
> 
> Here it is in black and white.



Where's oldstyle, the world's greatest economist, when you need him? I guess he just missed this one or he's not be brilliant  economist  he purports to be.
I said I was through with off topic dialogue in this thread, however,
 since your post is isuch an egregious comedy I had to respond..
First off,you can't even read your own chart properly; or, maybe you just don't understand what you see. Maybe I can help. According to your chart, the deficit becomes bigger when money is borrowed. So, money borrowed is added to the existing deficit and  becomes the new deficit. Are you still with me? Ok.. that new deficit then reflects an increase in the national debt; or, when no borrowing took place in a specific year, that would reflect a negative increase in the national debt.

Hopefully from your new perspective on things you can see now that the link I posted was correct


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are all Republicans they are aligned with the status quo. But municipalities aren't autonomous.,There is unusually a konservative governor lurking in the background, a.k.a Flint Michgan, doing all he/she can to help them fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth to JQPublic1!  Governor's do not run the cities.
Click to expand...

Please review what happened in Flint.
I am shocked that you aren't aware of how the govenor put an emergency manager in place of  local duly elected city officials , including the mayor, and made them subservient to him. Governor was directly responsible for anything that happened in Flint including.the disaster where they accidently poisoned the citizens there.
Bye...your off topic folly fails again.


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> After driving through a rural white area yesterday I now see how stupid white Americans are brainwashed. No liberal shows. No npr.
> 
> Anyways, long story short is I now see the subtle shift conservatives are making. They are now saying the economy is good again.
> 
> Even though nothing has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, worse recovery in modern history.
> 
> The economy is doing much better in only nine months.
> 
> I know how hard that is to face.  Even the Republican Elites are going nuts!
Click to expand...

I don't even know how to reply to your abject stupidity the economy was doing better before Trump got into office.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


 Can you name a few of the more qualified blacks? How about just one?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to
> 
> Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.
> 
> Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what's different between last year and this year, Sealy...
> 
> Since Trump was elected the Fed has raised interest rates from 0.25% (essentially zero) three times all the way up to 1.25% a rate we haven't seen since 2008 and despite that...the stock market has exploded.  If you remember...during the Obama years every time the Fed even hinted at a rate raise the stock market went into a nose dive and they had to back off.  It's not just me that's saying the economy is stronger...it's the Fed itself.
Click to expand...

Trump raised interest rates or the feds?

And what changed that made the fed decide to do it? Nothing.

Tell me what changed between December 2016 and now?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats are going to run another Barry clone next time because they can't help themselves.  If they can get he or she elected...then progressive policies are going to once again bring the economy to a standstill.  Maybe after THAT happens enough people will finally wise up to the fact that liberals have a hard time running governments.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to
> 
> Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.
> 
> Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what's different between last year and this year, Sealy...
> 
> Since Trump was elected the Fed has raised interest rates from 0.25% (essentially zero) three times all the way up to 1.25% a rate we haven't seen since 2008 and despite that...the stock market has exploded.  If you remember...during the Obama years every time the Fed even hinted at a rate raise the stock market went into a nose dive and they had to back off.  It's not just me that's saying the economy is stronger...it's the Fed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump raised interest rates or the feds?
> 
> And what changed that made the fed decide to do it? Nothing.
> 
> Tell me what changed between December 2016 and now?
Click to expand...


The Fed sets interest rates...not the President.

My point was that when you claimed that nothing was different from when Obama was President...you seem to have deliberately ignored one of the best signs of a growing economy and that is the Fed raising interest rates...something that simply didn't happen during the eight years that Barack Obama was President.  I think there was one small raise at the very end of his second term.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He or she will most likely have to work with an obstructionist Republican party just like Trump is.
> 
> Don't you find it frustrating theyve got nothing done? I think they've gotten plenty done. Deregulations and a supreme Court nominee. Mission accomplished.
> 
> And cutting down on immigration and cracking down should right size our economy. Trumpanomics may actually work. Not saying I fully go along but I'm not being a snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know that they gotten anything done...would you, Sealy?  Not if you're listening to the main stream media!  There's no such thing as "Trumpanomics".  All Trump has done is assure the Private Sector that the Federal Government won't be the enemy if you want to grow a business!  That's all it really takes to see the US economy take off again and that is reflected in the record stock market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Obama was doing a good job because we posted last year record stock market shit and you guys pointed to
> 
> Debt, wages, real unemployment, labor participation rate, savings, gdp, growth.
> 
> Now you want to say the same shit we said last year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's what's different between last year and this year, Sealy...
> 
> Since Trump was elected the Fed has raised interest rates from 0.25% (essentially zero) three times all the way up to 1.25% a rate we haven't seen since 2008 and despite that...the stock market has exploded.  If you remember...during the Obama years every time the Fed even hinted at a rate raise the stock market went into a nose dive and they had to back off.  It's not just me that's saying the economy is stronger...it's the Fed itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump raised interest rates or the feds?
> 
> And what changed that made the fed decide to do it? Nothing.
> 
> Tell me what changed between December 2016 and now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fed sets interest rates...not the President.
> 
> My point was that when you claimed that nothing was different from when Obama was President...you seem to have deliberately ignored one of the best signs of a growing economy and that is the Fed raising interest rates...something that simply didn't happen during the eight years that Barack Obama was President.  I think there was one small raise at the very end of his second term.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to start getting interest on savings accounts again


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a few of the more qualified blacks? How about just one?
Click to expand...


Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?

After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.


----------



## Paul Essien

IM2 said:


> Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?
> 
> After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.


Exactly. White supremacist love trotting out that "blacks get in college with worse scores" argument

Then why you ask them to name one or name a university that does that ? All u get is


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a few of the more qualified blacks? How about just one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?
> 
> After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.
Click to expand...

First of all, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron you lying jackass. Personally, I have never heard of Harvard admitting unqualified blacks over qualified whites. However I do know with 100% certitude that other schools have because they flat out admitted it during the lawsuit regarding the matter that went to the Supreme Court.

Furthermore, you made the claim that Kushner was admitted over more qualified blacks, therefore the burden of proof is on you to back it up. Are you really too stupid to comprehend something that simple? Why can't you think logically?

And the article you cite doesn't even give a source. Why doesn't raise a red flag in your mind? WTF is your major malfunction? Are you smoking dope or something?

Again, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron to discourage yourself from breeding, you lying jackass.


----------



## Muhammed

Paul Essien said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?
> 
> After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. White supremacist love trotting out that "blacks get in college with worse scores" argument
> 
> Then why you ask them to name one or name a university that does that ? All u get is
Click to expand...

Jennifer Gratz.

Damn you people are fucking ignorant. This was a landmark case. Perhaps you need to learn when to shut up and listen to the adults in the room. That way you wouldn't look so foolish.

FYI, the University of Michigan ranked applicants on a 150 point scale. And gave blacks a 20 point bonus. SCOTUS ruled that that practice was discriminatory and therefore unconstitutional.

And the most hilarious thing about it is that UM could have easily won the case if they simply argued the case from a statistical reality standpoint rather than being so concerned about appearing PC.


----------



## Paul Essien

Muhammed said:


> Jennifer Gratz.
> 
> Damn you people are fucking ignorant. This was a landmark case. Perhaps you need to learn when to shut up and listen to the adults in the room. That way you wouldn't look so foolish.
> 
> FYI, the University of Michigan ranked applicants on a 150 point scale. And gave blacks a 20 point bonus. SCOTUS ruled that that practice was discriminatory and therefore unconstitutional.
> 
> And the most hilarious thing about it is that UM could have easily won the case if they simply argued the case from a statistical reality standpoint rather than being so concerned about appearing PC.


Poor Jennifer Gratz






She's like the poster child for white people about how unfair it is towards them and how black people have it so easy and how we get all the goodies and treats and the red carpte treatment

The fact is

*Real evidence of anti-white bias in the workplace or in education is extraordinarily rare.*

Did black students (and other students of color) with lower scores than Jennifer Gratz get into the Uni of Michigan ?

Yes they did. There were around 10 (Don't quote me on that exact number but it was around 10)

Happy now ?

But guess what ?

There were around 1400 (Don't quote me on that exact number but it was around 1400) other white students also were admitted ahead of Jennifer Gratz, despite having lower scores and grades.

Now if this was about fairness then logically Gratz should have gone after the 1000’s of whites who got in ahead of her n  not really bother why the 9 or 10 blacks (And other students of colour who did) who got in ahead of her.

Not to mention the fact that this Jenny Gratz case at The University of Michigan give out 16 points to kids from the lily-white Upper Peninsula and 4 points for children of overwhelmingly white alumni, and 10 points for students who went to the state’s “top” schools and 8 points for those who took a full slate of Advanced Placement classes in high schools (which classes are far less available in schools serving students blk students) to you this is seen as perfectly fair, and not at all racially preferential. Right ?

Whites and delusional minorities are always claiming blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

You don't even know how the admissions procedure works but there is one thing I do know. It's not black people who are calling shots in the admissions room.

So they can and do say anything to black students "your application was late", "it got lost" "We don’t like your essay"............. *ANYTHING. *

Our black ass is not getting in, no matter what.

They reserve over 50% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

*If lame ass cry baby Gratz couldn't wiggle in one of those spots, that's her own fault. *

Black people legit get like 3-5% of most incoming class seats.

*We are taking no one's spots trust me.*

College admissions is nothing but game. And they change the rules every year so it's hard to keep up.



Muhammed said:


> And the most hilarious thing about it is that UM could have easily won the case if they simply argued the case from a statistical reality standpoint rather than being so concerned about appearing PC


Well that's kinda debunked by the fact that there were approximately two thousand other whites who were rejected along with Gratz, despite having had higher scores and grades than she.

Getting into college is not just a cold statistical numbers score.

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school. Your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs. Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> First off,you can't even read your own chart properly; or, maybe you just don't understand what you see.



I knew you could not read the source provided.

The deficit is what the budget called for in at the beginning of the fiscal year.  Then there is how much money we borrowed.  Totaled, that is the amount added to the previous DEBT.

Clear?  Doubtful, denial has become your life.


----------



## Markle

sealybobo said:


> Trump raised interest rates or the feds?
> 
> And what changed that made the fed decide to do it? Nothing.
> 
> Tell me what changed between December 2016 and now?



The economy is improving, the stock market is growing along with the rest of the economy and consumers optimism.


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> Exactly. White supremacist love trotting out that "blacks get in college with worse scores" argument
> 
> Then why you ask them to name one or name a university that does that ? All u get is



It is true, one need only look at your post to see why some folks just cannot make the cut.


----------



## JQPublic1

Markle said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off,you can't even read your own chart properly; or, maybe you just don't understand what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you could not read the source provided.
> 
> The deficit is what the budget called for in at the beginning of the fiscal year.  Then there is how much money we borrowed.  Totaled, that is the amount added to the previous DEBT.
> 
> Clear?  Doubtful, denial has become your life.
Click to expand...

Move on son...you are in above your head.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.


Dubious but if true definitely a man-bites-dog story.


----------



## Markle

JQPublic1 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off,you can't even read your own chart properly; or, maybe you just don't understand what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you could not read the source provided.
> 
> The deficit is what the budget called for in at the beginning of the fiscal year.  Then there is how much money we borrowed.  Totaled, that is the amount added to the previous DEBT.
> 
> Clear?  Doubtful, denial has become your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Move on son...you are in above your head.
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.



He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!


----------



## sealybobo

Markle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump raised interest rates or the feds?
> 
> And what changed that made the fed decide to do it? Nothing.
> 
> Tell me what changed between December 2016 and now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The economy is improving, the stock market is growing along with the rest of the economy and consumers optimism.
Click to expand...

In other words nothing. Obama did a great job you'll never admit it.

Still waiting to see wages and all the other things Trump said he'd improve


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
Click to expand...

You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.

Jews are white


----------



## PredFan

sealybobo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.
> 
> Jews are white
Click to expand...


Fuck off, Jews are only white when it suits you. Just like "White Hispanic" that you morons made up to try to spin your racist mistake about George Zimmerman.


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.
> 
> Jews are white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, Jews are only white when it suits you. Just like "White Hispanic" that you morons made up to try to spin your racist mistake about George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

Yes George and Jews both enjoy white privilege


----------



## PredFan

sealybobo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.
> 
> Jews are white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, Jews are only white when it suits you. Just like "White Hispanic" that you morons made up to try to spin your racist mistake about George Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes George and Jews both enjoy white privilege
Click to expand...


Only when it suits racists like you. I said fuck off, now do it.


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.
> 
> Jews are white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, Jews are only white when it suits you. Just like "White Hispanic" that you morons made up to try to spin your racist mistake about George Zimmerman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes George and Jews both enjoy white privilege
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only when it suits racists like you. I said fuck off, now do it.
Click to expand...


You and people like you won't ever have an honest discussion but I love how the alt right is trying to go mainstream.  They're making being a racist popular again.


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not white you ignorant racist fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just proved a point we like to make. Jews have it easier than blacks because they blend in.
> 
> Jews are white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off, Jews are only white when it suits you. Just like "White Hispanic" that you morons made up to try to spin your racist mistake about George Zimmerman.
Click to expand...

I bet when you saw this guy on tv you thought he was a colored person





but trust me pal, he's white too

But trust me, just like us Greek's get together and talk Greek and make fun of white Americans, we consider ourselves assimilated into white culture just like hispanics do.  Trust me pal, these guys are basically white





And they may speak spanish and they may look darker than the typical white guy but so did half the class in my all white neighborhood.  We had jews, arabs and mexicans but those kids fit right in.  No one knew how arabic their parents at home were just like they didn't know my dad had such a thick accent.  So the whites my dad worked with didn't think his Greek ass was white but today here I state being counted as a white American.  There is no box for Greek but I feel the same way as these Spics feel.  We believe we are white but just not as white as your hick ass.  But trust me our kids will whiten up and your kids will darken up and we'll be all good bro.


----------



## Unkotare

More lefty racism ^^^^^^^


----------



## PredFan

Unkotare said:


> More lefty racism ^^^^^^^



He's a big time racist troll.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> More lefty racism ^^^^^^^


The guy in your photo is a white Asian. No one ever slips up and says chink anymore or polack so they're pretty much white.

Jews are white except they get offended if you call someone cheap a f'ing Jew.

I know this marine I didn't know he's a Chaldean. He's white. Or his kid will be.

When we show up to interview we see black or white. Mr Gonzalez is basically a white guy unless he has the accent.

None of you have the same problems blacks have. You're white unkotard


----------



## JoeMoma

I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> More lefty racism ^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> The guy in your photo is a white Asian. No one ever slips up and says chink anymore or polack so they're pretty much white.
> 
> Jews are white except they get offended if you call someone cheap a f'ing Jew.
> 
> I know this marine I didn't know he's a Chaldean. He's white. Or his kid will be.
> 
> When we show up to interview we see black or white. Mr Gonzalez is basically a white guy unless he has the accent.
> 
> .......
Click to expand...



Uh.....huh.......


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*Let's just face the facts. Voting Democrat is racist.*


----------



## sealybobo

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *Let's just face the facts. Voting Democrat is racist.*


You poor poor whites.


----------



## IM2

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...what did Barry have to do with the unemployment rate, JQ?  He really didn't have an economic plan to create jobs for the last six years he was in office!  He's the guy who had to use "Jobs created or saved" as his go to statistic because despite spending nearly a trillion dollars in stimulus money to create jobs...so few jobs were created that it was a major embarrassment to Obama and his minions!
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
Click to expand...


Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.



Whites love to deny racism.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites love to deny racism.
Click to expand...

And you deny your own racism.


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a few of the more qualified blacks? How about just one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?
> 
> After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron you lying jackass. Personally, I have never heard of Harvard admitting unqualified blacks over qualified whites. However I do know with 100% certitude that other schools have because they flat out admitted it during the lawsuit regarding the matter that went to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Furthermore, you made the claim that Kushner was admitted over more qualified blacks, therefore the burden of proof is on you to back it up. Are you really too stupid to comprehend something that simple? Why can't you think logically?
> 
> And the article you cite doesn't even give a source. Why doesn't raise a red flag in your mind? WTF is your major malfunction? Are you smoking dope or something?
> 
> Again, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron to discourage yourself from breeding, you lying jackass.
Click to expand...


Stick a cactus up your ass punk,. You have no evidence that unqualified blacks are getting admitted over more qualified whites.

Now you go study the Gratz  case real good because Essen states the facts. This case was is another example of white race baited crap  due to the fact that Graz was making these charges  even though she applied for admittance 3 years before the points system was implemented.  Important FACTS like this miss your dumb ass. I am wasting my time arguing this with an unqualified white man.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites love to deny racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you deny your own racism.
Click to expand...


I deny nothing, because I am not a racist. That dumb ass trick whites like you try pulling calling someone black a racist for pointing out how whites get things others don't because they are white isn't going to work here.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites love to deny racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you deny your own racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deny nothing, because I am not a racist. That dumb ass trick whites like you try pulling calling someone black a racist for pointing out how whites get things others don't because they are white isn't going to work here.
Click to expand...

There you go again.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites love to deny racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you deny your own racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deny nothing, because I am not a racist. That dumb ass trick whites like you try pulling calling someone black a racist for pointing out how whites get things others don't because they are white isn't going to work here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again.
Click to expand...


Another unqualified white man trying to create his own version of racism.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> History will show he did a great job. You were conned.
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
Click to expand...


I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.


----------



## Oldstyle

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard.
> 
> *In 1998, according to sources familiar with the gift, the New York University alumnus [Charles Kushner] pledged $2.5 million to Harvard, to be paid in annual installments of $250,000. ... At the time of the pledge, Kushner’s older son, Jared, was starting the college admissions process at the Frisch School, a Jewish high school in Paramus, New Jersey. A senior in 1998-99, Jared was not in the school’s highest academic track in all courses, and his test scores were below Ivy League standards. Frisch officials were surprised when he applied to Harvard — and dismayed when he was admitted.
> 
> “There was no way anybody in the administrative office of the school thought he would on the merits get into Harvard,” a former school official told me. “His GPA did not warrant it, his SAT scores did not warrant it. We thought for sure, there was no way this was going to happen. Then, lo and behold, Jared was accepted. It was a little bit disappointing because there were at the time other kids we thought should really get in on the merits, and they did not” ...
> 
> ... Margot Krebs, who was director of Frisch’s college preparatory program at the time, said, “Jared was certainly not anywhere near the top of his class. He had some very strong personal qualities. He’s a very charming young man with a great deal of poise, the sort of kid you would look at him and say, ‘This is a future politician.’ It was an unusual choice for Harvard to make.”
> 
> As Trump takes aim at affirmative action, let’s remember how Jared Kushner got into Harvard
> *
> Kushner is not the only example of someone white getting into a college they were not qualified to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name a few of the more qualified blacks? How about just one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Because you guys can't name one unqualified blacks who have gotten into Harvard over someone white who was more qualified. So why should I have to?
> 
> After all this has been all of you racists continuing argument. In damn near every thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron you lying jackass. Personally, I have never heard of Harvard admitting unqualified blacks over qualified whites. However I do know with 100% certitude that other schools have because they flat out admitted it during the lawsuit regarding the matter that went to the Supreme Court.
> 
> Furthermore, you made the claim that Kushner was admitted over more qualified blacks, therefore the burden of proof is on you to back it up. Are you really too stupid to comprehend something that simple? Why can't you think logically?
> 
> And the article you cite doesn't even give a source. Why doesn't raise a red flag in your mind? WTF is your major malfunction? Are you smoking dope or something?
> 
> Again, go fuck yourself with a hot curling iron to discourage yourself from breeding, you lying jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick a cactus up your ass punk,. You have no evidence that unqualified blacks are getting admitted over more qualified whites.
> 
> Now you go study the Gratz  case real good because Essen states the facts. This case was is another example of white race baited crap  due to the fact that Graz was making these charges  even though she applied for admittance 3 years before the points system was implemented.  Important FACTS like this miss your dumb ass. I am wasting my time arguing this with an unqualified white man.
Click to expand...


For someone to claim that Affirmative Action hasn't resulted in minorities getting admitted over more qualified whites is denying reality!  It's pretty much the entire premise behind Affirmative Action!  Agree with it or not...you can't argue it hasn't done what you're claiming it hasn't done...BECAUSE IT OBVIOUSLY HAS!


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> Whites love to deny racism



And Progressives urged on by the infamous race baiters, see racism everywhere when they lose an issue.


----------



## sealybobo

I


IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly have not read the entire thread, so someone else may have pointed this out.  The man was not admitted to Harvard because he's white, he was admitted to Harvard because of green -- 2,500,000 green dollars.  For that amount of green, Harvard would probably find a way to admit Lassie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites love to deny racism.
Click to expand...

That's because the current structure is one in which we remain in charge. Hiring managers don't want to be told who they have to hire. So we want to conserve the system that's in place because it's one where we keep power. Look at the NFL. White guys used to get all the coaching and quarterback jobs. Why would whites want to change the status quo?

I now see why Ben Carson is able to see things our way. Once someone has money they no longer have time for all that bullshit. Especially if the masses aren't even smart enough to show up and vote for Democrats. So why should rich blacks? 

Think about this. The rich should only have ten percent representation in Congress. If the masses showed up and voted for a strong middle class, we'd have one. In fact we had it from the new deal to 2000. But then Republicans took over and made it every man for himself.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how intellectually dishonest Republicans are when it comes to how good Obama did.
> 
> Is there any question if it were McCain or Romney Republicans would have made the argument that presidents don't have that much to do with the economy.
> 
> Or they be bragging about McCain 80 months of job growth.
> 
> I remember last year they didn't want to hear about the stock market this year it's all they talk about.
> 
> And now the unemployment is 4% but last year it was 20% according to liar Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
Click to expand...

Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really intellectually dishonest, Sealy..my pointing out that Obama struggled with economic policy throughout his two terms...or your claim that 80 months of tepid job growth, despite spending trillions in stimulus, is an accomplishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
Click to expand...


So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?

And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually what is intellectually dishonest is not mentioning the republican obstruction Obama faced for 8 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
Click to expand...

Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama entered office with huge majorities in both the House and Senate.  The American people elected Republicans and sent them to Washington in the midterm elections two years later to stop what Barack Obama, Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi were doing with those huge majorities.  What you call Republican "obstruction" was the will of the American voter!  Barack Obama lectured his GOP counterparts about elections having consequences when he was elected in 2008.  He was entirely correct in that assertion!  What's intellectually dishonest is to claim that the elections in 2010 didn't also have consequences!  It isn't the GOP that obstructed Barry...it was the American people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.
Click to expand...


It was a mandate for Republican's to stop Progressive ideas, Sealy!  All those voters didn't change their minds after two years because they liked what Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were doing?  If they HAD liked your agenda...they would have kept your Congress critters and Senators in office!  They elected all of those Republicans to stop the nonsense before it really screwed up the country.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans obstructed Obama from day one and 2010 was a whitelash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a mandate for Republican's to stop Progressive ideas, Sealy!  All those voters didn't change their minds after two years because they liked what Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were doing?  If they HAD liked your agenda...they would have kept your Congress critters and Senators in office!  They elected all of those Republicans to stop the nonsense before it really screwed up the country.
Click to expand...

Agree to disagree but I'm a new converted fiscal conservative so you haven't convinced me your way is best for all I've just realized if you can't beat em join em.

We don't really have a mandate. People didn't show up and vote Republican they didn't show up at all. Proof of that is how many showed up for Trump compared to 2014 midterm show up or Romney turnout two years ago.

But regardless Republicans won so fuck the masses. I tried to get them healthcare and increased minimum wage but they didn't show up for Hillary like their entitlements counted on it. Well they are now on the chopping block. If they don't vote they don't get.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Barry described it as a "shellacking", IM2!  So you're claiming that the same voters that put Democrats into huge majorities in 2008 suddenly became racists in 2010 and their decision to vote Republican had nothing to do with what Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid DID with those huge majorities?  The uncomfortable truth for liberals like yourself is that the GOP didn't have the power to "obstruct" Obama, Pelosi and Reid in 2009 or 2010!  They didn't gain that power until the midterm elections in 2010.  If the voters had been happy with what they had done in those two years...the GOP would never had made historic gains in seats in that election.  The voters were not happy with the direction the far left wing of the Democratic Party had taken the country.  That wasn't a "racial" thing...that was a policy thing!  Claiming otherwise is an amusing attempt at spinning what took place those first two years of the Obama Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a mandate for Republican's to stop Progressive ideas, Sealy!  All those voters didn't change their minds after two years because they liked what Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were doing?  If they HAD liked your agenda...they would have kept your Congress critters and Senators in office!  They elected all of those Republicans to stop the nonsense before it really screwed up the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree to disagree but I'm a new converted fiscal conservative so you haven't convinced me your way is best for all I've just realized if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> We don't really have a mandate. People didn't show up and vote Republican they didn't show up at all. Proof of that is how many showed up for Trump compared to 2014 midterm show up or Romney turnout two years ago.
> 
> But regardless Republicans won so fuck the masses. I tried to get them healthcare and increased minimum wage but they didn't show up for Hillary like their entitlements counted on it. Well they are now on the chopping block. If they don't vote they don't get.
Click to expand...


Isn't what you're doing, Sealy...essentially buying people's votes by promising them free stuff?  Vote for me and I'll give you big subsidies on your healthcare and a big mandatory pay raise for your job?  Is that really what's good for the country?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a mandate for Republican's to stop Progressive ideas, Sealy!  All those voters didn't change their minds after two years because they liked what Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were doing?  If they HAD liked your agenda...they would have kept your Congress critters and Senators in office!  They elected all of those Republicans to stop the nonsense before it really screwed up the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree to disagree but I'm a new converted fiscal conservative so you haven't convinced me your way is best for all I've just realized if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> We don't really have a mandate. People didn't show up and vote Republican they didn't show up at all. Proof of that is how many showed up for Trump compared to 2014 midterm show up or Romney turnout two years ago.
> 
> But regardless Republicans won so fuck the masses. I tried to get them healthcare and increased minimum wage but they didn't show up for Hillary like their entitlements counted on it. Well they are now on the chopping block. If they don't vote they don't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't what you're doing, Sealy...essentially buying people's votes by promising them free stuff?  Vote for me and I'll give you big subsidies on your healthcare and a big mandatory pay raise for your job?  Is that really what's good for the country?
Click to expand...

Depends on how you look at things. If you're a union ford worker collective bargaining as a whole benefits the masses. A nationalized basic health coverage for all benefits the most. But they would have to show up and vote for it. They didn't so fuck them. There are a lot more of them then us but they don't vote or they vote for us. I love it.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats show up every four years midterms are conservatives secret weapon. Usually. Independents don't show up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how did something that you claim happens every midterm election become "whitelash", Sealy?  Or was playing the race card a knee jerk reaction on your part?
> 
> And yes...mid term election turnouts tend to much smaller than Presidential elections but that doesn't explain the biggest swing of seats from one party to another in modern political history...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it wasn't a mandate for Republican ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a mandate for Republican's to stop Progressive ideas, Sealy!  All those voters didn't change their minds after two years because they liked what Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid were doing?  If they HAD liked your agenda...they would have kept your Congress critters and Senators in office!  They elected all of those Republicans to stop the nonsense before it really screwed up the country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree to disagree but I'm a new converted fiscal conservative so you haven't convinced me your way is best for all I've just realized if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> We don't really have a mandate. People didn't show up and vote Republican they didn't show up at all. Proof of that is how many showed up for Trump compared to 2014 midterm show up or Romney turnout two years ago.
> 
> But regardless Republicans won so fuck the masses. I tried to get them healthcare and increased minimum wage but they didn't show up for Hillary like their entitlements counted on it. Well they are now on the chopping block. If they don't vote they don't get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't what you're doing, Sealy...essentially buying people's votes by promising them free stuff?  Vote for me and I'll give you big subsidies on your healthcare and a big mandatory pay raise for your job?  Is that really what's good for the country?
Click to expand...

It's the poor who didn't show up and the middle class voted for Trump. Let's see if the middle class does better. That's good for the poor too.


----------



## sealybobo

But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.



Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
Click to expand...


We need to suppress the fuck out of the illegal alien and the dead vote.
Dems will never regain national power.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
Click to expand...

Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to suppress the fuck out of the illegal alien and the dead vote.
> Dems will never regain national power.
Click to expand...


You should take a hard and detailed look at demographics.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Humorme said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to suppress the fuck out of the illegal alien and the dead vote.
> Dems will never regain national power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should take a hard and detailed look at demographics.
Click to expand...


Of legal voters? 
Or illegal alien and dead voters?
In Chicago?


----------



## Humorme

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Humorme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to suppress the fuck out of the illegal alien and the dead vote.
> Dems will never regain national power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should take a hard and detailed look at demographics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of legal voters?
> Or illegal alien and dead voters?
> In Chicago?
Click to expand...


I'm not talking political propaganda.  America admits nearly a million new people in to be citizens each year (or over a three quarters of a million and growing each year.)

Whites, with a lower birth rate, lose ground to the non-whites that DO have more offspring on average.  That translates into more liberal voters.

A large share of the white / conservative vote is people over 50.  They are dying off.  Most whites are either not having kids, getting into inter-racial relationships, going gay, or becoming latchkey kids for all their natural lives - afraid to grow up, get out, and become self sufficient.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
Click to expand...

Voting is the least a good citizen can do.

I don't want to hear crying that your votes we're suppressed I want to hear how they tried but you voted anyways.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
Click to expand...

In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
Click to expand...


*In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait.
*
Black Democrat politicians are actively suppressing the black vote in Detroit?


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
Click to expand...

Proof? Did they analyze white and black districts throughout the country? And who made the decision?


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? Did they analyze white and black districts throughout the country? And who made the decision?
Click to expand...

Then when I show you it's true you'll want me to prove it was malicious.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry about the poor. Politicians only worry about voters. Don't vote don't matter. Democrats fucked up and went after these idiots who don't vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? Did they analyze white and black districts throughout the country? And who made the decision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when I show you it's true you'll want me to prove it was malicious.
Click to expand...

It all started with IM2 saying there was voter suppression, which kind of implies a malicious attempt to make voting more difficult, so yes, I suppose you'd have to prove that, too, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. As of right now you haven't even proven that it happened.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually voter suppression measures reduced the ability for some to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? Did they analyze white and black districts throughout the country? And who made the decision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when I show you it's true you'll want me to prove it was malicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with IM2 saying there was voter suppression, which kind of implies a malicious attempt to make voting more difficult, so yes, I suppose you'd have to prove that, too, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. As of right now you haven't even proven that it happened.
Click to expand...

The courts have shot down many Republican attempts to suppress votes. They even ruled that the rules you were trying to impose were designed to discourage and deter people who typically vote democratic

So it's already been proven.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post some details of voter suppression that stopped those eligible to vote from voting?
> 
> 
> 
> In Detroit they'll have 3 voting machines which means 2 hour wait. In the white precincts they have 6 machines the wait is 20 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof? Did they analyze white and black districts throughout the country? And who made the decision?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then when I show you it's true you'll want me to prove it was malicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It all started with IM2 saying there was voter suppression, which kind of implies a malicious attempt to make voting more difficult, so yes, I suppose you'd have to prove that, too, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. As of right now you haven't even proven that it happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The courts have shot down many Republican attempts to suppress votes. They even ruled that the rules you were trying to impose were designed to discourage and deter people who typically vote democratic
> 
> So it's already been proven.
Click to expand...

So as usual you have no proof, just more baseless claims.


----------

